# Non so che fare



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto.. 
ma non riesco a farla finita... 
non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


benvenuta Nadia, sopratutto devi fare i conti se questo "ragazzo" (età?) poi sarà così riservato da non metterti in difficoltà


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


buongiorno e benvenuta, con così poche informazioni a me viene da dire che non ne vale la pena


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


Sei nel momento per parlarne con tuo marito e ragionare sul bisogno di emozioni.
Io consiglio sempre il parapendio oppure  il bungee jumping.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> benvenuta Nadia, sopratutto devi fare i conti se questo "ragazzo" (età?) poi sarà così riservato da non metterti in difficoltà


 No non credo metterebbe a rischio anche se stesso


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> buongiorno e benvenuta, con così poche informazioni a me viene da dire che non ne vale la pena


non c'è molto da dire ,...cosa posso dirti di più


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No non credo metterebbe a rischio anche se stesso


dipende, se uno che racconta in giro agli amici.  Nel caso fosse libero.  
Non pensare che possa avere paura di tuo marito


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei nel momento per parlarne con tuo marito e ragionare sul bisogno di emozioni.
> Io consiglio sempre il parapendio oppure  il bungee jumping.


non riuscirei mai a dirgli di questa cosa... e poi sono quasi sicura che con lui non potrebbe mai riaccendersi nulla...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non c'è molto da dire ,...cosa posso dirti di più


quanti anni avete di differenza e lui è libero?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

no lui nn lo è e sono una 15na gli anni


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non c'è molto da dire ,...cosa posso dirti di più


io parlo per me, se iniziasse una frequentazione e ci fosse sintonia, sarebbe un conto, uno che mi tampinasse in questo modo, rischiando lui ma soprattutto facendo rischiare me, non mi tenterebbe affatto


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2022)

se ci stai pensando, hai già deciso


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io parlo per me, se iniziasse una frequentazione e ci fosse sintonia, sarebbe un conto, uno che mi tampinasse in questo modo, rischiando lui ma soprattutto facendo rischiare me, non mi tenterebbe affatto


in realtà lui nn fa nulla di rischioso ci scriviamo solo quando diciamo siamo al sicuro... io nn sono nemmeno cosi in la a pensare alla frequentazione..è proprio la questione di cedere o meno alla tentazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> no lui nn lo è e sono una 15na gli anni


sei disposta a rischiare?
il problema è che se ti prende bene e credo che sia così, indipendentemente da quello che ti verrà consiglia andrai oltre.
Magari anche solo una volta, però la tentazione non ti mollerà


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> se ci stai pensando, hai già deciso


pero sono 6 mesi che penso...
cosa credi abbia deciso?? perchè io vado a momenti alterni


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> pero sono 6 mesi che penso...
> cosa credi abbia deciso?? perchè io vado a momenti alterni


secondo me se lui farà il passo giusto è fatta


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondo me se lui farà il passo giusto è fatta


diciamo che si deve organizzare di vederci da soli.. e in quello io sono bloccata .. perchè naturalmente so già cosa potrà succedere... anche se pure in quello ho i miei dubbi.. per come so fatta e per i timori e le remore che ho potrei scappare ..


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> in realtà lui nn fa nulla di rischioso ci scriviamo solo quando diciamo siamo al sicuro... io nn sono nemmeno cosi in la a pensare alla frequentazione..è proprio la questione di cedere o meno alla tentazione


stai solo aspettando l'occasione giusta, ha ragione @ivanl hai già deciso


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


Benvenuta...

se ti sono sufficienti complimenti via wa per risvegliarti...direi che il problema non è che hai voglia di questo o di quello...hai fame semplicemente.
Se poi dici che con tuo marito non si riaccenderebbe nulla parlando...significa che quella fame la stai covando da tempo senza averne mai parlato apertamente.

Il giovine o un altro è la stessa cosa.

La scelta è se andare a risvegliarti fuori o dentro il tuo matrimonio.

Valuta il tuo rapporto coi sensi di colpa, la tua capacità di organizzazione e pianificazione e la tua capacità di gestire le menzogne.
Valuta questo alla luce del voler tener in piedi un matrimonio spento oppure no.
Valuta dal punto di vista economico cosa stai rischiando.

Tradire significa metter in conto il rischio di trovarsi nei casini.
Valuta se sei in grado di gestire casini o se ti potresti ritrovare a spiagnucolare rimpiangendo le tue scelte e rinnegandole.

Fatte queste valutazioni, se sei soddisfatta....vai e scopa!
E buon divertimento. 

Ah...stai già iniziando a mostrizzare tuo marito. E' la via che normalmente si usa per darsi il permesso senza darselo apertamente.

Consiglio non richiesto da traditrice: non inventarti cazzate per tradire. (che poi rischi di finire a raccontarti altre storielle sull'ammore ritrovato in giovine veste). Sei tu che hai voglia di aria fresca. Gli altri non c'entrano niente. Men che meno tuo marito. E' tutto in te.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non riuscirei mai a dirgli di questa cosa... e poi sono quasi sicura che con lui non potrebbe mai riaccendersi nulla...


E allora separati.
Lo sai che si può?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora separati.
> Lo sai che si può?


eh certo che lo so...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> no lui nn lo è e sono una 15na gli anni


Quindi è un venticinquenne che vuole vantarsi con gli amici di scoparsi la milf troia.
Contenta tu.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è un venticinquenne che vuole vantarsi con gli amici di scoparsi la milf troia.
> Contenta tu.


scusami ma non capisco perchè tu debba offendermi...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Dagliela il prima possibile perché af aspettare troppo la voglia fermenta e fa puzza. Fate le cose bene e non fatevi sgamare. Per consigli pratici non esitate a chiedere.
Se non ti farai scoprire da tuo marito, ti farai un regalo che nessun altro può farti al posto tuo.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisco perchè tu debba offendermi...


non ti ha offeso, ha esposto quello che crede sia il pensiero del tuo corteggiatore


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisco perchè tu debba offendermi...


Stai tranquilla, si esprime così con tutti. È da compatire.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisco perchè tu debba offendermi...


Non ti offendo. Traduco quello che pensa un venticinquenne che ci prova con la quarantenne sposata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> scusami ma non capisco perchè tu debba offendermi...


per fermarti dall'insana decisione, Lei è stata tradita


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendo. Traduco quello che pensa un venticinquenne che ci prova con la quarantenne sposata.


sai che non penso... o almeno da quello che ho potuto capire in questi mesi..ma magari mi sbaglio... cmq il problema non è lui ma io...quello che ho voglia di fare e i miei sensi di colpa


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendo. Traduco quello che pensa un venticinquenne che ci prova con la quarantenne sposata.


Correggere: hai esposto quello che tu pensi possa essere il pensiero di.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per fermarti dall'insana decisione, Lei è stata tradita


mi dispiace...


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per fermarti dall'insana decisione, Lei è stata tradita


non per difendere brunetta, ma sinceramente è la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io


----------



## ivanl (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuta...
> 
> se ti sono sufficienti complimenti via wa per risvegliarti...direi che il problema non è che hai voglia di questo o di quello...hai fame semplicemente.
> Se poi dici che con tuo marito non si riaccenderebbe nulla parlando...significa che quella fame la stai covando da tempo senza averne mai parlato apertamente.
> ...


che altro aggiungere, se non applausi?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

che poi brunetta hai ragione eh a pensare questo di me ... ma credimi fosse stato come dici tu nn sarei qui a parlarne dopo sei mesi... con ripercussioni anche sul fisico,, gia ansiosa e ipocondriaca di mio questa situazione la sto somatizzando tutta..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per fermarti dall'insana decisione, Lei è stata tradita


Ma a te sembra una buona idea farsi tampinare via whatsapp da un ragazzo? Poi metterla sul piano che non sai se accettare il suo invito perché hai paura di te stessa è ridicolo.
Quarant‘anni sono pochi, ma non lo sono per un venticinquenne.
Quarant’anni sono troppi per fare scelte da sciocca. Quarant’anni sono l’età giusta per riconoscere che un matrimonio è finito e dirselo. Meglio di continuare a stare in una relazione spenta per i prossimi quarant’anni e intanto fare la milfona presa come passatempo da ragazzi e uomini.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Correggere: hai esposto quello che tu pensi possa essere il pensiero di.


Perché invece il pensiero che qui hanno esposto gli uomini che hanno relazioni extraconiugali sono rispettosissimi delle donne.



Nadia2222 ha detto:


> che poi brunetta hai ragione eh a pensare questo di me ... ma credimi fosse stato come dici tu nn sarei qui a parlarne dopo sei mesi... con ripercussioni anche sul fisico,, gia ansiosa e ipocondriaca di mio questa situazione la sto somatizzando tutta..


Ma io non penso che tu sia una milfona troia e scema.
Mia figlia ha 37 anni, è bellissima e giovane, viene scambiata per coetanea dalle universitarie.
Ma io sono nel forum da anni e leggo gli uomini che scrivono e che sperano ti poterti consolare dopo la delusione con il giovane tentatore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non per difendere brunetta, ma sinceramente è la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io


lui avrà una 30ina d'anni.
Se è un tipo così è pericoloso, per questo avevo detto di stare attenta , nel caso si vantasse con amici. 
Se è uno semplicemente attratto, il discorso della milf troia non è contemplato. Le piace e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui avrà una 30ina d'anni.
> Se è un tipo così è pericoloso, per questo avevo detto di stare attenta , nel caso si vantasse con amici.
> Se è uno semplicemente attratto, il discorso della milf troia non è contemplato. Le piace e basta.


Ma quando mai un uomo ci prova con una sposata perché è semplicemente attratto?


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> sai che non penso... o almeno da quello che ho potuto capire in questi mesi..ma magari mi sbaglio... cmq il problema non è lui ma io...quello che ho voglia di fare e i miei sensi di colpa


Minchia come mi stanno sulle palle i sensi di colpa! Sono il solito alibi per non combinare una cazzo, perdere occasioni e lamentarsi della vita grama che si conduce.

O te lo trombi e ti godi il venticinquenne senza che i sensi di colpa ti rovinino la scopata
O provi a recuperare la fiamma con tuo marito, giusto per evitare inutili sensi di colpa.

Seppoi non dovesse funzionare col marito a quel punto divertiti ... ma non tirare fuori i sensi di colpa


Ah ...e benvenuta


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai un uomo ci prova con una sposata perché è semplicemente attratto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai un uomo ci prova con una sposata perché è semplicemente attratto?


quindi si scopano la qualunque?
Sicuramente si scopano quella da cui sono attratti sessualmente


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondo me se lui farà il passo giusto è fatta


A me era successo così, 4 mesi di “ciao “ cercarsi con lo sguardo e poi lui ha fatto la mossa giusta e ci siamo ritrovati amanti. Anche noi avevamo più di 10 anni di differenza.


----------



## ionio36 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


Ci sono tanti metodi per il fai da te. Se non sei già caduta, pensaci bene! Anche se non sarai scoperta,non potrai mentire a te stessa!
E tutto il resto della tua vita matrimoniale, poi, sarà molto più devastante di qualche momento rubato.
Resistere adesso per essere felice nel futuro.
Comunque sappiamo che la passione nel matrimonio si affievolisce con il tempo.
Anche se non deve mai scomparire.
Ti faccio tanti auguri per le tue scelte.
Scelte che potranno cambiarti la vita!


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui avrà una 30ina d'anni.
> Se è un tipo così è pericoloso, per questo avevo detto di stare attenta , nel caso si vantasse con amici.
> Se è uno semplicemente attratto, il discorso della milf troia non è contemplato. Le piace e basta.


ma io non ho detto che è pericoloso, ho detto che da quello che racconta non ne vale la pena e che il mio primo pensiero sia stato di quello che voleva aggiungere una tacca alla cintura, ma lei sta solo aspettando l'occasione giusta


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi si scopano la qualunque?
> Sicuramente si scopano quella da cui sono attratti sessualmente


penso di si... credo almeno sia cosi.. lui si dice tanto attratto e la cosa che aspetta da tanto la mia decisione


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A me era successo così, 4 mesi di “ciao “ cercarsi con lo sguardo e poi lui ha fatto la mossa giusta e ci siamo ritrovati amanti. Anche noi avevamo più di 10 anni di differenza.


come è andata a finire?relazione poi stabile?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti metodi per il fai da te. Se non sei già caduta, pensaci bene! Anche se non sarai scoperta,non potrai mentire a te stessa!
> E tutto il resto della tua vita matrimoniale, poi, sarà molto più devastante di qualche momento rubato.
> Resistere adesso per essere felice nel futuro.
> Comunque sappiamo che la passione nel matrimonio si affievolisce con il tempo.
> ...


grazie...


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché invece il pensiero che qui hanno esposto gli uomini che hanno relazioni extraconiugali sono rispettosissimi delle donne.


Hai esempi concreti da fare in merito? Sembrano un po accuse basate sul niente tanto per sputare fuori un po di veleno anche oggi. Ma quanti anni sono passati esattamente dal corno subito? 10? 20? 30?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> come è andata a finire?relazione poi stabile?


Ci siamo lasciati dopo un anno di tira e molla.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Hai esempi concreti da fare in merito? Sembrano un po accuse basate sul niente tanto per sputare fuori un po di veleno anche oggi. Ma quanti anni sono passati esattamente dal corno subito? 10? 20? 30?


No dai non litigate.... io sapevo di poter ricevere critiche .. anzi a quanto ho capito il forum è frequentato piu da traditi che da traditori...


----------



## valentina.65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

L unica cosa che posso dirti è di stare molto attenta a ciò che vuoi. Domandati su ciò che hai e immaginati di perderlo, ne vale la pena? Sulla base della tua risposta agisci. Io persi moltissimo e dopo tanti anni ancora me ne rammarico.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No dai non litigate.... io sapevo di poter ricevere critiche .. anzi a quanto ho capito il forum è frequentato piu da traditi che da traditori...


Non stiamo mica litigando. Qua non si litiga mai. Quantomeno, io litigo mai, gli altri non so. 
Rimani concentrata sull'oggetto del tuo desiderio! A dopo penserai dopo, nel caso si abbia qualcosa a cui pensare. Perché nemmeno questo è così scontato. Pensare meno, fare di più.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No dai non litigate.... io sapevo di poter ricevere critiche .. anzi a quanto ho capito il forum è frequentato piu da traditi che da traditori...


sinceramente ho letto consigli ma non critiche, tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non stiamo mica litigando. Qua non si litiga mai. Quantomeno, io litigo mai, gli altri non so.
> Rimani concentrata sull'oggetto del tuo desiderio! A dopo penserai dopo, nel caso si abbia qualcosa a cui pensare. Perché nemmeno questo è così scontato. Pensare meno, fare di più.


lo dice anche mia figlia adolescente ma lei può leggermente un pò di più..


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente ho letto consigli ma non critiche, tu cosa vorresti sentirti dire?


si si certo hai ragione ... intendevo dire che persone con un pò i cervello e non guidate da istinto e ormoni , cosi come me in momenti molto rari di razionalità, direbbero di desistere


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io non ho detto che è pericoloso, ho detto che da quello che racconta non ne vale la pena e che il mio primo pensiero sia stato di quello che voleva aggiungere una tacca alla cintura, ma lei sta solo aspettando l'occasione giusta


ma la tacca alla cintura la mettono anche gli over 50 se è per quello. E' la testa che li contraddistingue.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> penso di si... credo almeno sia cosi.. lui si dice tanto attratto e la cosa che aspetta da tanto la mia decisione


è attratto sessualmente. Non ti sta dicendo che è innamorato, questo ti deve essere chiaro


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> si si certo hai ragione ... intendevo dire che persone con un pò i cervello e non guidate da istinto e ormoni , cosi come me in momenti molto rari di razionalità, direbbero di desistere


più che desistere io prima ci penserei bene, da quello che racconti mi viene da ripeterti che non ne vale la pena, capisco che le attenzioni di un ragazzo più giovane possano lusingare, però fatti bene i tuoi conti, questo ragazzo da quanto lo conosci? com'è iniziato il suo corteggiamento? il numero di telefono glielo hai dato tu?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma la tacca alla cintura la mettono anche gli over 50 se è per quello. E' la testa che li contraddistingue.


ma sicuro, poi sarà che io non sono attratta da quelli più giovani e men che meno dai melensi che ti riempiono di complimenti


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è attratto sessualmente. Non ti sta dicendo che è innamorato, questo ti deve essere chiaro


ma certo ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che desistere io prima ci penserei bene, da quello che racconti mi viene da ripeterti che non ne vale la pena, capisco che le attenzioni di un ragazzo più giovane possano lusingare, però fatti bene i tuoi conti, questo ragazzo da quanto lo conosci? com'è iniziato il suo corteggiamento? il numero di telefono glielo hai dato tu?
> 
> 
> ma sicuro, poi sarà che io non sono attratta da quelli più giovani e men che meno dai melensi che ti riempiono di complimenti


a parte la botta di autostima che riceve lei a seuito dell'interessamento di uno più giovane.

Resta il problema che questo tizio possa far saltare il matrimonio di Nadia


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che desistere io prima ci penserei bene, da quello che racconti mi viene da ripeterti che non ne vale la pena, capisco che le attenzioni di un ragazzo più giovane possano lusingare, però fatti bene i tuoi conti, questo ragazzo da quanto lo conosci? com'è iniziato il suo corteggiamento? il numero di telefono glielo hai dato tu?
> 
> 
> ma sicuro, poi sarà che io non sono attratta da quelli più giovani e men che meno dai melensi che ti riempiono di complimenti


una conoscenza lavorativa...e lui di punto in bianco mi ha cominciato a scrivere che gli piacevo.. io non ho bloccato la cosa ... ed è continuata... fino ad ora che lui comincia a voler organizzare per vederci


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a parte la botta di autostima che riceve lei a seuito dell'interessamento di uno più giovane.
> 
> Resta il problema che questo tizio possa far saltare il matrimonio di Nadia


ma come potrebbe farlo saltare scusa? non ti seguo .. lui nn ha nessun interesse a far sapere la cosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma come potrebbe farlo saltare scusa? non ti seguo .. lui nn ha nessun interesse a far sapere la cosa


lo dice a un amico che lo racconta ad un altro e arriva a chi non deve.
Guarda che è la cosa più facile del mondo.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a parte la botta di autostima che riceve lei a seuito dell'interessamento di uno più giovane.
> 
> Resta il problema che questo tizio possa far saltare il matrimonio di Nadia


certo lei è lusingata da questo comportamento


Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma come potrebbe farlo saltare scusa? non ti seguo .. lui nn ha nessun interesse a far sapere la cosa


potresti essere scoperta per qualsiasi motivo, mica solo perché uno non vuole allora nessuno lo scopre
tuo marito accetterebbe un tradimento visto che tanto tra di voi non c'è più niente?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ma come lo hai conosciuto?


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma come lo hai conosciuto?





Nadia2222 ha detto:


> una conoscenza lavorativa...e lui di punto in bianco mi ha cominciato a scrivere che gli piacevo.. io non ho bloccato la cosa ... ed è continuata... fino ad ora che lui comincia a voler organizzare per vederci


e per quando vi vedete? solo un caffè?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo lei è lusingata da questo comportamento
> 
> potresti essere scoperta per qualsiasi motivo, mica solo perché uno non vuole allora nessuno lo scopre
> tuo marito accetterebbe un tradimento visto che tanto tra di voi non c'è più niente?


non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> lo dice anche mia figlia adolescente ma lei può leggermente un pò di più..


Puoi anche tu. Chi te lo vieta? La tua morale? I tuoi valori? La promessa che hai fatto 20 anni fa? Tutte parole nient'altro. La voglia che senti nella pancia e si propaga nel tuo corpo è ben più concreta di qualche parola


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Puoi anche tu. Chi te lo vieta? La tua morale? I tuoi valori? La promessa che hai fatto 20 anni fa? Tutte parole nient'altro. La voglia che senti nella pancia e si propaga nel tuo corpo è ben più concreta di qualche parola


eh.... fosse cosi facile


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


hai scritto che non c'è modo di recuperare
però qui chiedo a te ma un po' a tutti... com'è che non si hanno mai slanci ma poi arriva un altro e arrivano gli slanci?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Grazie.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma la tacca alla cintura la mettono anche gli over 50 se è per quello. E' la testa che li contraddistingue.


E pure le donne. Esattamente come i maschietti. Del resto qui vi sono parecchie mogli infedeli.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Grazie.


prego, lei è nuova e i messaggi arrivano un po' in differita


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuta...
> 
> se ti sono sufficienti complimenti via wa per risvegliarti...direi che il problema non è che hai voglia di questo o di quello...hai fame semplicemente.
> Se poi dici che con tuo marito non si riaccenderebbe nulla parlando...significa che quella fame la stai covando da tempo senza averne mai parlato apertamente.
> ...


Mostrizzarlo vuol dire ritenere che lui non sarebbe in grado di capire ?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh.... fosse cosi facile


Lo è facile. Basta organizzare e si fa. I problemi arrivano dopo nel caso, ma non è nemmeno detto.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai scritto che non c'è modo di recuperare
> però qui chiedo a te ma un po' a tutti... com'è che non si hanno mai slanci ma poi arriva un altro e arrivano gli slanci?


Se si farà scoprire cambierà versione ,


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai scritto che non c'è modo di recuperare
> però qui chiedo a te ma un po' a tutti... com'è che non si hanno mai slanci ma poi arriva un altro e arrivano gli slanci?


eh io non ti so rispondere.. ma credo sia una questione di chimica.. io dovrei starti a spiegare la storia della mia vita... e ci vorrebbe un po di tempo,, ma credo siano un po i miei trascorsi ad aver come dire costretto un po le mie emozioni in un rapporto stabile , sicuro con un uomo che mi ama , nonostante i caratteri opposti, i litigi le incomprensioni,  poi quello che mi sta succedendo ora non me lo so spiegare manco io .. sto in crisi infatti


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo è facile. Basta organizzare e si fa. I problemi arrivano dopo nel caso, ma non è nemmeno detto.


eh appunto se arrivano come si fa ...io una cosa la so .. per ora e sopratutto non per una questione solo di sesso , non voglio mettere a rischio nulla


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh appunto se arrivano come si fa ...io una cosa la so .. per ora e sopratutto non per una questione solo di sesso , non voglio mettere a rischio nulla


Quindi per paura di quello che potrebbe essere ma non è ti privi di quello che è. Giusto?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se si farà scoprire cambierà versione ,


nel senso ?? che sarò attratta da mio marito ?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma come lo hai conosciuto?


a lavoro


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e per quando vi vedete? solo un caffè?


intendi quello che pensa di organizzare lui? non credo ..



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi per paura di quello che potrebbe essere ma non è ti privi di quello che è. Giusto?


eh in pratica si... 
come vorrei ci potesse essere il poliamore  ...scusate ma è solo una battuta.. mi sta salendo l'ansia



omicron ha detto:


> prego, lei è nuova e i messaggi arrivano un po' in differita


ho sbagliato qualcosa? scusatemi


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Mostrizzarlo vuol dire ritenere che lui non sarebbe in grado di capire ?


Non esattamente.

Significa iniziare a guardarlo osservando solo tutti gli aspetti che possono confermare lo scegliere di non parlargli, di non confrontarsi, di non condividere.

Una utente qui parlava di caduta dello guardo amorevole.
Non facendo riferimento all'amore.

Ma allo sguardo con cui si guarda all'altro dopo che si è iniziato a conoscerlo per come è, e non per come si vorrebbe che fosse.

In soldoni mostrizzare è uscire dalla realtà concreta dell'altro per entrare nella propria idealizzazione dell'altro.

E' ovvio e anche banale il fatto che l'altro reale non potrà mai neanche lontanamente competere con l'altro ideale.

Anche solo per il semplice fatto che l'altro reale è altro da noi, e quindi mette in campo, anche soltanto con la sua esistenza, il suo essere altro. Con quello che comporta in termini di comunicazione, fatica e impegno.
*Soprattutto con quello che comporta in termini di messa in discussione ognuno di se stesso. *

Mentre l'altro ideale è principalmente una creazione della nostra mente che si aggancia ad alcune caratteristiche dell'altro. 
Risponde perfettamente alle nostre esigenze, ai nostri bisogni, ai nostri desideri...con naturalezza. 
L'altro ideale non discute con la sua esistenza, conferma e basta. E' quello giusto 

Non c'è gara


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh io non ti so rispondere.. ma credo sia una questione di chimica.. io dovrei starti a spiegare la storia della mia vita... e ci vorrebbe un po di tempo,, ma credo siano un po i miei trascorsi ad aver come dire costretto un po le mie emozioni in un rapporto stabile , sicuro con un uomo che mi ama , nonostante i caratteri opposti, i litigi le incomprensioni,  poi quello che mi sta succedendo ora non me lo so spiegare manco io .. sto in crisi infatti


no ma non ce l'ho con te è una curiosità mia, ho letto spesso di (soprattutto), donne, che hanno sempre considerato il sesso irrilevante e fosse stato per loro non lo avrebbero fatto mai,  poi però si infoiavano con l'amante, non ho mai capito il processo



Nadia2222 ha detto:


> intendi quello che pensa di organizzare lui? non credo ..


appunto, davvero riusciresti ad andare a letto con qualcuno col quale hai avuto pochi contatti di persona e mai da soli?



Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ho sbagliato qualcosa? scusatemi


no no è normale, sei nuova quindi i primi messaggi li deve autorizzare un mod


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> nel senso ?? che sarò attratta da mio marito ?


Sta postulando che così dirai , nel caso


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è un venticinquenne che vuole vantarsi con gli amici di scoparsi la milf troia.
> Contenta tu.


Guarda che al ragazzo sicuramente la cosa piacerebbe anche senza vantarsi con gli amici.
Avere una storia è piacevole di per sé.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh in pratica si...
> come vorrei ci potesse essere il poliamore  ...scusate ma è solo una battuta.. mi sta salendo l'ansia


Il poliamore c'è. E c'è chi lo pratica. 

Chi lo pratica con soddisfazione però sa parlare di se stesso agli altri. Senza trattenere informazioni. 

Sei in grado? 

Se lo fossi, staresti già parlando con tuo marito delle tue esigenze.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendo. Traduco quello che pensa un venticinquenne che ci prova con la quarantenne sposata.


Uhm... avevo un amico da ragazzo a cui faceva sangue un'amica di mia madre.
A lui piacevano mature (di testa).
Ci sono poi ragazzi che, essendo snobbati dalle coetanee per varie ragioni, si buttano su quelle un po' più grandi, che sanno apprezzarli di più.
E per snobbare non intendo dire che non trovano nulla, ma che non ottengono le attenzione che desiderano.
Inoltre, di solito, una donna matura è meno restia, in genere, a letto, non vuole progettualità, non ti mette paletti, se ci sta vuole soprattutto divertirsi.
Un po' più sgamata e meno esigente di una single trentenne, che mira al matrimonio per raggiunti limiti d'età, secondo lei, magari, e cerca solo quelli "giusti".
Non immagini quanti bei ragazzi ci siano sulle spiagge nudiste in cerca di 40/50enni accoppiate e con marito consenziente.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


Intendevo questo . ..  fai i colpi di testa con un estraneo e fai la santarellina con tuo marito  che bella persona .


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai un uomo ci prova con una sposata perché è semplicemente attratto?


Credo sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


>





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi si scopano la qualunque?
> Sicuramente si scopano quella da cui sono attratti sessualmente


Certo che è attratto. Dicevo altro.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Hai esempi concreti da fare in merito? Sembrano un po accuse basate sul niente tanto per sputare fuori un po di veleno anche oggi. Ma quanti anni sono passati esattamente dal corno subito? 10? 20? 30?


Basta leggere gli uomini del forum.



Nadia2222 ha detto:


> lo dice anche mia figlia adolescente ma lei può leggermente un pò di più..


Pensavo senza figli.
Hai una figlia adolescente.


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non esattamente.
> 
> Significa iniziare a guardarlo osservando solo tutti gli aspetti che possono confermare lo scegliere di non parlargli, di non confrontarsi, di non condividere.
> 
> ...


22 Luglio 2022
Varlam ha detto:
.
Se i tuoi tradimenti erano cosí ben preparati e del resto congruenti con la tua dichiarazione di un rapporto qui ed ora, a che scopo le bugie ?
Tu dici per preservali , cosi peró li hai privati della possibilità di scegliere.
Hai scelto al posto loro. Non li hai ritenuti in grado ?

Ipazia

Persevera, non è spiacevole. Nel caso lo fosse non esiterei ad interrompere.
.
.
Poi...ogni mio tentativo di "raccontarmi" finiva in una ode al cavaliere in dorata armatura che mi avrebbe salvata. *(che risponde alla tua domanda: no, non erano in grado).*


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda che al ragazzo sicuramente la cosa piacerebbe anche senza vantarsi con gli amici.
> Avere una storia è piacevole di per sé.


Ho esplicitato un pensiero volgare per fare ragionare una che non sta ragionando.
E non c’entra niente il desiderio sessuale. Non si ragiona quando l’immagine di sé all’interno della relazione matrimoniale e alla famiglia la si sente inadeguata e soprattutto deludente, rispetto a ciò che si sognava o che si sta cominciando a sognare.
Qualcuno/a poi ragiona dopo il tradimento, più frequentemente dopo esser stato scoperto. Altri non ragionano mai e vivono “allegramente“ senza voler capire nulla di loro stessi.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mio pensiero: Nadia, come altre, ti sei sposata razionalmente, con l'uomo giusto.
Quello che però non ti fa girare la testa o quello che vuoi a letto ma è secondo i parametri della progettualità un buon marito.
Ti manca questo, e a 40 anni, progetti ormai alle spalle, quella voglia rispunta.
Non è un caso che abbia 25 anni.
In fin dei conti ti riporta indietro, a quella fase precedente la tua vita di ora.
E in questo Back to the future vuoi rivivere un'esperienza diversa, un'altra vita.
Più leggera, più divertente, più emozionante, che il resto ormai lo conosci bene.
Qualcosa di diverso.
Non si tratta neanche di una scelta. E' una necessità, la tua, che prende forma di questa persona, oggi, domani magari di un'altra.
La necessità di un'altra vita.
Parallela. Non opposta.
Sta a te decidere quanto è determinante questa tua esigenza.
Per ora a decidere è stata solo l'ansia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mio pensiero: Nadia, come altre, ti sei sposata razionalmente, con l'uomo giusto.
> Quello che però non ti fa girare la testa o quello che vuoi a letto ma è secondo i parametri della progettualità un buon marito.
> Ti manca questo, e a 40 anni, progetti ormai alle spalle, quella voglia rispunta.
> Non è un caso che abbia 25 anni.
> ...


Con figlia adolescente, con tutte le possibilità ancorà intatte, che fa ricordare che invece ormai il suo futuro è tracciato.
Però cambiare tutto è troppo impegnativo, un amante lo è meno.
Ma è amante anche lei.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con figlia adolescente, con tutte le possibilità ancorà intatte, che fa ricordare che invece ormai il suo futuro è tracciato.
> Però cambiare tutto è troppo impegnativo, un amante lo è meno.
> Ma è amante anche lei.


Chi tradisce in genere non vuole lasciare.
Almeno inizialmente.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> 22 Luglio 2022
> Varlam ha detto:
> .
> Se i tuoi tradimenti erano cosí ben preparati e del resto congruenti con la tua dichiarazione di un rapporto qui ed ora, a che scopo le bugie ?
> ...


Che testone che sei....

Non è sensato decontestualizzare prendendo pezzi da un discorso e portandoli in un altro discorso. O riprendi tutto il post e almeno quello precedente e quello successivo, in modo da riprendere il filo del discorso o due frasi buttate lì cos sono pressochè inutili.

Comunque, a memoria, mi pare parlassi degli amanti.
Mica degli ufficiali. (ma potrei sbagliare)

Gli ufficiali li ho mollati, dopo averli traditi. Proprio perchè non erano in grado. E mi rendevo immancabilmente conto che stavo sprecando il mio e il loro tempo. 

Ma, detto questo. Non ho mostrizzato, se non all'inizio delle mie esperienze quando non conoscevo il meccanismo e avevo bisogno di darmi il permesso di esser stronza usando gli altri.

Io ho tradito consapevole del fatto che stavo facendo male a qualcuno. E accettando il fatto che avrei fatto male.
Sapevo di mentire per il mio interesse. E per i miei bisogni.

Mostrizzare è in soldoni "il mio compagno è super cattivo cattivo, non mi capisce...no l'ho mai amato, non sono mai stata veramente attratta....adesso ho trovato quello che mi fa sentire tutto quello che non ho mai sentito".
Non ho mai avuto bisogno di rinnegare quel che era stato per passare al nuovo. Per me aveva valore quel che era stato. Ma era, per l'appunto stato. E io desideravo roba nuova da prendere. 

Io ho tradito per il MIO piacere di tradire.
E non mi mette a disagio esser stronza. Anzi. So che è una mia caratteristica fondante.
Che è poi quello che permette di non inventarsi una storia d'ammore ogni due per tre.

*Maaaa...toglimi una curiosità...ti ho magari scopato e non me lo ricordo? 
Potrebbe essere eh. Mi capita. *


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta leggere gli uomini del forum.


Esempi concreti zero. Come al solito.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh in pratica si...
> come vorrei ci potesse essere il poliamore  ...scusate ma è solo una battuta.. mi sta salendo l'ansia


Pensa solo ai tuoi bisogni e relativa soddisfazione. Sii egoista e fregatene. Se stai bene tu, trasmetti la tua gioia anche ai tuoi cari e state meglio tutti. Ma non farti beccare, che non ne vale la pena. Alla fine è come mangiare un cioccolatino ogni tanto. Nessuno ti chiede di cambiare regime alimentare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Chi tradisce in genere non vuole lasciare.
> Almeno inizialmente.


Non vuole nemmeno capire.
Il tradimento/sesso sono una droga socialmente accettata.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Esempi concreti zero. Come al solito.


Te


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pensa solo ai tuoi bisogni e relativa soddisfazione. Sii egoista e fregatene. Se stai bene tu, trasmetti la tua gioia anche ai tuoi cari e state meglio tutti. Ma non farti beccare, che non ne vale la pena. Alla fine è come mangiare un cioccolatino ogni tanto. Nessuno ti chiede di cambiare regime alimentare.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quando mai un uomo ci prova con una sposata perché è semplicemente attratto?


E per quale altro motivo dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E per quale altro motivo dovrebbe farlo?


Leggi li altri post


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> si si certo hai ragione ... intendevo dire che persone con un pò i cervello e non guidate da istinto e ormoni , cosi come me in momenti molto rari di razionalità, direbbero di desistere


Solo una domanda: se scoprissi che tuo marito sta valutando di tradirti con una ventenne..cosa proveresti ? Prova pero’ ad immedesimarti davvero..come se lo scoprissi in questo momento


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non penso che tu sia una milfona troia e scema.
> *Mia figlia ha 37 anni, è bellissima e giovane,* viene scambiata per coetanea dalle universitarie.
> Ma io sono nel forum da anni e leggo gli uomini che scrivono e che sperano ti poterti consolare dopo la delusione con il giovane tentatore.


Cooooosa??? 
Io ho 42 anni, potrei essere tuo figlio.




Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A me era successo così, 4 mesi di “ciao “ cercarsi con lo sguardo e poi lui ha fatto la mossa giusta e ci siamo ritrovati amanti. Anche noi avevamo più di 10 anni di differenza.


Non possono che essere avventure



Nadia2222 ha detto:


> penso di si... credo almeno sia cosi.. lui si dice tanto attratto e la cosa che aspetta da tanto la mia decisione


Io te lo sconsiglio (vedendo casi altrui) se sei una che somatizza. Io stesso non mi sono mosso per questo motivo soprattutto, temendo le conseguenze.
Pensa che una volta, una quasi mi mise le tette in mano, e percependo la concreta possibilità di tradire, ho sentito una strana sensazione di freddo dentro di me. Ne sono rimasto io stesso colpito. 



ipazia ha detto:


> Che testone che sei....
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Mia moglie mi diceva (ora da tempo pare tutto calmo), "tu hai voluto una cosí" , riferendosi al fatto che è porcona a letto, ed al fatto che le piacciono gli uomini...e perfino le tette piccole.

Avete forse molto in comune. Vero?


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No dai non litigate.... io sapevo di poter ricevere critiche .. anzi a quanto ho capito il forum è frequentato piu da traditi che da traditori...


Benvenuta in questa valle di lacrime .Non so sei ti sei prima fatta una letta delle varie situazioni di coppia ,vedi ci trovi traditori e traditi ,quindi verrai compresa da chi ha tradito e criticata da chi non l'ha fatto .
Se sei in dubbio se saltare il fosso o no , è un piccolo terremoto nel proseguo del tuo matrimonio,se fai il passo allora è un altro caso , ti aspettano vari giri di giostra , cioè ti sentirai come sulle montagne russe con picchi adrenalitici alti pieni di soddisfazione e anche con ripensamenti se ti sentirai in colpa ,se invece la vivi come una parentesi distaccata, cosa che non credo da come sei titubante,
 allora  fatte da fa


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Cooooosa???
> Io ho 42 anni, potrei essere tuo figlio.
> 
> 
> ...


No, mio figlio impossibile


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, mio figlio impossibile


Perché ipoteticamente si il Mio è anche più grande


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perché ipoteticamente si il Mio è anche più grande


Non è questione di età.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, mio figlio impossibile



Sei mia madre!!

Me lo ha detto quello lá col casco!


----------



## Venice30 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


Il tal caso, forse anche il marito ha inziato a guardarsi intorno


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi diceva (ora da tempo pare tutto calmo), "tu hai voluto una cosí" , riferendosi al fatto che è porcona a letto, ed al fatto che le piacciono gli uomini...e perfino le tette piccole.
> 
> Avete forse molto in comune. Vero?


Dubito sai....

A me non piacciono gli uomini in fissa col cazzo.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te


Mi spiace, mai pensato e scritto che le mie amanti siano troie, come hai scritto tu poco sopra. Se invece si, ti inviterei a farmi vedere dove. Che invece ad alcune piaccia sentirsi chiamata troia durante l'amplesso, cosa ben diversa dell'immaginarla troia come lo hai scritto tu, è cosa ben differente e fa parte del folclore di alcuni rapporti. Quindi non sai portare esempi concreti.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E per quale altro motivo dovrebbe farlo?


Effettivamente non sono mai riuscito ad accoppiarmi con donne per cui non provo attrazione. Anche perché l'uomo non può fingere. O si alza o non si alza.


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


E allora diglielo a sto marito che che del sesso con lui te ne frega poco o nulla. Magari lui è una vita che si sta chiedendo perché si trova al fianco nel letto un piccolo freezer (ok, forse ho proiettato  )
Liberati e liberalo


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Il tal caso, forse anche il marito ha inziato a guardarsi intorno


In una coppia sana, questo è assolutamente auspicabile. Quando il corno è da una parte sola,porta solo sofferenza.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito sai....
> 
> A me non piacciono gli uomini in fissa col cazzo.


Ah...all'inizio non capivo, poi credo che tu ti riferisca al mio posto su circonferenza, raggio, diameteo e Pgreco.

Perché?

Non sei porcellina e non  ti piacciono gli uomini?

La differenza é che non apprezzi le tettine?

Ps: sei mai stata a pomiciare e fare zozzonerie (non dico fino al letto) con qualcuno che nemmeno ti piaceva?


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi spiace, mai pensato e scritto che le mie amanti siano troie, come hai scritto tu poco sopra. Se invece si, ti inviterei a farmi vedere dove. Che invece ad alcune piaccia sentirsi chiamata troia durante l'amplesso, cosa ben diversa dell'immaginarla troia come lo hai scritto tu, è cosa ben differente e fa parte del folclore di alcuni rapporti. Quindi non sai portare esempi concreti.


C’e’ un tuo splendido post Pinco dove descrivi le volte un cui ti sei divertito a considerare alcune tue donne un buco..da irretire con soli due messaggini complimentosi.
Non fammelo cercare perche’ son sicura che te lo ricordi. Era nel 3d di etta…e facevi riferimento alle volte in cui hai attuato la “dinamica” del gestore. 
Magari non le hai chiamate esplicitamente troie.,,ma..non e’ che proprio le hai descritte bene bene


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ps: sei mai stata a pomiciare e fare zozzonerie (non dico fino al letto) con qualcuno che nemmeno ti piaceva?


Ma perché mai una dovrebbe farlo?


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo dice a un amico che lo racconta ad un altro e arriva a chi non deve.
> Guarda che è la cosa più facile del mondo.


dipende anche da che distanza c'è tra loro 2, intendo in km


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no ma non ce l'ho con te è una curiosità mia, ho letto spesso di (soprattutto), donne, che hanno sempre considerato il sesso irrilevante e fosse stato per loro non lo avrebbero fatto mai,  poi però si infoiavano con l'amante, non ho mai capito il processo
> 
> 
> appunto, davvero riusciresti ad andare a letto con qualcuno col quale hai avuto pochi contatti di persona e mai da soli?
> ...


infatti non sono sicura di riuscirci...


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> non ho detto che non c'è piu nulla con mio marito.. io non sono piu attratta da lui.. in realtà non ho mai avuto slanci eccessivi in tal senso..


quanti uomini (e/o donne) hai avuto nella vita?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma perché mai una dovrebbe farlo?


Me lo ha detto lei stessa, riferendosi al periodo prima di conoscermi: che anche se non trovava alcuni di suo gusto, ad un certo punto continuava a cambiare ragazzo ogni 2-3 mesi, e che non ci andava a letto, ma che ci giocava "spinto" di nascosto nei parchi (succhiate di tette e simili). Forse le piaceva fare la bravata col rischio di essere vista, ma questo non lo ha detto: ha detto che lo faceva e basta.

Io non concepisco come potesse farlo con gente che non trovava attraente.

Qualcuno ha fatto come lei, per motivi patologici o di vizio o altro?

Io nemmeno se mi arrapo, riesco a "compensare" verso mia moglie.


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> infatti non sono sicura di riuscirci...


se il soggetto è uno esperto, entro 15 minuti cedi


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> infatti non sono sicura di riuscirci...


Allora se proprio vuoi vederlo, trovatevi a pranzo


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il soggetto è uno esperto, entro 15 minuti cedi


esperto uno sotto i 30?


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esperto uno sotto i 30?


Uno sveglio.


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

qualcuno c'è.  pochi, come certe specie di panda, ma ci sono.   se frequentassi certe discoteche, capiresti che intendo


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> C’e’ un tuo splendido post Pinco dove descrivi le volte un cui ti sei divertito a considerare alcune tue donne un buco..da irretire con soli due messaggini complimentosi.
> Non fammelo cercare perche’ son sicura che te lo ricordi. Era nel 3d di etta…e facevi riferimento alle volte in cui hai attuato la “dinamica” del gestore.
> Magari non le hai chiamate esplicitamente troie.,,ma..non e’ che proprio le hai descritte bene bene


Pertanto non le ho chiamate troie, come invece Brunetta spiega fanno uomini del forum. Perché si fa presto a fare confusione ed a mettere tra le dita delle persone parole mai scritte. Lei dice che uomini del forum pensano che le loro amanti siano troie. Incieterei pertanto a far vedere dove ha letto questo. Se non lo ha letto e se lo e' inventato o lo ha o avete interpretato, è ben diverso dal dire che uomini del forum scrivono bla bla bla. Visto che lei stessa è molto precisa nel cercare le cose altrui, mostri quindi dove ha trovato che ho dato della troia ad una mia amante. Prego attendo. A letto invece si capita spesso perché mi piace farlo capitare, come io a mia volta mi prendo una discreta serie di insulti.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Uno sveglio.


Non sono svegli i miei coetanei… uno su un milione ci sarà… ma a più di 40 anni la vedrei dura, per me, farmi intortare da uno solo sveglio 


perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno c'è.  pochi, come certe specie di panda, ma ci sono.   se frequentassi certe discoteche, capiresti che intendo


Sicuramente non mi attirerebbe il genere


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Intendevo questo . ..  fai i colpi di testa con un estraneo e fai la santarellina con tuo marito  che bella persona .


in realtà non ho fatto proprio nulla.. e nn so nemmeno se sarei capacace,.. e si tutto sommato credo di essere una bella persona con delle debolezze attualmente


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ah...all'inizio non capivo, poi credo che tu ti riferisca al mio posto su circonferenza, raggio, diameteo e Pgreco.
> Perché?
> Non sei porcellina e non  ti piacciono gli uomini?
> La differenza é che non apprezzi le tettine?
> Ps: sei mai stata a pomiciare e fare zozzonerie (non dico fino al letto) con qualcuno che nemmeno ti piaceva?


Ha solo scritto che non aprrezza i maschietti che danno troppa importanza al cazzo. Nient'altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> in realtà non ho fatto proprio nulla.. e nn so nemmeno se sarei capacace,.. e si tutto sommato credo di essere una bella persona con delle debolezze attualmente


Ma quindi, giusto per capire, ora che hai ricevuto tante risposte, sei in pace con te stessa e lui non ti attira più nemmeno un po per quello che hai letto qui?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ha solo scritto che non aprrezza i maschietti che danno troppa importanza al cazzo. Nient'altro.


Scrivere un post sul tema NON significa che io sia uno che da troppa importanza alle misure.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Solo una domanda: se scoprissi che tuo marito sta valutando di tradirti con una ventenne..cosa proveresti ? Prova pero’ ad immedesimarti davvero..come se lo scoprissi in questo momento


ti confesso che a volte penso ne sarei contenta per poter fare anche io la scelta di lasciarmi andare...ma magari nella realtà non reagirei cosi..
ps: vi sto parlando a cuore aperto.. non maltrattatemi


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Scrivere un post sul tema NON significa che io sia uno che da troppa importanza alle misure.


Non si può mai saperlo.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Il tal caso, forse anche il marito ha inziato a guardarsi intorno


vivendo circondata da uomini.. credo che nn sia impossibile anche se per ora non ho motivo di pensare che mi tradisca o lo abbia fatto..


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ti confesso che a volte penso ne sarei contenta per poter fare anche io la scelta di lasciarmi andare...ma magari nella realtà non reagirei cosi..
> ps: vi sto parlando a cuore aperto.. non maltrattatemi


non è una questione di maltrattare, ma adesso è come se tu fossi in trip.   una secchiata d'acqua fredda magari serve.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti uomini (e/o donne) hai avuto nella vita?


sono stata 10 anni dai 16 ai 26 con un uomo che ho amato tanto ma che mi maltrattava ...psicologicamente e fisicamente.,.. poi qualche storiella senza importanza e poi il marito


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ti confesso che a volte penso ne sarei contenta per poter fare anche io la scelta di lasciarmi andare...ma magari nella realtà non reagirei cosi..
> ps: vi sto parlando a cuore aperto.. non maltrattatemi


Pensi di riuscire ad invecchiare serenamente con accanto una persona per la quale non provi più nessun trasporto?
Dopo che lo avrai tradito cambierà tutto. In cosa vuoi trasformarti tu? Come ti vedi con questa esperienza o senza?
Ma soprattutto, ti vedi in una vita senza tuo marito?
Se la risposta è affermativa separati, non si sta con gli altri per abitudine, per riconoscienza o per pietà.


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> sono stata 10 anni dai 16 ai 26 con un uomo che ho amato tanto ma che mi maltrattava ...psicologicamente e fisicamente.,.. poi qualche storiella senza importanza e poi il marito


quanti anni avevi quando hai incontrato tuo marito


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ti confesso che a volte penso ne sarei contenta per poter fare anche io la scelta di lasciarmi andare...ma magari nella realtà non reagirei cosi..
> ps: vi sto parlando a cuore aperto.. non maltrattatemi


Sensi di colpa, ansia...
Non stai scegliendo perché trovi giusta la scelta alla rinuncia, ma perché sono loro a importelo.
In realtà tu desideri  quel ragazzo.
In un certo senso la tua volontà avrebbe già tradito.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma quindi, giusto per capire, ora che hai ricevuto tante risposte, sei in pace con te stessa e lui non ti attira più nemmeno un po per quello che hai letto qui?


eh., quasi quasi  certo non mi state spingendo tra le sue braccia


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> una conoscenza lavorativa...e lui di punto in bianco mi ha cominciato a scrivere che gli piacevo.. io non ho bloccato la cosa ... ed è continuata... fino ad ora che lui comincia a voler organizzare per vederci


Scusami se mi permetto, ma non sta in piedi che tu "non hai bloccato ed è continuata..." come se fossi stata una spettatrice passiva senza responsabilità. Se è continuata fino al punto in cui lui comincia ad organizzare l'incontro gli hai dato 2 o 3 matasse di corda, attivamente.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti anni avevi quando hai incontrato tuo marito


27


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sensi di colpa, ansia...
> Non stai scegliendo perché trovi giusta la scelta alla rinuncia, ma perché sono loro a importelo.
> In realtà tu desideri  quel ragazzo.
> In un certo senso la tua volontà avrebbe già tradito.


credo tu non ti sbagli..


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

e con tuo marito hai detto che non è che ci sia mai stato tutto sto fervore, era un rifugio sicuro e basta per una persona che veniva da una storia di maltrattamenti, giusto?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusami se mi permetto, ma non sta in piedi che tu "non hai bloccato ed è continuata..." come se fossi stata una spettatrice passiva senza responsabilità. Se è continuata fino al punto in cui lui comincia ad organizzare l'incontro gli hai dato 2 o 3 matasse di corda, attivamente.


ah si certo chi ha detto il contrario..


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e con tuo marito hai detto che non è che ci sia mai stato tutto sto fervore, era un rifugio sicuro e basta per una persona che veniva da una storia di maltrattamenti, giusto?


piu o meno si...


----------



## perplesso (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> piu o meno si...


va bene.   ricordati di fargli mettere il preservativo. ch+ mi sa che tu di precauzioni non ne hai prese


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh., quasi quasi  certo non mi state spingendo tra le sue braccia


Io sicuramente. Nel corno vedo solo benefici.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io sicuramente. Nel corno vedo solo benefici.


forse sei l'unico... tra l'altro ieri ho espresso le mie perplessità al ragazzo e oggi nn si è fatto sentire ...magari deciderà lui per me.. stanco di aspettare


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh., quasi quasi  certo non mi state spingendo tra le sue braccia


Guada che la rsponsabilità di quello che fai o non fai è solo tua.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> forse sei l'unico... tra l'altro ieri ho espresso le mie perplessità al ragazzo e oggi nn si è fatto sentire ...magari deciderà lui per me.. stanco di aspettare


Tanto di cappello, comunque, al tuo buon senso.
Io non so se sarei riuscito a dire no.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Guada che la rsponsabilità di quello che fai o non fai è solo tua.


certo ci mancherebbe... era solo una battuta


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello, comunque, al tuo buon senso.
> Io non so se sarei riuscito a dire no.


 devo solo evitare di andare ad un appuntamento con lui... finche riuscirò a non farlo.. ma non ho detto no di certo nella mia mente anzi... ma sono davvero combattuta ... di certo difficilmente cercherò io lui..


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> certo ci mancherebbe... era solo una battuta


Te lo ho già espresso e te lo ripeto, guarda che ragazzo o meno, è il rapporto con tuo marito che devi considerare, se sei insoddisfatta dei motivi ci sono. A livello comunicativo come state presi?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> forse sei l'unico... tra l'altro ieri ho espresso le mie perplessità al ragazzo e oggi nn si è fatto sentire ...magari deciderà lui per me.. stanco di aspettare


Le perplessità sono lecite, le ho avute anche io…


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Te lo ho già espresso e te lo ripeto, guarda che ragazzo o meno, è il rapporto con tuo marito che devi considerare, se sei insoddisfatta dei motivi ci sono. A livello comunicativo come state presi?


siamo messi male in tutto per come la vedo io... ma facciamo finta di nulla e sembriamo pure una bella coppia..però io per ora non voglio mettere in discussione nulla.. una per le ragioni per cui ancora non cedo alla tentazione


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> siamo messi male in tutto per come la vedo io... ma facciamo finta di nulla e sembriamo pure una bella coppia..però io per ora non voglio mettere in discussione nulla.. una per le ragioni per cui ancora non cedo alla tentazione


E pensi di risolvere?
Cedi.
Poi valuta.
Potresti anche dover ridimensionare tutto quello che adesso ti passa per la testa e che non va via.


----------



## ParmaLetale (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> credo tu non ti sbagli..


Magari è solo un'impressione, ma sembra che cerchi proprio questo, che ti si dica "vai!"... anche questo in senso deresponsabilizzante...


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E pensi di risolvere?
> Cedi.
> Poi valuta.
> Potresti anche dover ridimensionare tutto quello che adesso ti passa per la testa e che non va via.


Sai che a volte mi ritrovo a pensare anche questo... magari rimanendo soli .. e provandoci nn sarebbe poi cosi come immagino... che poi detto tra di noi nonostante quello che si possa pensare io non sono per nulla una grande amatrice a letto... ma lui mi risveglia davvero i sensi... pero poi tra il pensiero ed i fatti... anzi a dirla tutta un altra paura è quella di non piacere , con i difetti fisici e il resto


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> siamo messi male in tutto per come la vedo io... ma facciamo finta di nulla e sembriamo pure una bella coppia..però io per ora non voglio mettere in discussione nulla.. una per le ragioni per cui ancora non cedo alla tentazione


Allora la domanda non dovrebbe essere se cedere o meno alla corte del ragazzino, ma se mi va bene il mio matrimonio così come è. Non credi?
E se anche non ti va bene perchè starci dentro, se ho margini di recuperarlo, se voglio dire basta. Etc.
Ho come l'impressione che a decidere non sia la voglia ma il grigiore, l'anonimo grigiore.
E' tristissima sta cosa.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> forse sei l'unico... tra l'altro ieri ho espresso le mie perplessità al ragazzo e oggi nn si è fatto sentire ...magari deciderà lui per me.. stanco di aspettare


Quindi lui ha 25 e tu 40 anni?

Anche io credo sia imprudente.

Sei effettivamente una bella 40enne secondo i canoni occidentali odierni?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Magari è solo un'impressione, ma sembra che cerchi proprio questo, che ti si dica "vai!"... anche questo in senso deresponsabilizzante...


ma no .. non sono cosi stupida... ho scritto per cercare di capire se altri hanno mai vissuto le mie sensazioni... ma sembra che qui siano in pochi ad aver avuto tale dilemma


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno





Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 27


se ho capito bene sei intorno ai 50


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora la domanda non dovrebbe essere se cedere o meno alla corte del ragazzino, ma se mi va bene il mio matrimonio così come è. Non credi?
> E se anche non ti va bene perchè starci dentro, se ho margini di recuperarlo, se voglio dire basta. Etc.
> Ho come l'impressione che a decidere non sia la voglia ma il grigiore, l'anonimo grigiore.
> E' tristissima sta cosa.


no è la voglia... il grigiore non c'entra.. lo vivo già da un po.. con rinunce e costrizioni ... ma non ho chisto consiglio sul mio matrimonio e di morale ho gia la mia anche se può sembrare strano


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi lui ha 25 e tu 40 anni?
> 
> Anche io credo sia imprudente.
> 
> Sei effettivamente una bella 40enne secondo i canoni occidentali odierni?


piu o meno.. ma cambia molto?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se ho capito bene sei intorno ai 50


se la matematica nn è un'opinione..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma no .. non sono cosi stupida... ho scritto per cercare di capire se altri hanno mai vissuto le mie sensazioni... ma sembra che qui siano in pochi ad aver avuto tale dilemma


No...arriviamo qua generalmente che abbiamo già varcato il confine dei cornafacenti (come direbbe pinco)


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E pure le donne. Esattamente come i maschietti. Del resto qui vi sono parecchie mogli infedeli.


Stiamo parlando vdi tacche sulla cintura. 
Personalmente non ho mai sentito donne vantarsi di quanti si sono scopate


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...arrivino qua generalmente che abbiamo già varcato il confine dei cornafacenti (come direbbe pinco)


mi consoli


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma no .. non sono cosi stupida... ho scritto per cercare di capire se altri hanno mai vissuto le mie sensazioni... ma sembra che qui siano in pochi ad aver avuto tale dilemma


Io lo ho avuto il tuo dilemma, qualche anno in meno la differenza d’età ma alla fine abbiamo ceduto


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> piu o meno.. ma cambia molto?


Nono, io ne ho 42, volevo solo capire se offrirti i miei servigi o meno


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io lo ho avuto il tuo dilemma, qualche anno in meno la differenza d’età ma alla fine abbiamo ceduto


E quanto è durato?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> E quanto è durato?


Il dilemma o la relazione?
Il dilemma 4 mesi per andare a bere un caffè, un mese prima del primo bacio e due mesi prima di fare l’amore… un dilemma unico.
La relazione un’anno


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Nono, io ne ho 42, volevo solo capire se offrirti i miei servigi o meno


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè, tanto il marito era cornuto a prescindere, almeno adesso è cornuto per qualcosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma no .. non sono cosi stupida... ho scritto per cercare di capire se altri hanno mai vissuto le mie sensazioni... ma sembra che qui siano in pochi ad aver avuto tale dilemma


Avevo conosciuto in un gruppo di aiuto un ragazzo sui 35 convivente è con un figlio. Avevamo la chat per comunicazioni di gruppo. 
Lui inizio a scrivermi chiedendo di vedersi. 
Ho sempre evitato, lui mi raccontava che non andava più d'accordo che n la compagna. Tra l'altro ad un certo punto l'ha lasciata. 
Pensa se avessi instaurato una relazione cosa poteva venire fuori nel caso lui  si fosse invaghito


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> mi consoli


L importante è capire quello che vuoi ..
Se hai voglia di lanciargli gli slip ogni volta che lo vedi...hai proprio voglia di scopartelo...ma devi valutare le conseguenze e impatto emotivo che avrà si di te e sul tuo matrimonio...


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> no è la voglia... il grigiore non c'entra.. lo vivo già da un po.. con rinunce e costrizioni ... ma non ho chisto consiglio sul mio matrimonio e di morale ho gia la mia anche se può sembrare strano


Bene allora mettiamola così:
Se con tuo marito andasse diversamente avresti ancora dubbi su cosa fare?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Vabbè, tanto il marito era cornuto a prescindere, almeno adesso è cornuto per qualcosa


in che senso ?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene allora mettiamola così:
> Se con tuo marito andasse diversamente avresti ancora dubbi su cosa fare?


nn lo so ... nn ho la palla magica ,.. so quello che provo ora vivendo la vita di adesso


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avevo conosciuto in un gruppo di aiuto un ragazzo sui 35 convivente è con un figlio. Avevamo la chat per comunicazioni di gruppo.
> Lui inizio a scrivermi chiedendo di vedersi.
> Ho sempre evitato, lui mi raccontava che non andava più d'accordo che n la compagna. Tra l'altro ad un certo punto l'ha lasciata.
> Pensa se avessi instaurato una relazione cosa poteva venire fuori nel caso lui  si fosse invaghito


perche forse non ti piaceva e non ti ispirava nulla... a me non è certo il primo che ci prova... ma con altri nn c'è mai stata storia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> no è la voglia... il grigiore non c'entra.. lo vivo già da un po.. con rinunce e costrizioni ... ma non ho chisto consiglio sul mio matrimonio e di morale ho gia la mia anche se può sembrare strano


Qualcuno entra senza aver letto niente. Difficile che non abbia letto chi è sul margine del burrone del tradimento.
Se hai letto, cosa hai letto? Ti piace come gli uomini parlano delle amanti?
Può anche essere che ti piaccia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> perche forse non ti piaceva e non ti ispirava nulla... a me non è certo il primo che ci prova... ma con altri nn c'è mai stata storia


Ho capito che ti ispira, ma il problema resta un eventuale colpa di testa suo. 
Se a te non interessa eventualmente il risvolto che può prendere con tuo marito. 
Allora puoi anche farlo. 
Comunque io credo che tu abbia già, deciso


----------



## spleen (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> nn lo so ... nn ho la palla magica ,.. so quello che provo ora vivendo la vita di adesso


Ho capito, non vuoi o non puoi dare un giudizio sul tuo matrimonio.
Ma il problema per me è lì e rimarrà lì finche non sarai costretta o vorrai affrontarlo.
Il ragazzotto è l'effetto non la causa
Per me.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> se la matematica nn è un'opinione..


scusa ma sono pignola, ti hanno abbonato tutti una decina d'anni


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> in che senso ?


Nel senso che il marito non ti fa bagnare ed è lì solo perché fa comodo. Ovvio che tutto lo spazio occupato da sesso&coccoline rimane libero per il primo che invece ti stimola.
Da qui la decisione ovvia di dare una ripassata al giovane puledro. Decisione che, per inciso, approvo.
Ma se anche non te lo fossi scopato, il marito rimane comunque escluso da quella parte della tua vita. Tagliato fuori.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

Beh, ho capito che non mi vuoi rispondere alla domanda su cosa faresti se scoprissi tuo marito
In procinto di cedere con la ventenne..ma la mia non e’ una domanda moral-giudicante. 
Il tuo non rispondere indica che non e’ un tema per te importante nella priorita’ dei tuoi dubbi. E questo la dice lunga sulla tua infoiaggine. 
Ti posso dire pero’ che chi si e’ trovato a scoprire o ad essere scoperto ha passato periodi cupi. È inevitabile.
Qui non stai dicendo: “caspita mi sono innamorata di un collega, come faccio…” ma ..” un ragazzo di 25 anni mi fa sangue”.
Io non mi soffermo sulla differenza d’eta’ perche’ e’ ora di piantarla col fatto che sia ok  per un uomo ma non per una donna. Ci sono quarantenni da sballo che i 30 enni se li schifano loro…  ma che ti piaccia solo perche ti fa sangue…e’ riduttivo per come sei messa. 
A me han sempre fatto sangue ragazzi piu’ vicini ai primati che agli esseri umani..ma passato il sangue era “ussignur!!! Ma chi era quello lì !?!?”
Capisci cosa intendo? Val la pena? Perche’ poi l’ormone da sangue scema eh..presto presto


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Sai che a volte mi ritrovo a pensare anche questo... magari rimanendo soli .. e provandoci nn sarebbe poi cosi come immagino... che poi detto tra di noi nonostante quello che si possa pensare io non sono per nulla una grande amatrice a letto... ma lui mi risveglia davvero i sensi... pero poi tra il pensiero ed i fatti... anzi a dirla tutta un altra paura è quella di non piacere , con i difetti fisici e il resto


Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte. 
Ti do solo alcuni consigli. 
Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire. 
Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat. 
Non usare alcun social comune. 
Non cambiare abitudini. 
Neanche l'abbigliamento. 
Non stare troppo sullo smartphone. 
Al limite, metti in vendita su Subito o altro qualcosa, in maniera da avere una scusa per il numero di telefono in agenda. 
La scusa cliente del lavoro regge meno, anche perché io sono strato tradito proprio con un cliente. 
Non farti prendere dalla foga, ovvero dall'entusiasmo, non metterti a scrivere con lui compulsivamente, non tornare a casa con l'aria trasognata o peggio con i capelli bagnati dalla doccia. 
Vai dove devi essere e togli la posizione dallo Smartphone quando stai con lui. 
Mi riferisco a quella che appare su location history di Google. 
Non inventarti scuse poco plausibili. Se non hai mai visto un'amica in due anni non puoi vederla due volte nell'ultimo mese. 
Tratta bene a casa il coniuge.


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> ma no .. non sono cosi stupida... ho scritto per cercare di capire se altri hanno mai vissuto le mie sensazioni... ma sembra che qui siano in pochi ad aver avuto tale dilemma


No. Non credo siano pochi.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


Che sbatti


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sbatti


Eh,  ma sai che  noi,  se loro si fossero sbattuti... Non saremmo qua?
Alla fine non conta il tradire, ma il non farlo sapere.
Almeno quello si pretende,  un po' di fatica in più.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh,  ma sai che a noi... Ci avrebbe graziato?
> Alla fine non conta il tradire, ma il non farlo sapere.
> Almeno quello,  un po' di fatica in più.


Sei gia’ che io sono contenta di esserci passata. E’ stato per me come passare dai 200 metri all’iron man…sai che fisico ti ritrovi dopo ? come si dice, non tutto il male vien per nuocere. 
Tu, comunque, te ne saresti accorto lo stesso…questione di tempo. o pensi davvero che sia stato il caso e la superficialita’ di tua moglie a farla scoprire?


----------



## Angie17 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


Danny che decalogo!


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ah...all'inizio non capivo, poi credo che tu ti riferisca al mio posto su circonferenza, raggio, diameteo e Pgreco.
> 
> Perché?
> 
> ...


No, mi riferisco proprio al tuo modo di affrontare, qui sul forum almeno, il discorso sesso in generale.
Col cazzo al centro.

E mi riferisco a tutte le menate e le paranoie irrisolte che ti porti dietro, anche rispetto a tua moglie. Perlomeno che scrivi.
E, a quanto scrivi, che non le dichiari apertamente.

Non mi piacciono gli schiavi del (proprio) cazzo. Semplicemente.
E il fatto che tu non capisca quello che ti sto dicendo e confonda cazzo con misure del cazzo ne è la riprova.

Che poi usi una parola come porcellina rivolto a me 

Immagino tu usi diminutivi anche in real life?
Mi annoiano i diminutivi. E mi annoiano le persone che hanno bisogno di diminuire l'intensità delle parole che usano.
Che significa non sapersi assumere la responsabilità di quello che si afferma in un appellativo.


Quindi, dubito di aver qualcosa in comune con tua moglie.
A lei piaci.


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> si si certo hai ragione ... intendevo dire che persone con un pò i cervello e non guidate da istinto e ormoni , cosi come me in momenti molto rari di razionalità, direbbero di desistere


Io ho desistito finché ho potuto, poi ho ceduto, perché lo volevo


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, mi riferisco proprio al tuo modo di affrontare, qui sul forum almeno, il discorso sesso in generale.
> Col cazzo al centro.
> 
> E mi riferisco a tutte le menate e le paranoie irrisolte che ti porti dietro, anche rispetto a tua moglie. Perlomeno che scrivi.
> ...


"Cazzo al centro e ..."
C'era un qualche anime giapponese che si chiamava cosí...beh, palla non cazzo.

Mah...in realtà qua sul forum scrivo di getto, non faccio nella vita reale discorsi del genere su dimensioni o tradimenti. Solo qua.

Posso sembrare uno che vuole fare il fico, ma non é cosí, infatti, in genere chi si interessa a me vuole far famiglia, non l'avventura e via.

Sui diminutivi é a lei che piace giocarci, quindi ho pensato che piacesse anche a te. Ma sono dettagli. Su altro siete certamente simili. Su altro ancora non saprei.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> forse sei l'unico... tra l'altro ieri ho espresso le mie perplessità al ragazzo e oggi nn si è fatto sentire ...magari deciderà lui per me.. stanco di aspettare


Che noia sti giovani. Ti suggerirei di trovarti un amante sposato. Almeno siete sulla stessa barca.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando vdi tacche sulla cintura.
> Personalmente non ho mai sentito donne vantarsi di quanti si sono scopate


Io si. In palestra una volta ascoltavo una prof di mate e una prof di italiano raccontarsi le loro avventure erotiche dei maschi chr accalappiavano su tinder. Non sapevano di avermi dietro.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che noia sti giovani. Ti suggerirei di trovarti un amante sposato. Almeno siete sulla stessa barca.


In effetti lo sto facendo tribolare …mi ha detto che si sente preso in giro ..figurati


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho desistito finché ho potuto, poi ho ceduto, perché lo volevo


Come è andata poi ?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> In effetti lo sto facendo tribolare …mi ha detto che si sente preso in giro ..figurati


Io non ho mai tradito, ma da quel che leggo anche qua, é meglio evitare single, specie giovani: non sai dove arrivano, ed é molto più probabile che lui ti creerà grattacapi (se non pensa di darti una semplice botta e via).

I potenziali uomini (sono un paio), con cui mia moglie ha ben apparecchiato il tradimento(che non so se si é poi concretizzato), sono entrambi sposati e con figli.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, ma da quel che leggo anche qua, é meglio evitare single, specie giovani: non sai dove arrivano, é molto più probabile che ti creerà grattacapi (se non pensa di darti una semplice botta e via)


Ma Genna...
Mi sono persa?
Cosa ti ha spinto ad arrivare qua?
Ti aveva tradito la tua consorte?non dirmi di tornare a leggere...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sbatti


Piuttosto non tradisco…mi è venuta ansia


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> "Cazzo al centro e ..."
> C'era un qualche anime giapponese che si chiamava cosí...beh, palla non cazzo.
> 
> Mah...in realtà qua sul forum scrivo di getto, non faccio nella vita reale discorsi del genere su dimensioni o tradimenti. Solo qua.
> ...



minchia....    

sei etta???


----------



## bull63 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


Quando rientra in casa blocca il ragazzo sul telefono e su wa. Non si sa mai, potrebbe inviarti un messaggio o addirittura chiamarti. Sbloccalo quando non sei con il coniuge.
Non incontrarlo in motel, eviti di lasciare documenti a terzi ma chiedigli di prenotare un appartamento  su Airbnb.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto non tradisco…mi è venuta ansia



Beh ma veramente i consigli di Danny sono anti sgamo...ma che fatica seguirli


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, ma da quel che leggo anche qua, é meglio evitare single, specie giovani: non sai dove arrivano, é molto più probabile che ti creerà grattacapi (se non pensa di darti una semplice botta e via).
> 
> I potenziali uomini (sono un paio) con cui forse mi ha tradito mia moglie(per certo il tradimento anche se non ci fosse stato era stato ben apparecchiato), sono entrambi sposati e con figli.


È impegnato e credo di essere abbastanza sicura che non mi creerebbe problemi non volontariamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, ma da quel che leggo anche qua, é meglio evitare single, specie giovani: non sai dove arrivano, ed é molto più probabile che lui ti creerà grattacapi (se non pensa di darti una semplice botta e via).
> 
> I potenziali uomini (sono un paio), con cui mia moglie ha ben apparecchiato il tradimento(che non so se si é poi concretizzato), sono entrambi sposati e con figli.


Prima non l avevi scritto


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma Genna...
> Mi sono persa?
> Cosa ti ha spinto ad arrivare qua?
> Ti aveva tradito la tua consorte?non dirmi di tornare a leggere...


E che ne so io ci sono altri qua che sanno meglio di me come sono andate le cose (sono ironico)

Si, sarei un possibile cornuto. Diciamo che se non lo sono, non sono la persona piú al sicuro al mondo


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prima non l avevi scritto


È vero, il dettaglio che fossero entrambi sposati e con figli non credo di averlo mai menzionato


----------



## bull63 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma veramente i consigli di Danny sono anti sgamo...ma che fatica seguirli


Meglio evitare incidenti, la scoperta del tradimento è un dramma famigliare che incide sulla vita del coniuge e dei figli.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> E che ne so io ci sono altri qua che sanno meglio di me come sono andate le cose (sono ironico)
> 
> Si, sarei un possibile cornuto. Diciamo che se non lo sono, non ero la persona piú al sicuro al mondo


Hai aggiunto una parte al tuo post precedente...


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai aggiunto una parte al tuo post precedente...


Sisi, vero, scrivo di getto, poi rileggo dopo che ho già inviato

Ps: ma lo sai che ora che ci penso, lei cerca sempre contatto con uomini sposati, ed anche quando ci si vede in piú persone, i single li lascia perdere.

Il "forse" ultimo amante , lei lo bloccò su uozzapp (cancellando tutto il mare di roba), appena mi accorsi di un esagerato smielare, specie da parte sua nei messaggi: di recente invece ha cancellato degli audio che erano rimasti su feisbuuuuc, dove lui, inviperito, e con fare tra il disperato ed il distaccato, si dichiarava vinto, e che cedeva  a lei che scappava.

Perchè in quegli audio lui era cosí sicuro che cedendo lei avrebbe ripreso a dialogare e lo avrebbe amato?  Disse mia moglie che lui non era innamorato di lei, ma che voleva arrivare a me per dei favori.

A me da l'idea che lei ci abbia provato con lui, ma lui l'ha tenuta "appesa", fin quando non ha capito che lo stesso non otteneva nulla, sparendo lei (visto che mi ero accorto di queste dinamiche)

Con l'altro (un caso precedente), aveva chat dove lui le scriveva che domani l'avrebbe sculacciata perché é birbante("va bene" rispondeva lei), e che ogni tanto aveva bisogno di "quella spinta" (virgolettato cosí da sto stronzo), che lei le dava.

Anche questa chat l'ha cancellata, ma non lo ha bloccato(era già tutto finito quando scoprii l'altro caso), e si legge che lui ormai gli dava del lei, DISTACCATISSIMO, inviperito, come un cane abbandonato per strada.

Cosa in comune con i messaggi audio dell'altro caso, causati  peró dal mio intervento.

Le chat (queste due) che lei ha cancellato totalmente (troppo tardi), sono quelle che lei stessa capiva essere molto compromettenti, e che potevano avere qua e la tracce dimenticate per sbaglio.

Ti ho fatto un bel riassunto.

Tu invece hai tradito, giusto?

Dal tuo punto di vista (so che nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo), come la vedi?

Ho le corna due volte? Una? Zero?

Lei avrà fatto cose con loro,  o li ha solo fatti rimanere a bocca asciutta? Le sculacciate perô le ha prese di sicuro. I tuoi amici ti sculacciano?

Io penso che se sparisci dalla vita di uno, e questo ti dice "va bene, hai vinto signora"(che sta per stronza) , è perchè è molto coglione lui a pensare per i complimenti ricevuti (sei bellissimo ecc...),  che ti aveva in pugno, oppure è  per una pomiciata che lui stesso ha fermato in precedenza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


Sono tornata a leggere perché mi sembravano norme di buon senso.
Ho riletto. Sono norme di buon senso.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di età.


spiegati allora


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> È impegnato e credo di essere abbastanza sicura che non mi creerebbe problemi non volontariamente


Impegnato non vuol dire sposato… 
Sei abbastanza sicura non ti creerebbe problemi è un po’ poco, non ne sei certa. Io ho sempre avuto la certezza che il mio ex non avrebbe fatto cazzate, perché aveva da perdere lui più di me. Tu non hai queste certezze. Al di là che è molto giovane, non parlo di differenza d’età ma proprio di livello generazionale. E poi non ho capito, non ho letto tutto, magari lo hai scritto e mi è sfuggito, vuoi solo una storia di sesso?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> spiegati allora


È questione, diciamo, di personalità.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questione, diciamo, di personalità.


e di educazione?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Impegnato non vuol dire sposato…
> Sei abbastanza sicura non ti creerebbe problemi è un po’ poco, non ne sei certa. Io ho sempre avuto la certezza che il mio ex non avrebbe fatto cazzate, perché aveva da perdere lui più di me. Tu non hai queste certezze. Al di là che è molto giovane, non parlo di differenza d’età ma proprio di livello generazionale. E poi non ho capito, non ho letto tutto, magari lo hai scritto e mi è sfuggito, vuoi solo una storia di sesso?


Beh ma già solo se convive...non dovrebbe essere così pirla da commettere leggerezze...
Poi bisogna vedere se anche lui riesce a gestire il tradimento...
Se è il primo generalmente l impatto emotivo è dirompente


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma già solo se convive...non dovrebbe essere così pirla da commettere leggerezze...
> Poi bisogna vedere se anche lui riesce a gestire il tradimento...
> Se è il primo generalmente l impatto emotivo è dirompente


Se convive è già diverso…
Confermo sull’impatto emotivo dirompente, per noi lo era stato, essendo stata la prima volta


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sei gia’ che io sono contenta di esserci passata. E’ stato per me come passare dai 200 metri all’iron man…sai che fisico ti ritrovi dopo ? come si dice, non tutto il male vien per nuocere.
> Tu, comunque, te ne saresti accorto lo stesso…questione di tempo. o pensi davvero che sia stato il caso e la superficialita’ di tua moglie a farla scoprire?


Io non faccio testo... 
Ma neanche tu.
Diciamo che tante persone tradiscono e non vengono colte in fallo. 
Un minimo di accortezza resta comunque necessaria.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e di educazione?


Anche.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho desistito finché ho potuto, poi ho ceduto, perché lo volevo


altra situazione la tua


----------



## danny (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto non tradisco…mi è venuta ansia


Vedi?


----------



## Ulisse (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


hai dimenticato:


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Se convive è già diverso…
> Confermo sull’impatto emotivo dirompente, per noi lo era stato, essendo stata la prima volta


adopero questa risposta per chiederti ma sono nati figli nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> adopero questa risposta per chiederti ma sono nati figli nel tuo matrimonio?


Certo tre figli


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Certo tre figli


scusa  mi sono confuso , non volevo saperlo da te ma da Nadia


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> scusa  mi sono confuso , non volevo saperlo da te ma da Nadia


Ha detto una figlia


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Impegnato non vuol dire sposato…
> Sei abbastanza sicura non ti creerebbe problemi è un po’ poco, non ne sei certa. Io ho sempre avuto la certezza che il mio ex non avrebbe fatto cazzate, perché aveva da perdere lui più di me. Tu non hai queste certezze. Al di là che è molto giovane, non parlo di differenza d’età ma proprio di livello generazionale. E poi non ho capito, non ho letto tutto, magari lo hai scritto e mi è sfuggito, vuoi solo una storia di sesso?


Sono presa soprattutto fisicamente e già è difficile pensare ad una sola volta non credo saprei reggere una cosa duratura


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha detto una figlia


Cosa cambia ? Io non voglio sfasciare la mia famiglia


----------



## Koala (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Come è andata poi ?


È andata, a tratti va ancora… ho letto qua e la qualche messaggio… hai sempre un motivo per saltare il fosso e 100 per non farlo, pensaci molto bene… una frase del tuo primo messaggio mi ha colpita, perché la fiamma con tuo marito sei sicura che non si possa più ravvivare?


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ma già solo se convive...non dovrebbe essere così pirla da commettere leggerezze...
> Poi bisogna vedere se anche lui riesce a gestire il tradimento...
> Se è il primo generalmente l impatto emotivo è dirompente


Non credo sia la sua prima volta e anche se giovane sembra sapere il fatto suo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Io non voglio sfasciare la mia famiglia


Chiedilo a Ologramma. Io ho risposto.
Comunque non lo vuole nessuno a parole


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Sono presa soprattutto fisicamente e già è difficile pensare ad una sola volta non credo saprei reggere una cosa duratura


E allora lascia stare, se è solo sesso non ha davvero senso secondo me correre dei rischi inutili, se già sai che non reggerai la situazione perché vuoi farlo? E lui cosa dice di questa situazione, cosa ne pensa?


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha detto una figlia


brune  sai che penso di queste situazioni  che si prospettano quasi tute verso i 40 anni ?
Che si sono sposati o sposate tutte  sapendo che il loro orologio biologico , scorreva troppo velocemente  , quindi si sono adattate aha quello che gli è capitato  , non metto in dubbio che erano innamorate ,ma  se il loro rapporto  non erra o non è soddisfacente ecco che alla prima occasione  si sentono ringalluzzite  per l'interesse che qualcuno ha per loro .
Se facciamo una ricerca di chi  ha tradito adducendo  tale giustificazioni  vedi che di ragazze  ce ne sono molte qui che hanno saltato il fosso .
Per i ragazzi  si può dire o asserire che anche per  loro vale  ma spesso è perchè non sono appagati in casa


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non credo sia la sua prima volta e anche se giovane *sembra sapere il fatto suo*.


Ti piace?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> brune  sai che penso di queste situazioni  che si prospettano quasi tute verso i 40 anni ?
> Che si sono sposati o sposate tutte  sapendo che il loro orologio biologico , scorreva troppo velocemente  , quindi si sono adattate aha quello che gli è capitato  , non metto in dubbio che erano innamorate ,ma  se il loro rapporto  non erra o non è soddisfacente ecco che alla prima occasione  si sentono ringalluzzite  per l'interesse che qualcuno ha per loro .
> Se facciamo una ricerca di chi  ha tradito adducendo  tale giustificazioni  vedi che di ragazze  ce ne sono molte qui che hanno saltato il fosso .
> Per i ragazzi  si può dire o asserire che anche per  loro vale  ma spesso è perchè non sono appagati in casa


I motivi sono simili.
Ho scritto in un altro thread.


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Io non voglio sfasciare la mia famiglia


tutti qui noi traditori e traditrici non volevamo sfasciare la famiglia , solo se scoperti  vedi che cosa è capitato ai loro matrimoni


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I motivi sono simili.
> Ho scritto in un altro thread.


tutte poco soddisfatte


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che testone che sei....
> 
> Non è sensato decontestualizzare prendendo pezzi da un discorso e portandoli in un altro discorso. O riprendi tutto il post e almeno quello precedente e quello successivo, in modo da riprendere il filo del discorso o due frasi buttate lì cos sono pressochè inutili.
> 
> ...


Ma come ? Prima dici che sono un rompiscatole (versione gentile) trattenuto, mi dai il là e adesso mi tratti così ? 

Certo che ho preso a pezzi, volevo restare nelle 12 pagine : per inciso non è che affoghi in un mare di parole i tuoi ragionamenti più sdrucciolevoli ?

Comunque si, parlavi dei tuoi fidanzati.

https://www.tradimento.net/threads/...e-colpa-del-destino.27804/page-8#post-2149040

Ti avevo chiesto perché li avessi tenuti all’oscuro, se non fossero in grado di scegliere.

Tu hai risposto che non lo erano, che mi sembra esattamente la definizione che hai dato poco fa di mostrizzazione “Significa iniziare a guardarlo osservando solo tutti gli aspetti che possono confermare lo scegliere di non parlargli,”.

“Io ho tradito consapevole del fatto che stavo facendo male a qualcuno. E accettando il fatto che avrei fatto male.
Sapevo di mentire per il mio interesse. E per i miei bisogni.” Mi sembra gia un passo avanti, nessun cavaliere stupido all’orizzonte.

No, purtoppo non ci conosciamo , ma non dispero.


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sbatti


Ma veramente


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito sai....
> 
> A me non piacciono gli uomini in fissa col cazzo.


Chi disprezza ..


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non credo sia la sua prima volta e anche se giovane sembra sapere il fatto suo


A 35 anni non è così giovane eh…


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Ma come ? Prima dici che sono un rompiscatole (versione gentile) trattenuto, mi dai il là e adesso mi tratti così ?
> 
> Certo che ho preso a pezzi, volevo restare nelle 12 pagine : per inciso non è che affoghi in un mare di parole i tuoi ragionamenti più sdrucciolevoli ?
> 
> ...


Che sei testone mi sembra parecchio verosimile. E' una offesa? 

Se mi quoti il 3d faccio prima a leggere ed è più semplice collocare un discorso. 

E no, non affogo in parole ragionamenti sdrucciolevoli, anche perchè per me non sono sdrucciolevoli.   

E no, non li ho mostrizzati per tradirli. Li avevo mostrizzati per starci insieme.  
Quando mi auto convincevo che erano in grado e poi sbattevo di faccia con il fatto che non lo fossero. 

Qualcuno mi disse che li sceglievo con una certa cognizione: la certezza che fossero inadatti per me. 

E guarda che dire che non sono in grado non significa denigrare loro. 

Significa solo dire che non erano adatti a me. 
Lo fossero stati, non li avrei lasciati. 

SE mi guardo indietro...io ritradirei tutti quelli che ho tradito. Non sono pentita. 
Come dicevo in quel 3d, era un mentire reciproco. Relazioni in cui ognuno tratteneva informazioni. 
Sono tipologie di relazioni che non vanno bene per me. 
E soprattutto tipologie di maschi che non vanno bene per me. 

Ma cosa vuoi sapere esattamente? 

Bene che non ci conosciamo in real life! Mi sarebbe spiaciuto essermi dimenticata anche di te


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Chi disprezza ..


a cavallo giovane....cavaliere vecchio

piove governo ladro! 

vai...tocca a te


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> a cavallo giovane....cavaliere vecchio
> 
> piove governo ladro!
> 
> vai...tocca a te


Ti ho quotato ma non avevo capito un piffero, pardon


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai aggiunto una parte al tuo post precedente...


Sisi, vero, scrivo di getto, poi rileggo dopo che ho già inviato

Ps: ma lo sai che ora che ci penso, lei cerca sempre contatto con uomini sposati, ed anche quando ci si vede in piú persone, i single li lascia perdere.

Il "forse" ultimo amante , lei lo bloccò su uozzapp (cancellando tutto il mare di roba), appena mi accorsi di un esagerato smielare, specie da parte sua nei messaggi: di recente invece ha cancellato degli audio che erano rimasti su feisbuuuuc, dove lui, inviperito, e con fare tra il disperato ed il distaccato, si dichiarava vinto, e che cedeva  a lei che scappava.

Perchè in quegli audio lui era cosí sicuro che cedendo lei avrebbe ripreso a dialogare e lo avrebbe amato?  Disse mia moglie che lui non era innamorato di lei, ma che voleva arrivare a me per dei favori.

A me da l'idea che lei ci abbia provato con lui, ma lui l'ha tenuta "appesa", fin quando non ha capito che lo stesso non otteneva nulla, sparendo lei (visto che mi ero accorto di queste dinamiche)

Con l'altro (un caso precedente), aveva chat dove lui le scriveva che domani l'avrebbe sculacciata perché é birbante("va bene" rispondeva lei), e che ogni tanto aveva bisogno di "quella spinta" (virgolettato cosí da sto stronzo), che lei le dava.

Anche questa chat l'ha cancellata, ma non lo ha bloccato(era già tutto finito quando scoprii l'altro caso), e si legge che lui ormai gli dava del lei, DISTACCATISSIMO, inviperito, come un cane abbandonato per strada.

Cosa in comune con i messaggi audio dell'altro caso, causati  peró dal mio intervento.

Le chat (queste due) che lei ha cancellato totalmente (troppo tardi), sono quelle che lei stessa capiva essere molto compromettenti, e che potevano avere qua e la tracce dimenticate per sbaglio.

Ti ho fatto un bel riassunto.

Tu invece hai tradito, giusto?

Dal tuo punto di vista (so che nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo), come la vedi?

Ho le corna due volte? Una? Zero?

Lei avrà fatto cose con loro,  o li ha solo fatti rimanere a bocca asciutta? Le sculacciate perô le ha prese di sicuro. I tuoi amici ti sculacciano?

Io penso che se sparisci dalla vita di uno, e questo ti dice "va bene, hai vinto signora"(che sta per stronza) , è perchè è molto coglione lui a pensare per i complimenti ricevuti (sei bellissimo ecc...),  che ti aveva in pugno, oppure è  per una pomiciata che lui stesso ha fermato in precedenza.


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che sei testone mi sembra parecchio verosimile. E' una offesa?
> 
> Se mi quoti il 3d faccio prima a leggere ed è più semplice collocare un discorso.
> 
> ...


No, non sono offeso, ci mancherebbe.

Per quanto riguarda il motivo della mostrizzazione, al tempo avevi espresso un idea diversa :

“Mento a te (generico) per preservarti dalle azioni che faccio per essere fedele a me e mi sento buona. “

Cioè ti tradisco e ti mento perché non sei in grado di capire.

Non paragonerei un partner che ti vede solo in superficie, quella che tu gli mostri peraltro, col tradire e mentire. La sua valutazione è palese ,il tradimento occulto,mi sembra un pensiero sdrucciolevole.

Vorrei sapere come concili la sensibilità che dimostri in alcune tua analisi sull’ altrui sofferenza, col fatto di aver provocato dolore ed esserne in qualche modo fiera.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> In effetti lo sto facendo tribolare …mi ha detto che si sente preso in giro ..figurati


Un calcio in kiulo, ben assestato e via andare.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A 35 anni non è così giovane eh…


Io avevo capito lui avesse 25 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Sisi, vero, scrivo di getto, poi rileggo dopo che ho già inviato
> 
> Ps: ma lo sai che ora che ci penso, lei cerca sempre contatto con uomini sposati, ed anche quando ci si vede in piú persone, i single li lascia perdere.
> 
> ...


Secondo me...
Non sei reale...
O hai bisogno di uno molto bravo...
Ma veramente...


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Secondo me...
> Non sei reale...
> O hai bisogno di uno molto bravo...
> Ma veramente...


Finchè non ti ricordavi che ero tradito, ti ero addirittura simpatico. Ora che ti ricordi che lo sono, devo addirittura andare dallo psicologo.

E tu avresti quasi 50 anni? Manco un 13 enne ragionerebbe come te.

Sai che ti dico? Quasi quasi faccio un post dove riassumo i vari disagi mentali che ho trovato in questo forum, tra i quali il tuo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


Mi sono trovata anche io nella tua stessa situazione...giusto quando avevo 40 anni...lavoravo  con questo ragazzo, mi avvicinò la prima volta chiedendomi quanti anni avessi per una scommessa con un altro collega..solita storiella, soliti complimenti, solito finto stupore quando dissi lui di avere 2 figlie... all'inizio era anche divertente , mi beccavo un sacco di complimenti che non ti nego mi facevano piacere  ma nel momento che parlavamo i nostri mondi apparivano distantissimi...e a me se un uomo non mi prende anche di testa può essere giovane e carino quanto vuole ma non mi accende...stai attenta...rischi veramente molto solo per sesso...anche se con tuo marito è quello che manca penso che nel breve periodo il non avere punti di contatto a livello intellettuale ti annoierà....se proprio devi rischiare fallo per qualcosa che ti dia più soddisfazione...


----------



## omicron (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io avevo capito lui avesse 25 anni


No no
Lei ha scritto che è sopra i 40, ma è più vicina ai 50 in realtà


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi sono trovata anche io nella tua stessa situazione...giusto quando avevo 40 anni...lavoravo  con questo ragazzo, mi avvicinò la prima volta chiedendomi quanti anni avessi per una scommessa con un altro collega..solita storiella, soliti complimenti, solito finto stupore quando dissi lui di avere 2 figlie... all'inizio era anche divertente , mi beccavo un sacco di complimenti che non ti nego mi facevano piacere  ma nel momento che parlavamo i nostri mondi apparivano distantissimi...e a me se un uomo non mi prende anche di testa può essere giovane e carino quanto vuole ma non mi accende...stai attenta...rischi veramente molto solo per sesso...anche se con tuo marito è quello che manca penso che nel breve periodo il non avere punti di contatto a livello intellettuale ti annoierà....se proprio devi rischiare fallo per qualcosa che ti dia più soddisfazione...


È praticamente un colpo di fulmine, come succede spesso ai giovani, ma anche ai meno giovani (seppur non certo anziani).


----------



## CIRCE74 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> È praticamente un colpo di fulmine, come succede spesso ai giovani, ma anche ai meno giovani (seppur non certo anziani).


Nel mio caso lui si era proprio fissato con me....si era preso una bella cantonata...sono contenta di non avergli dato importanza...mi sono comportata così anche perché vista l'età mi sentivo responsabile anche per lui...


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Lei ha scritto che è sopra i 40, ma è più vicina ai 50 in realtà


Io vicino ai 50 lui ai 30


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un calcio in kiulo, ben assestato e via andare.


A lui o a me


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ci siamo lasciati dopo un anno di tira e molla.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> eh io non ti so rispondere.. ma credo sia una questione di chimica..


Ecco... la chimica..


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Hai tante domande e bisogno di risposte.
> Ti do solo alcuni consigli.
> Usa tutte le precauzioni indispensabili per non farti scoprire.
> Non usare WhatsApp, se lo hai fatto cancella la chat.
> ...


Che stress   deve essere una cosa leggerà o una strategia contro iil nemico


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

Lisergica


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Io vicino ai 50 lui ai 30


2° me, visto che non sei navigata come certi qua dicono di essere, è meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Lisergica


Io ?


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> A lui o a me


Lui.


----------



## Nadia2222 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lui.


Eh mi venisse facile ..invece sto qui a pensarlo


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere come concili la sensibilità che dimostri in alcune tua analisi sull’ altrui sofferenza, col fatto di aver provocato dolore ed esserne in qualche modo fiera.


Ed eccoti spiegato il motivo di fondo per cui non erano in grado e per cui 9 su 10 finivano nella storia del cavaliere dalla dorata armatura che salva la principessa dal drago. E amore e per sempre e dudududadada...

Non erano in grado di vedere né il drago né la principessa...ovviamente il cavaliere serviva alla loro narrazione di se stessi. Io avevo altro di cui occuparmi, ma quando vuoi fare il cavaliere sei costretto...o uccidi il drago o ascolti la principessa....

Al resto ti rispondo quando non ho sonno...


----------



## Varlam (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Io ?


Non ti formalizzare


----------



## Skorpio (7 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una utente qui parlava di caduta dello guardo amorevole.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ed eccoti spiegato il motivo di fondo per cui non erano in grado e per cui 9 su 10 finivano nella storia del cavaliere dalla dorata armatura che salva la principessa dal drago. E amore e per sempre e dudududadada...
> 
> Non erano in grado di vedere né il drago né la principessa...ovviamente il cavaliere serviva alla loro narrazione di se stessi. Io avevo altro di cui occuparmi, ma quando vuoi fare il cavaliere sei costretto...o uccidi il drago o ascolti la principessa....
> 
> *Al resto ti rispondo quando non ho sonno*...


È una minaccia?


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai dimenticato:
> View attachment 10599


Come oggetto erotico non sono granché, ma sicuramente quando emergono togliendo le mutande possono risultare anche simpatici.
Non li consiglierei,  però.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Io non voglio sfasciare la mia famiglia


Statisticamente sono rari i tradimenti scoperti. 
Un po' perché i coniugi sono abitudinari e distratti, un po' perché non hanno esperienza di tradimenti. 
L'ipotesi di sfasciare una famiglia se entrambi gli amanti usano un minimo di precauzioni è quindi da trattare col giusto peso. 
È un rischio, non una certezza. 
E il rischio è sempre oggetto di valutazione. 
Anche la scelta del partner va valutata. 
Un elefante nella cristalleria lo escluderei a priori.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

MA se il matrimonio è così piatto e insoddisfacente, perché solo uno dei due tradisce?


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che stress   deve essere una cosa leggerà o una strategia contro iil nemico


Un'amante che rispondesse così a giuste richieste di riservatezza e attenzione io la depennerei subito,  perché sono sicuro che sarà prima o poi  foriera di casini.
'Dev' essere una cosa leggera'.
È l'approccio migliore per fare veramente casino, a meno di non essersi sposati un tonto/a.
Quando si scopre un tradimento, e io sono stato sia da una parte che dall'altra, ovvero ho scoperto e dono stato scoperto, COL CAZZO ( maiuscolo per dare un po' di enfasi, che qui ci vuole) che resta una cosa leggera.
All'autrice del thread poco importa sapere cosa pensiamo del tradimento.
A me interessa solo che non si faccia male.
Se riduci i rischi ti diverti e basta.
Ti sembra poco?
A me sembra ragionevole.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> MA se il matrimonio è così piatto e insoddisfacente, perché solo uno dei due tradisce?


Per primo. 
Aggiungi per primo. 
E avrai la risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Per primo.
> Aggiungi per primo.
> E avrai la risposta.


Dopo la scoperta è un’altra storia.
Ma il tradito rimane sconvolto proprio perché non gli passava per la testa di tradire. 
Se, anche senza compierlo, il tradimento fosse stato nelle sue fantasie, di certo non sarebbe sorpreso, penserebbe solo di essere stato anticipato.


----------



## danny (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta è un’altra storia.
> Ma il tradito rimane sconvolto proprio perché non gli passava per la testa di tradire.
> Se, anche senza compierlo, il tradimento fosse stato nelle sue fantasie, di certo non sarebbe sorpreso, penserebbe solo di essere stato anticipato.


Ti dirò... 
Dipende. 
Io ho desiderato altre donne anche negli anni del matrimonio. 
Non so se si possano considerare fantasie, ma sicuramente ero attratto da loro. 
Ma una fantasia non è un tradimento reale. 
Neppure un desiderio.
Non ha conseguenze, non comporta implicazioni,  non cambia la vita.


----------



## Varlam (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ed eccoti spiegato il motivo di fondo per cui non erano in grado e per cui 9 su 10 finivano nella storia del cavaliere dalla dorata armatura che salva la principessa dal drago. E amore e per sempre e dudududadada...
> 
> Non erano in grado di vedere né il drago né la principessa...ovviamente il cavaliere serviva alla loro narrazione di se stessi. Io avevo altro di cui occuparmi, ma quando vuoi fare il cavaliere sei costretto...o uccidi il drago o ascolti la principessa....
> 
> Al resto ti rispondo quando non ho sonno...


Acc !
Mi hai mostrizzato e non siamo stati neanche fidanzati.
Vuoto per pieno , mi sembra la teoria del marchese del Grillo.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> A lui o a me


Più facile il contrario.
O lui voleva solo farsi un giro con la milf che lo attizza. E allora ti avrebbe già ringraziato e salutato. 
O, più probabilmente, è convinto di provare davvero qualcosa per te. E prenderà la solita badilata sui denti


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> MA se il matrimonio è così piatto e insoddisfacente, perché solo uno dei due tradisce?


bella domanda


----------



## void (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia ? Io non voglio sfasciare la mia famiglia


A meno che tu non intenda con famiglia il luogo fisico dove dormi, mangi e fai crescere i figli, con i presupposti che hai scritto in merito al tuo matrimonio, la tua famiglia è già sfasciata. Pertanto, da quel punto di vista non corri rischi.
Non lo prendere per un giudizio, solo una constatazione, fatta da chi ci è già passato.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2022)

Forse perché all'altro il matrimonio va bene così com'è. Vuole altre cose e le ha


----------



## Varlam (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una minaccia?


si, mi beccherò almeno 5 pagine.


----------



## oriente70 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Come siamo da rom


danny ha detto:


> Un'amante che rispondesse così a giuste richieste di riservatezza e attenzione io la depennerei subito,  perché sono sicuro che sarà prima o poi  foriera di casini.
> 'Dev' essere una cosa leggera'.
> È l'approccio migliore per fare veramente casino, a meno di non essersi sposati un tonto/a.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento, e io sono stato sia da una parte che dall'altra, ovvero ho scoperto e dono stato scoperto, COL CAZZO ( maiuscolo per dare un po' di enfasi, che qui ci vuole) che resta una cosa leggera.
> ...


Se lavora con lei ed è solo una questione di sesso basta accordarsi il giorno prima per la pausa pranzo del giorno dopo  per esempio...
Non servono a nulla messaggini e telefonate al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro ...più tranquillo di così.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Acc !
> Mi hai mostrizzato e non siamo stati neanche fidanzati.
> Vuoto per pieno , mi sembra la teoria del marchese del Grillo.


Cosa significa che ti ho mostrizzato? 

Sto iniziando ad avere li dubbio che qui il marchese del grillo...tu no?



Brunetta ha detto:


> È una minaccia?




Ed in effetti funziona!! 

Devi leggere per più di dieci righe e addirittura comprendere.....aargh....nemmeno le botte 



Varlam ha detto:


> No, non sono offeso, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il motivo della mostrizzazione, al tempo avevi espresso un idea diversa :
> 
> ...



"Mento a te (generico) per preservarti dalle azioni che faccio per essere fedele a me e mi sento buona. Poi sotto sotto è evidente che la menzogna della scopata è nulla rispetto alla menzogna ben più grande: ossia che quella che sto provando a darti non esiste. E sto provando a dartela non per il tuo piacere ma per le mie paure. "

Questo è completo. Ed è quello che ho scritto.




Ti ho già scritto che l'estrapolazione e la decontestualizzazione di pezzetti, manipolando i contenuti mi sta sul cazzo.
Prima in effetti non avevo scritto "mi sta sul cazzo".

Vediamo se scrivendo "mi sta sul cazzo" te lo rende più chiaro. (e vediamo se come i tuoi colleghi non inizi a rognare su oggetto e soggetto...)
Non mi piace la manipolazione dei contenuti attraverso l'estrapolazione e la ricollocazione, oltre che l'interpretazione libera.

Nell'altro 3d ti avevo detto di continuare pure fin tanto che saresti stato interessante e fin tanto che i tuoi spunti fossero stati interessanti per imparare. Io. Cose nuove.

La manipolazione dei contenuti che stai tentando invece non la gradisco per niente. Come modalità comunicativa intendo.
Va bene per i politicanti. Soprattutto non è cosa nuova, è una modalità trita e ritrita che conosco e mi annoia.

SE sei interessato ad un confronto confrontati portando il *tuo* pensiero.

Quello che stai facendo non è confrontarti, è provare a punzecchiare per sollecitare una reazione.
E in ogni caso per non scambiare niente. Tu non metti i tuoi pensieri, tu usi i pensieri altri, riscrivendoli buttandoci dentro qualche tua parola e bon.
Manipolando e mettendo in tastiera una composizione a tuo piacere. Col minimo dello sbattimento.
ED è infantile. E noioso.

@ParmaLetale, questo è un giudizio, infantile intendo. Noioso invece è un fatto, soggettivo.  



Così è chiaro?  



Skorpio ha detto:


>





un crollo....

e tutto...come al solito...colpa del cazzo!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dirò...
> Dipende.
> Io ho desiderato altre donne anche negli anni del matrimonio.
> Non so se si possano considerare fantasie, ma sicuramente ero attratto da loro.
> ...


Tra il desiderare e il fare ci sono di mezzo anni luce.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

@Nadia2222 temo che tu commetta un errore di valutazione comune.
Il bel giovanotto (comunque un venticinquenne non è un trentacinquenne) tu lo vedi “preso” e insistente e gran parte del suo fascino deriva da questo.
Ho già scritto altrove che siamo sensibili al fascino di chi corrisponde ai nostri bisogni e fantasie, un bel ragazzo (poi i gusti sono vari, io ho visto perdere la testa per ragazzi a mio gusto inguardabili, oltre che inascoltabili) che ti fa sentire come vuoi sentirti è quasi irresistibile.
Ma gran parte del fascino risiede nel fatto che TU ti senti quella che lo fa comportare così.
Forse tu non hai avuto l’esperienza (o non hai saputo farne tesoro) della discoteca dove i ragazzi guardavano le ragazze presenti e si avvicinavano dicendo “Balli?” “NO” e passavano a un’altra.
Il “tuo” bel ragazzo probabilmente ha fatto e fa lo stesso con le altre donne che ha occasione di incrociare e che vede sensibili al suo fascino, quelle che ricambiano gli sguardi “assassini”.
Non è che la incarnazione delle tue fantasie.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Nadia2222 temo che tu commetta un errore di valutazione comune.
> Il bel giovanotto (comunque un venticinquenne non è un trentacinquenne) tu lo vedi “preso” e insistente e gran parte del suo fascino deriva da questo.
> Ho già scritto altrove che siamo sensibili al fascino di corrisponde ai nostri bisogni e fantasie è un bel ragazzo (poi i gusti sono vari, io ho visto perdere la testa per ragazzi a mio gusto inguardabili, oltre che inascoltabili) che ti fa sentire come vuoi sentirti è quasi irresistibile.
> Ma gran parte del fascino risiede nel fatto che TU ti senti quella che lo fa comportare così.
> ...


Ma io sono consapevole di questo ..anzi ne sono sicura ..se mai dovesse succedere qualcosa sarebbe solo perché lo voglio io e lo faccio per me ..


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Più facile il contrario.
> O lui voleva solo farsi un giro con la milf che lo attizza. E allora ti avrebbe già ringraziato e salutato.
> O, più probabilmente, è convinto di provare davvero qualcosa per te. E prenderà la solita badilata sui denti


Sicuramente la prima poi che non molli ancora e aspetti la mia decisione non so bene a cosa possa essere dovuto ..magari anche semplicemente ad una sfida con se stesso ..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Ma io sono consapevole di questo ..anzi ne sono sicura ..se mai dovesse succedere qualcosa sarebbe solo perché lo voglio io e lo faccio per me ..


Cioè stai dicendo che sei consapevole che per lui sei una come tante, che se gli dici di no si rivolge altrove e tu per scopare con uno così metti a rischio il tuo matrimonio e vuoi dare questo modello di donna a una figlia adolescente? Davvero?


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che sei consapevole che per lui sei una come tante, che se gli dici di no si rivolge altrove e tu per scopare con uno così metti a rischio il tuo matrimonio e vuoi dare questo modello di donna a una figlia adolescente? Davvero?


Non ho detto questo e non sono una come tante ..lui ne avrebbe di donne anche mature che gli direbbero di sì ..ma a suo dire è’ attratto da me .. ma sono consapevole anche che non si strapperà i capelli al mio rifiuto e non è quello che voglio ..
I modelli di donna poi sono da valutare …io fidati do ottimi esempi ..e se non fossi con dei valori solidi non sarei qui ad avere dubbi ma con il giovincello a spassarmela ..io capisco che siete provate dai tradimenti subiti e che non è facile comprendere cosa si può provare …io dopo questa credo per il futuro di non fare la moralista senza mettersi nei panni altrui .. ps nn sto dando della moralista a nessuno naturalmente ..


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo e non sono una come tante ..lui ne avrebbe di donne anche mature che gli direbbero di sì ..ma a suo dire è’ attratto da me .. ma sono consapevole anche che non si strapperà i capelli al mio rifiuto e non è quello che voglio ..
> I modelli di donna poi sono da valutare …io fidati do ottimi esempi ..e se non fossi con dei valori solidi non sarei qui ad avere dubbi ma con il giovincello a spassarmela ..io capisco che siete provate dai tradimenti subiti e che non è facile comprendere cosa si può provare …io dopo questa credo per il futuro di non fare la moralista senza mettersi nei panni altrui .. ps nn sto dando della moralista a nessuno naturalmente ..


Ma esattamente qui, da questo forum cosa cazzo vuoi? A chi ti dice di aprire le gambe dici no. A chi ti dice di tenerle chiuse idem. E alora? Sei un’altra Etta? Se hai già deciso cosa ne parli a fare.

Tanto quando non c’è ti manca, mica è un segreto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo e non sono una come tante ..lui ne avrebbe di donne anche mature che gli direbbero di sì ..ma a suo dire è’ attratto da me .. ma sono consapevole anche che non si strapperà i capelli al mio rifiuto e non è quello che voglio ..
> I modelli di donna poi sono da valutare …io fidati do ottimi esempi ..e se non fossi con dei valori solidi non sarei qui ad avere dubbi ma con il giovincello a spassarmela ..io capisco che siete provate dai tradimenti subiti e che non è facile comprendere cosa si può provare …io dopo questa credo per il futuro di non fare la moralista senza mettersi nei panni altrui .. ps nn sto dando della moralista a nessuno naturalmente ..


Stai negando ciò che due post fa hai ammesso.
Sai cosa me ne frega se fai cazzate?! Ma sei venuta qui per farti dire che non è la fine del mondo farsi un amante, pensavi di vedere smontare le tue fragili difese per vivere la vita.
Non raccontarti fesserie.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma esattamente qui, da questo forum cosa cazzo vuoi? A chi ti dice di aprire le gambe dici no. A chi ti dice di tenerle chiuse idem. E alora? Sei un’altra Etta? Se hai già deciso cosa ne parli a fare.
> 
> Tanto quando non c’è ti manca, mica è un segreto.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


>


Giusto?


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai negando ciò che due post fa hai ammesso.
> Sai cosa me ne frega se fai cazzate?! Ma sei venuta qui per farti dire che non è la fine del mondo farsi un amante, pensavi di vedere smontare le tue fragili difese per vivere la vita.
> Non raccontarti fesserie.


Può essere …più che altro pensavo di trovare persone che avessero vissuto il mio stesso disagio ..ma mi ero sbagliata a sto punto ..o probabilmente chi si fa l’amante e’ il mostro cattivo che non ha giustamente la voglia di esporsi al pubblico patibolo .



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Giusto?


Giusto cosa ?? Sono in crisi volevo solo un confronto non certo la soluzione ai miei dubbi



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Giusto?


Giusto cosa che mi manca ?? Non c’è stato nulla non può mancarmi nulla ..
Più che altro era il tuo modo bruto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Può essere …più che altro pensavo di trovare persone che avessero vissuto il mio stesso disagio ..ma mi ero sbagliata a sto punto ..o probabilmente chi si fa l’amante e’ il mostro cattivo che non ha giustamente la voglia di esporsi al pubblico patibolo .



Magari chi ti scrive ha provato e capito.
Rispondere “siete brutti e incattiviti” è più facile che riflettere.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari chi ti scrive ha provato e capito.
> Rispondere “siete brutti e incattiviti” è più facile che riflettere.


No io non voglio accusare .. ci mancherebbe ..ma capire cosa è giusto fare posso saperlo solo io ..prendendo le conseguenze delle mie decisioni nell’uno e nell’altro caso ..


----------



## Tachidoz (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Ma io sono consapevole di questo ..anzi ne sono sicura ..se mai dovesse succedere qualcosa sarebbe solo perché lo voglio io e lo faccio per me ..


Ciao!
Se dici che il tuo matrimonio non è "riattizzabile" non sarà certo la tua fedeltà coniugale a conferirgli la dignità di chiamarsi ancora matrimonio.
Se siete ad un punto morto, dovreste parlarne anziché condannarvi ad un reciproco ergastolo emotivo-sessuale, fare le vostre valutazioni e prendere le opportune decisioni. 
Non è giusto o sbagliato farsi il giovincello (non sei una milf troia per lui, non ascoltare le comari, sei solo una milf ed è una cosa bella) è sbagliato vivere nel limbo, nel coma mentale indotto non vivendo più emozioni e sessualità.
Sana e definisci il rapporto con tuo marito o fallo diventare ex marito o separati in casa se non avete i soldini o coppia aperta se ciò che ti manca è solo l'aspetto sessuale, trovate un accordo, boh.

Le tue pulsioni di adesso possono essere pure una conseguenza di ciò che comunque non stai più vivendo, non so da quando. 
Ps
Ok che il giovane corre più veloce ma l'uomo maturo conosce la strada, valuta entrambe le opportunità


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Giusto cosa ?? Sono in crisi volevo solo un confronto non certo la soluzione ai miei dubbi


Conforto?


----------



## void (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Può essere …più che altro pensavo di trovare persone che avessero vissuto il mio stesso disagio ..ma mi ero sbagliata a sto punto ..o probabilmente chi si fa l’amante e’ il mostro cattivo che non ha giustamente la voglia di esporsi al pubblico patibolo .


Un matrimonio alle spalle per alcuni versi simile al tuo, due anni di tira e molla, caffe, pranzi in mensa con una collega, poi un giorno ho strozzato i sensi di colpa e quel continuo senso di vuoto che sentivo nello stomaco e ho saltato il fosso. E' stato bello? Bellissimo, una emozione incredibile. Lo è stato la prima volta, la seconda e anche la ventottesima. Poi un giorno capisci che non riesci più a farne a meno, che non è più solo sesso che si è creato ben altro, e ti ritrovi davanti al bivio, quello che pensavi di aver aggirato.
Torni a casa la sera e ti senti un estraneo, niente più ti appartiene e ti coinvolge, le ferie , i we, sei li ma non ci sei...
Con venti anni di differenza possono esserci altri epiloghi, ma comunque vada a finire sappi che a certe emozioni non si riesce più rinunciare e niente sarà mai come prima. Non ti illudere che ti sarà possibile tenere la tua relazione separata da tutto il resto, è una pia illusione. 
Ne vale la pena? Per quanto mi riguarda, si, se sei disponibile a pagarne il prezzo che, credimi, sarà salato.
Buona strada


----------



## Angie17 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Può essere …più che altro pensavo di trovare persone che avessero vissuto il mio stesso disagio ..ma mi ero sbagliata a sto punto ..o probabilmente chi si fa l’amante e’ il mostro cattivo che non ha giustamente la voglia di esporsi al pubblico patibolo .


Ma scusa eh. .. ma alla fine a te che ti frega di essere considerata "il mostro cattivo " da una platea di sconosciuti di un forum? Non penso che pesi nella tua decisione, o no? Tanto la parte peggiore la fai a tuo marito , e non è un giudizio il mio ma la constatazione di ciò che ti rimane in mano, e ci dovrai convivere ti piaccia o no.. altrimenti esiste la separazione. Questo è quello di cui devi essere cosciente , dopo aver letto tutti i consigli, alla fine della fiera.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No io non voglio accusare .. ci mancherebbe ..ma capire cosa è giusto fare posso saperlo solo io ..prendendo le conseguenze delle mie decisioni nell’uno e nell’altro caso ..


No.
Tradire non è giusto.
Puoi decidere che in determinate circostanze è utile a te.
Per me non lo è nelle tue circostanze.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

void ha detto:


> Un matrimonio alle spalle per alcuni versi simile al tuo, due anni di tira e molla, caffe, pranzi in mensa con una collega, poi un giorno ho strozzato i sensi di colpa e quel continuo senso di vuoto che sentivo nello stomaco e ho saltato il fosso. E' stato bello? Bellissimo, una emozione incredibile. Lo è stato la prima volta, la seconda e anche la ventottesima. Poi un giorno capisci che non riesci più a farne a meno, che non è più solo sesso che si è creato ben altro, e ti ritrovi davanti al bivio, quello che pensavi di aver aggirato.
> Torni a casa la sera e ti senti un estraneo, niente più ti appartiene e ti coinvolge, le ferie , i we, sei li ma non ci sei...
> Con venti anni di differenza possono esserci altri epiloghi, ma comunque vada a finire sappi che a certe emozioni non si riesce più rinunciare e niente sarà mai come prima. Non ti illudere che ti sarà possibile tenere la tua relazione separata da tutto il resto, è una pia illusione.
> Ne vale la pena? Per quanto mi riguarda, si, se sei disponibile a pagarne il prezzo che, credimi, sarà salato.
> Buona strada


Hai divorziato?


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> No io non voglio accusare .. ci mancherebbe ..ma capire cosa è giusto fare posso saperlo solo io ..prendendo le conseguenze delle mie decisioni nell’uno e nell’altro caso ..


la giustizia è un problema di Dio, a te serve capire quale opzione garantisce meno casini collaterali


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la giustizia è un problema di Dio, a te serve capire quale opzione garantisce meno casini collaterali


Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


Allora invece del gatto prendi l’amante?


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


qualcuno in casa è allergico al pelo di gatto?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


Ma sei consapevole delle cose che scrivi?
Tu vuoi avere un amante e sentirti brava.
Per me è la versione femminile dei Edo.
Del resto Edo è sparito perché non sapeva più come cavarsela (il lieto fine è banale) adesso arriva un altro personaggio.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


A me stai iniziando a fare l'effetto di una bambina capricciosa...


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora invece del gatto prendi l’amante?


Sai che se dico per scherzo una cosa del genere a mio marito lui mi dice si meglio L ‘amante


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno in casa è allergico al pelo di gatto?


Non vogliono animali o almeno lui nn vuole


----------



## Varlam (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa significa che ti ho mostrizzato?
> 
> Sto iniziando ad avere li dubbio che qui il marchese del grillo...tu no?
> 
> ...


Mi sembrava che quelle due righe fossero il centro, ma il pensiero è il tuo e chiudiamo qui questo giochino.

Ti chiedo per favore di evitare di prevedere frasi che non ti ho mai detto ed usarle come scusa per inserirmi il categorie che disprezzi.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me stai iniziando a fare l'effetto di una bambina capricciosa...


Mi dispiace ..anche se poi può essere eh che mi sto comportando come un’adolescente in crisi ormonale


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non vogliono animali o almeno lui nn vuole


appartamento o casa con giardino?


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> appartamento o casa con giardino?


Giardino ma nn vuole cmq


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ..anche se poi può essere eh che mi sto comportando come un’adolescente in crisi ormonale


Più o meno il comportamento è quello....cerca di rinsavire, riporta il cervello alla tua età effettiva e poi decidi cosa vuoi fare... così stai perdendo solo tempo...


----------



## oriente70 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..


tirare su una famiglia non è una passeggiata  e le rinunce non le fai solo te .  Quindi non fare la vittima ..
Ti va di trombartelo fallo   e senza scuse.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che quelle due righe fossero il centro, ma il pensiero è il tuo e chiudiamo qui questo giochino.
> 
> Ti chiedo per favore di evitare di prevedere frasi che non ti ho mai detto ed usarle come scusa per inserirmi il categorie che disprezzi.


Ti è sembrato male.
Se quelle due righe fossero state il centro avrei scritto quelle due righe.

Se ne ho scritte di più separandole inoltre dal resto dello scritto, era perchè quelle che ho scritto TUTTE servivano per esplicitare quel pensiero.

Fammi un esempio di quello che dovrei evitare, ossia quotami dove l'ho fatto, e farò in modo che non ricapiti.
Io non uso frasi estrapolate o interpretazioni o sintesi generalmente.

Proprio perchè *so che farlo implica il distorcere il pensiero dell'altro a proprio uso.*
E farlo non è utile a nessuno. Nè a chi lo fa nè a chi lo subisce.

Ma potrebbe accadermi, quindi mostrami dove l'ho fatto, lo memorizzo e mi miglioro.


----------



## Varlam (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti è sembrato male.
> Se quelle due righe fossero state il centro avrei scritto quelle due righe.
> 
> Se ne ho scritte di più separandole inoltre dal resto dello scritto, era perchè quelle che ho scritto TUTTE servivano per esplicitare quel pensiero.
> ...


" Vediamo se scrivendo "mi sta sul cazzo" te lo rende più chiaro. (e vediamo se *come i tuoi colleghi* non inizi a *rognare *su *oggetto *e *soggetto*...)  "


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Può essere …più che altro pensavo di trovare persone che avessero vissuto il mio stesso disagio ..ma mi ero sbagliata a sto punto ..o probabilmente chi si fa l’amante e’ il mostro cattivo che non ha giustamente la voglia di esporsi al pubblico patibolo .


Tradire di per se è sbagliato è su questo non ci piove. 
Per tradire ne devi essere convinta, devi esserne veramente presa non lo fai perché lo fanno tutti. 
Il disagio credo ti riferisci all'età è quello è soggettivo, a me troppo giovani non piacciono. 
Alla fine o smetti di vederlo, anche perché non vedo il senso di darsi continuamente appuntamento o ci stai.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> " Vediamo se scrivendo "mi sta sul cazzo" te lo rende più chiaro. (e vediamo se *come i tuoi colleghi* non inizi a *rognare *su *oggetto *e *soggetto*...)  "


Aaahhh...ti stavo provocando un pochetto.

Hai lo stesso stile provocatorio di @Gennaro73.

Ma se non gradisci le provocazioni, non è un gran problema non fartene.

Son gentile quando mi ci metto.
E quando non si tenta di prendere il MIO pensiero e usarlo senza il mio permesso.  

Grazie per l'esemplificazione.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> appartamento o casa con giardino?


Ora non ti fissare sul gatto


----------



## Varlam (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aaahhh...ti stavo provocando un pochetto.
> 
> Hai lo stesso stile provocatorio di @Gennaro73.
> 
> ...


Prego.
Fai gli stessi ragionamenti di Etta.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Prego.
> Fai gli stessi ragionamenti di Etta.


  



....non mi hai fatto niente, faccia di serpente....non mi hai fatto male, faccia di maiale!! gnegnegnegne!! (è anche canticchiato?) 
se ci metti pure porcellina apposto!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Sai che se dico per scherzo una cosa del genere a mio marito lui mi dice si meglio L ‘amante


Per scherzo lo avrei dett anch’io.
Quali sono le altre rinunce di una vita?
Ti avviso però che lei (ma pure lui) mi è sembrata una deficiente. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storia_di_un_matrimonio


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora non ti fissare sul gatto


di qualcosa si dovrà pur parlare.   Lo sa pure Nadia stessa che si comporta ed esprime come una sedicenne alla prima scopata.   per questo le ho scritto di dare un'occhio a che si metta il preservativo.   tu di che altro parleresti?


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ora non ti fissare sul gatto


A volte è come un gatto attaccato ai maroni.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tradire di per se è sbagliato è su questo non ci piove.
> Per tradire ne devi essere convinta, devi esserne veramente presa non lo fai perché lo fanno tutti.
> Il disagio credo ti riferisci all'età è quello è soggettivo, a me troppo giovani non piacciono.
> Alla fine o smetti di vederlo, anche perché non vedo il senso di darsi continuamente appuntamento o ci stai.


Il disagio mio e’ quello interiore tra istinto e ragione


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A volte è come un gatto attaccato ai maroni.


insinui?


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> di qualcosa si dovrà pur parlare.   Lo sa pure Nadia stessa che si comporta ed esprime come una sedicenne alla prima scopata.   per questo le ho scritto di dare un'occhio a che si metta il preservativo.   tu di che altro parleresti?


Ah io ho smesso di rispondere


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Il disagio mio e’ quello interiore tra istinto e ragione


Io non ci credo.
Sei @Edo69Edo ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Il disagio mio e’ quello interiore tra istinto e ragione


Ma quello non te lo può risolvere nessuno, prevarrà quello che vorrai tu.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci credo.
> Sei @Edo69Edo ?


IP e zona non coincidono


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per scherzo lo avrei dett anch’io.
> Quali sono le altre rinunce di una vita?
> Ti avviso però che lei (ma pure lui) mi è sembrata una deficiente. https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storia_di_un_matrimonio


Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ci credo.
> Sei @Edo69Edo ?


Ma chi è


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> IP e zona non coincidono


Sì è trasferito.


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> insinui?


Io non insinuo. Affermo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Ma chi è


Tuo marito


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> di qualcosa si dovrà pur parlare.   Lo sa pure Nadia stessa che si comporta ed esprime come una sedicenne alla prima scopata.   per questo le ho scritto di dare un'occhio a che si metta il preservativo.   tu di che altro parleresti?


Eh ragazzi prendetemi pure in giro ma avete ragione sono un po’ come una sedicenne alla prima sc..di certo non una donna navigata


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


Credo che sia quello che abbiamo fatto un po’ tutte eh… lo faccio anche io ma non li vedo come sacrifici, se per te sono un peso fatti due domande


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non insinuo. Affermo.


m'era parso insinuassi


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Eh ragazzi prendetemi pure in giro ma avete ragione sono un po’ come una sedicenne alla prima sc..di certo non una donna navigata


Dai qui siamo stati in tanti ha regredire o sentirsi adolescenti


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Eh ragazzi prendetemi pure in giro ma avete ragione sono un po’ come una sedicenne alla prima sc..di certo non una donna navigata


sarà mica il caso di chiedersi come mai sta sensazione?   perchè se hai rotto il guscio della zona comfort, rientrare è impossibile


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


@perplesso puoi controllare meglio IP e zona? Grazie


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tuo marito


Così si chiuderebbe il cerchio


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @perplesso puoi controllare meglio IP e zona? Grazie


aridaje.  le zone non coincidono.   poi se il pool di scrittori ha arruolato uno da una zona nuova, mica lo becchi così


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Però le informazioni non tornano
Edo ha detto che lui e la moglie sono separati
Lei ha detto che suo marito la ama e che lavora


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


Quindi non vuoi che questo ragazzo sia un'altra rinuncia. 
Quindi non vuoi essere considerata una cattiva madre e moglie.
L'assoluzione qui non può dartela nessuno, mi spiace. Fai quel cazzo che ti pare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> aridaje.  le zone non coincidono.   poi se il pool di scrittori ha arruolato uno da una zona nuova, mica lo becchi così


No stai facendo bene il tuo lavoro


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

se vuoi pagarmi un sistema più professionale per l'identificazione degli IP, volentieri.   prometto che non ti butto più in Arno


----------



## Angie17 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


Ma questo è un 41 bis non un matrimonio!  
Ma per il gatto è dovuto a qualche allergia?  Perché nell'ottanta per cento dei casi si risolve prendendo un gatto che abbia più di tre anni.


----------



## Nadia2222 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Non vi seguo ..
Immagino vi stiate prendendo gioco di me
Vi ringrazio cmq di tutto
Auguro a tutti voi di essere felici


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però le informazioni non tornano
> Edo ha detto che lui e la moglie sono separati
> Lei ha detto che suo marito la ama e che lavora


Scherzavo.
@Nadia2222 usa argomenti per apparire Lupa de Lupis tanto buonina.
È già tanto che pensa all’amante e non al veleno per topi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi pagarmi un sistema più professionale per l'identificazione degli IP, volentieri.   prometto che non ti butto più in Arno


Non c'ho una lira


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non vi seguo ..
> Immagino vi stiate prendendo gioco di me
> Vi ringrazio cmq di tutto
> Auguro a tutti voi di essere felici


Tranquilla sono tutti un po cosi, buttano in vacca in un secondo.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non vi seguo ..
> Immagino vi stiate prendendo gioco di me
> Vi ringrazio cmq di tutto
> Auguro a tutti voi di essere felici


Nadia se leggi gira un ottimismo che levati ,non te la prendere ci sono quelli che ti criticano prendi solo chi sa cosa stai passando


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non c'ho una lira


allora sii creativa coi pagamenti, sennò qui non si possono sostenere altre spese


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Nadia se leggi gira un ottimismo che levati ,non te la prendere ci sono quelli che ti criticano *prendi solo chi sa cosa stai passando*.


A parte che non tutti raccontano ogni vicenda.
Il fatto che si possa parlare di ciò che si ha provato escluderebbe tutti gli insegnanti senza figli, gli oncologi che non hanno avuto il cancro e i ....becchini vivi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora sii creativa coi pagamenti, sennò qui non si possono sostenere altre spese


Stai alludendo a qualcosa di scabroso?


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non tutti raccontano ogni vicenda.
> Il fatto che si possa parlare di ciò che si ha provato escluderebbe tutti gli insegnanti senza figli, gli oncologi che non hanno avuto il cancro e i ....becchini vivi.


Ma non è il sito sul tradimento?
Mo mettiamoci pure i malanni e abbiamo il peggio del peggio ,almeno nel tradire qualche cosa che si avvicina al godimento lo si prova o no?


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


Se tutte quelle "cose" che sono scelte le hai fatte legata ad un "principio del giusto, del dovere" e non per il tuo piacere, per te stessa e in fedeltà a te stessa fino in fondo, è ovvio che adesso ti sembrino un macigno. Non potrebbe essere diversamente.

Invece che interrogarti sull'amante, che è un distrattore, se davvero sei interessata come scrivi al conflitto fra istinto e ragione, interrogati piuttosto su quali sono i principi del giusto e dello sbagliato e su da dove vengono.
Se rispondono a te o a qualcun altro (condizionamenti, educazione, esperienze, paure).

Se non ci hai mai riflettuto e non ci sei mai stata in conflitto molto semplicemente prima il tuo "io" era in equilibrio fra quelli che potremmo chiamare superego ed es.
SE adesso c'è conflitto quello che è in discussione è il tuo Io, la tua identità fondamentalmente, e le sue relazioni con super ego ed es.

Continuare a voler ragionare sull'amante è solo un modo per ignorare un conflitto che è tutto dentro di te.

Poi, tutto dipende se a te interessa davvero affrontare quel conflitto oppure no.

SE lo vuoi affrontare, la direzione non è fuori. (amante, palestra, amiche cazzo a cavallo) la direzione è dentro.

Se hai alle spalle esperienze pesanti, a maggior ragione.

Poi...la vita è la tua.
si vive anche navigando nel conflitto.

La scelta è se vivere bene oppure vivere male raccontandosi di vivere bene.

E' tutto qui.

EDIT: l'amante potrebbe diventare mille mila cose...un tappo per il tuo vaso di pandora oscillante, un detonatore, un calmante, un eccitante per il loisir....ma è relativo. Poi, con te stessa, ci resti comunque tu. E non si scappa da se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ma non è il sito sul tradimento?
> Mo mettiamoci pure i malanni e abbiamo il peggio del peggio ,almeno nel tradire qualche cosa che si avvicina al godimento lo si prova o no?


La questione era il diritto di parola su cose su cui si suppone qualcuno non abbia titolo di parlare.
I malanni prima o poi capitano a tutti. Non sono superstiziosa e ritengo sciocco esserlo.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Stai alludendo a qualcosa di scabroso?


maliziosa.   va bene anche offrirsi per le pulizie settimanali per un congruo lasso di tempo


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione era il diritto di parola su cose su cui si suppone qualcuno non abbia titolo di parlare.
> I malanni prima o poi capitano a tutti. Non sono superstiziosa e ritengo sciocco esserlo.


Lo so volevo ironizzare ,ora ti conosco bene e so come sei ,risoluta nelle risposte ,non sempre però fai anche osservazioni giuste che i traditori o quelli che si apprestano ha diventarli non apprezzano ,.
Diamo tempo al tempo per capire le tue risposte ,un abbraccio così ti calmo un po'?


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

@Nadia2222 parliamoci seriamente
Se vuoi buttarti danny ti ha dato delle regole da seguire per non farti beccare
Se invece preferisci evitare di fare casino lascia perdere
Scelta tua
Però il consiglio di ipazia di ragionare un po’ su quello che davvero ti sta mettendo in crisi, io lo seguirei


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> maliziosa.   va bene anche offrirsi per le pulizie settimanali per un congruo lasso di tempo


Pensavo che le chiedessi di cucinare


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

non mi fido delle pisane ai fornelli, guarda che fine ha fatto Ugolino


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Lo so volevo ironizzare ,ora ti conosco bene e so come sei ,risoluta nelle risposte ,non sempre però fai anche osservazioni giuste che i traditori o quelli che si apprestano ha diventarli non apprezzano ,.
> Diamo tempo al tempo per capire le tue risposte ,un abbraccio così ti calmo un po'?


Io spero che capiscano. Poi se non capiscono peggio per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Nadia2222 parliamoci seriamente
> Se vuoi buttarti danny ti ha dato delle regole da seguire per non farti beccare
> Se invece preferisci evitare di fare casino lascia perdere
> Scelta tua
> Però il consiglio di ipazia di ragionare un po’ su quello che davvero ti sta mettendo in crisi, io lo seguirei


Ma lei vuole sentirsi dire che scopare con il giovinotto è un suo diritto.


----------



## Tachidoz (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Il disagio mio e’ quello interiore tra istinto e ragione


Tra Apollo e Dioniso vince sempre Dioniso... 
Quando lasci vincere Apollo dopo si va in terapia...


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Tra Apollo e Dioniso vince sempre Dioniso...
> Quando lasci vincere Apollo dopo si va in terapia...


sei sicuro di aver capito il pensiero del Federico Guglielmo?


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Tra Apollo e Dioniso vince sempre Dioniso...
> Quando lasci vincere Apollo dopo si va in terapia...


E porca puttana però. 

Epperò....quando vanno insieme e sono alleati....è una roba fighissima!!!!


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> maliziosa.   va bene anche offrirsi per le pulizie settimanali per un congruo lasso di tempo


Preferivo la richiesta scabrosa


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei vuole sentirsi dire che scopare con il giovinotto è un suo diritto.


E lo sarebbe anche...ma se ha bisogno che qualcun altro le dica che è un suo diritto...smette di esser un diritto.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei vuole sentirsi dire che scopare con il giovinotto è un suo diritto.


Non è in diritto ma è un anche un po' diritto godersi il sesso con un il marito o moglie


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi fido delle pisane ai fornelli, guarda che fine ha fatto Ugolino


Se ti cucino io la fine di Ugolino la pagheresti oro


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E lo sarebbe anche...ma se ha bisogno che qualcun altro le dica che è un suo diritto...smette di esser un diritto.


Certo che è un suo diritto disporre del proprio corpo.
Ma lei vuole gli applausi per i sacrifici fatti.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

appunto


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi fido delle pisane ai fornelli, guarda che fine ha fatto Ugolino


Ma infatti @CIRCE74 mi pare non sappia cucinare


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti @CIRCE74 mi pare non sappia cucinare


Non sa cucinare è già un complimento


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei vuole sentirsi dire che scopare con il giovinotto è un suo diritto.


Ma anche se qualcuno glielo dicesse
Le gambe le deve aprire lei
È lei che deve decidere cosa fare
Poi io a uno più giovane che fa prima lo stalker poi l’offeso  non gliela darei  neanche se fosse l’ultimo uomo al mondo, ma quello è un altro discorso



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è un suo diritto disporre del proprio corpo.
> Ma lei vuole gli applausi per i sacrifici fatti.


Allora li voglio anche io, che la gravidanza mi ha sconvolto il fisico


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi fido delle pisane ai fornelli, guarda che fine ha fatto Ugolino


Uh.... Dai che allora fai da cavia a me per una delle mie ricette!


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è un suo diritto disporre del proprio corpo.
> Ma lei vuole gli applausi per i sacrifici fatti.


A me non sembra che voglia gli applausi...a me sembra che quei sacrifici, che ha fatto per qualcun altro adesso siano un peso.
E che dentro, da qualche parte, lei sappia, senta, che quel sacrificarsi le ha tolto invece che dato.

dirselo aprirebbe un vaso di pandora profondissimo.

E ci sta la paura.

Ribaltare il tavolo a quel livello, non è semplicemente far saltare per aria un matrimonio.
E' metter in discussione i principi che regolano il suo vivere interiore in rapporto al mondo.
E molto probabilmente riscrivere anche l'immagine e le immagini di lei.

E il fatto che debba passare per il pagamento dei sacrifici per spostarsi verso un suo diritto, ossia l'utilizzo del suo corpo, mi sembra un passo quasi obbligato nelle condizioni che descrive. E con echi da brivido, per una donna in particolare.

Il punto che tentavo di sottolineare dicendo che se le serve il permesso non è più un diritto è che se il sacrificio (che significherebbe render sacro e non, invece, salvarsi) è prestazione dietro pagamento dilazionato, l'immagine che lei scrive di se stessa in se stessa è denigratoria.
E fa male soltanto a lei.
Ingabbiandola ancora di più.

Poi...G. mi ripete spesso che a certe profondità non è che la gente non ci voglia andare, semplicemente non lo sa.

Sto guardando una miniserie su una setta religiosa poligama.
Ed è incredibile...e assolutamente evidente. Razionalmente sapevano di avere una alternativa. Ma il prezzo dell'alternativa era la rinuncia alla promessa della salvezza eterna...e la salvezza eterna è la fede che sostiene una vita. Una gabbia spaventosa. Altro che horror.

SE lo dice il profeta, il profeta lo sa.

A volte ci si rapporta con se stessi come il profeta che sa e basta. E se non capisci....lascia perdere.
E allora si cercano le scorciatoie che sembrano il male minore.


----------



## Tachidoz (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei sicuro di aver capito il pensiero del Federico Guglielmo?


Ehm, non ancora e sicuramente non prima di aver capito di quale Guglielmo Federico si stia parlando....mi cogli in fallo... 



ipazia ha detto:


> E porca puttana però.
> 
> Epperò....quando vanno insieme e sono alleati....è una roba fighissima!!!!


Assolutamente si, il conflitto li sminuisce entrambi, come in un team di lavoro. 
Parole sante le tue... Anzi, parole divine visto i soggetti in questione...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma anche se qualcuno glielo dicesse
> Le gambe le deve aprire lei
> È lei che deve decidere cosa fare
> Poi io a uno più giovane che fa prima lo stalker poi l’offeso  non gliela darei  neanche se fosse l’ultimo uomo al mondo, ma quello è un altro discorso
> ...


Il modo di porsi di tanti uomini è già tanto che non mi ha fatto diventare lesbica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non sembra che voglia gli applausi...a me sembra che quei sacrifici, che ha fatto per qualcun altro adesso siano un peso.
> E che dentro, da qualche parte, lei sappia, senta, che quel sacrificarsi le ha tolto invece che dato.
> 
> dirselo aprirebbe un vaso di pandora profondissimo.
> ...


A parte che concordo con G (e mia figlia).
I sacrifici che ha fatto probabilmente sono quelli che hai fatto tu, ad esempio rientrando per dare da mangiare, per i gatti.
Ogni scelta comporta anche delle fatiche, almeno qualcuna. Vedere solo quelle per assolversi dì qualcosa che si considera sbagliato è ...sbagliato.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il modo di porsi di tanti uomini è già tanto che non mi ha fatto diventare lesbica.


c’è una bella cernita da fare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c’è una bella cernita da fare


E pensano che sia utile andare in palestra,


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensano che sia utile andare in palestra,


Fare movimento fa sempre bene


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei vuole sentirsi dire che scopare con il giovinotto è un suo diritto.


È un diritto essere felici, soddisfatti e fieri di sé
Se lei è felice, soddisfatta e fiera di sé solo cedendo al baldo giovane, che faccia pure


----------



## Tachidoz (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il modo di porsi di tanti uomini è già tanto che non mi ha fatto diventare lesbica.


Una trans potrebbe essere un giusto compromesso...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Una trans potrebbe essere un giusto compromesso...


Non credo.


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Una trans potrebbe essere un giusto compromesso...


Alla donna trans di solito piacciono gli uomini


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni scelta comporta anche delle fatiche, almeno qualcuna. Vedere solo quelle per assolversi dì qualcosa che si considera sbagliato è ...sbagliato.


Più che sbagliato mi sembra un percorso. O almeno lo può essere. Quello che ha delineato ipazia per intenderci


----------



## mistral (8 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me l’unica cosa di cui devi tener conto,è la tua capacità o meno di gestire gli eventuali sensi di colpa .
Per come ti ho letta un’idea ce l’avrei .
Secondo me la vivresti malissimo .
Se poi fossi scoperta,ti sbricioleresti .
Non mi sembra che tu sia sufficientemente cazzuta per reggere con decisione le conseguenze intime o pubbliche di un tradimento che “sfascerebbe” la famiglia .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Più che sbagliato mi sembra un percorso. O almeno lo può essere. Quello che ha delineato ipazia per intenderci


Ma il percorso bisogna averlo chiaro. A me sembra una che vuole andare in montagna con le infradito.


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Ehm, non ancora e sicuramente non prima di aver capito di quale Guglielmo Federico si stia parlando....mi cogli in fallo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prima devo trovare le parole esatte per insultarti, poi ti spiego chi è


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È un diritto essere felici, soddisfatti e fieri di sé
> Se lei è felice, soddisfatta e fiera di sé solo cedendo al baldo giovane, che faccia pure


il diritto alla felicità non esiste.  è la sua ricerca, che non è esattamente la stessa cosa.  anche perchè la felicità non è uguale per tutti


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> c’è una bella cernita da fare


che pensi  non la facciamo anche noi la cernita quando si trattava di scegliere chi approcciare?
Na squadrata da capo a piedi e se non era di gusto neanche iniziavamo , poi conoscendo il vissuto un po così di quelle note ,neanche ci pensavamo e se ci si provava era solo per quello.
Ma che te credi che c'avevamo scritto giocondo sulla fronte?


----------



## Tachidoz (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima devo trovare le parole esatte per insultarti, poi ti spiego chi è


Più sarà lunga l'attesa e maggiore sarà la mia riconoscenza per il tempo che mi hai dedicato.


----------



## spleen (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non sembra che voglia gli applausi...a me sembra che quei sacrifici, che ha fatto per qualcun altro adesso siano un peso.
> E che dentro, da qualche parte, lei sappia, senta, che quel sacrificarsi le ha tolto invece che dato.
> 
> dirselo aprirebbe un vaso di pandora profondissimo.
> ...


Ho tentato inutilmente di richiamarla verso le responsabilità verso se stessa e mi sono trovato davanti un muro di gomma.
Sembra quasi che il tradimento sia una logica conseguenza come di uno spettacolo teatrale, dove prima si accettano e si sentono pesantemente le responsabilità verso la famiglia e dopo si arriva alla scoperta che possono essere conservate semplicemente creandosi un mondo parallelo, un luna park che servirebbe unicamente per accettare lo status quo, rinforzandolo senza metterlo e senza mettersi in discussione.
Non sto dicendo che farlo sia facile eh, ma questo a me sembra sia...


----------



## omicron (8 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il diritto alla felicità non esiste.  è la sua ricerca, che non è esattamente la stessa cosa.  anche perchè la felicità non è uguale per tutti


Non fare il fiscale su 




ologramma ha detto:


> che pensi  non la facciamo anche noi la cernita quando si trattava di scegliere chi approcciare?
> Na squadrata da capo a piedi e se non era di gusto neanche iniziavamo , poi conoscendo il vissuto un po così di quelle note ,neanche ci pensavamo e se ci si provava era solo per quello.
> Ma che te credi che c'avevamo scritto giocondo sulla fronte?


Si


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aaahhh...ti stavo provocando un pochetto.
> 
> *Hai lo stesso stile provocatorio di @Gennaro73.*
> 
> ...


Io al massimo mi difendo, non provoco...e  poi non eri stata proprio gentile con me, nonostante non avessi derubato e deformato una tua proprietá intellettuale.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io al massimo mi difendo, non provoco...e  poi non eri stata proprio gentile con me, nonostante non avessi derubato e deformato una tua proprietá intellettuale.


Gennaro, pensaci tu con l’autrice del post.


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non vi seguo ..
> Immagino vi stiate prendendo gioco di me
> Vi ringrazio cmq di tutto
> Auguro a tutti voi di essere felici


ciao ho letto parzialmente la tua storia, ti posso - io marito tradito - dire com'è andata per noi.

L'ho scoperta io, ed è vero, è molto più facile di quanto non si pensi e la cosa ha distrutto me e la nostra famiglia per molto, molto tempo, per anni.

Anche mia moglie aveva bisogno di qualcosa di nuovo, diverso, che le ridesse le palpitazioni o, come direbbe qualcuno, anche qui, un manico.
Col senno di poi, proprio a suo dire, non ne è valsa minimamente la pena. Potesse tornare indietro, dice, ne parlerebbe apertamente con me per capire cosa non andava tra noi, e cercare di risolvere, da persone che si vogliono bene o che devono verificare se davvero se ne vogliono.
Per il poco che ho capito io, tradire NON è una soluzione.


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Non vi seguo ..
> Immagino vi stiate prendendo gioco di me
> Vi ringrazio cmq di tutto
> Auguro a tutti voi di essere felici


Purtroppo alcuni utenti qua hanno l'animo delicato come un gatto attaccato ai coglioni, e l'umiltà del Kaiser Guglielmo.

Alcuni però ti han preso seriamente come me, Pazzesco e qualcun'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Ottobre 2022)

Credo pero’ che in questa vicenda non si stia considerando quello che l’utente ha piu’ volte ribadito: il fortissimo desiderio.
Quello c’e’ e credo abbia poco a che vedere con  tutte le osservazioni fatte o eventuali monete di scambio per sacrifici fatti veri o presunti.
È attratta come mai prima..e non se ne capacita.
A livello mentale e fisico è sconvolgente e potente. 
Hai voglia a spiegarle le cose…


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che non tutti raccontano ogni vicenda.
> Il fatto che si possa parlare di ciò che si ha provato escluderebbe tutti gli insegnanti senza figli, gli oncologi che non hanno avuto il cancro e i ....becchini vivi.


Hai messo in paragone cose non paragonabili tra loro, come certi strani personaggi paragonano gli pneumatici ad uso stradale con farmaci ad uso umano.

Ci bombardano con bestialità illogiche, difendiamoci Zio bono!


Ps: una curiosità, quel bel volto del tuo profilo, sei tu da più giovane?



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo pero’ che in questa vicenda non si stia considerando quello che l’utente ha piu’ volte ribadito: il fortissimo desiderio.
> Quello c’e’ e credo abbia poco a che vedere con  tutte le osservazioni fatte o eventuali monete di scambio per sacrifici fatti veri o presunti.
> È attratta come mai prima..e non se ne capacita.
> A livello mentale e fisico è sconvolgente e potente.
> Hai voglia a spiegarle le cose…


Si, ma il giovine non é unico, é solo capitato al momento giusto.

Semmai, se giá gli fa le tattiche psicologiche adesso, non oso immaginare cosa farà se vanno avanti.  A me, a parti inverse già spaventano le ragazze più giovani, quando le vedo troppo a questa maniera



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gennaro, pensaci tu con l’autrice del post.


Se é bbona ok


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Hai messo in paragone cose non paragonabili tra loro, come certi strani personaggi paragonano gli pneumatici ad uso stradale con farmaci ad uso umano.
> 
> Ci bombardano con bestialità illogiche, difendiamoci Zio bono!
> 
> ...


Non si vede che è un disegno? 
Il principio che nelle vicende umane si mescolano conoscenze teoriche, conoscenze mediate, esperienze personali ed esperienze di altri e il tutto filtrato dalla capacità di valutare più elementi contemporaneamente.
Un soldato non è un generale.
Aver vissuto una esperienza non è necessario per occuparsi di chi la vive. L’esempio dell’oncologo vale come quello della psichiatra.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo pero’ che in questa vicenda non si stia considerando quello che l’utente ha piu’ volte ribadito: il fortissimo desiderio.
> Quello c’e’ e credo abbia poco a che vedere con  tutte le osservazioni fatte o eventuali monete di scambio per sacrifici fatti veri o presunti.
> È attratta come mai prima..e non se ne capacita.
> A livello mentale e fisico è sconvolgente e potente.
> Hai voglia a spiegarle le cose…


Lo consideriamo.
Ma anch’io in gravidanza avevo un fortissimo desiderio di bigné. Non li ho mangiati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo consideriamo.
> Ma anch’io in gravidanza avevo un fortissimo desiderio di bigné. Non li ho mangiati.


Brava, io mangiavo tutto quello di cui avevo voglia


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo consideriamo.
> Ma anch’io in gravidanza avevo un fortissimo desiderio di bigné. Non li ho mangiati.


Si ma magari ti si diceva “non mangiarli che diventi un baule e ti viene il diabete gestazionale”, non che probabilmente il tuo desiderio era dovuto al fatto che da piccola te li avevano negati. 
Se le chiedi se abbia o meno pensato alle conseguenze sul matrimonio o su suo marito non risponde, non le interessa. È un desiderio diverso rispetto ai tuoi bignè ’ .


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo consideriamo.
> Ma anch’io in gravidanza avevo un fortissimo desiderio di bigné. Non li ho mangiati.


Si, ma a te piace il babbà, no?

Ps: Tornando a questioni serie: si, ma è un disegno che riproduce un volto immaginario?

Ps2: Avere un tumore non significa saper curarlo.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo pero’ che in questa vicenda non si stia considerando quello che l’utente ha piu’ volte ribadito: il fortissimo desiderio.
> Quello c’e’ e credo abbia poco a che vedere con  tutte le osservazioni fatte o eventuali monete di scambio per sacrifici fatti veri o presunti.
> È attratta come mai prima..e non se ne capacita.
> A livello mentale e fisico è sconvolgente e potente.
> Hai voglia a spiegarle le cose…


Esatto! Difatti le ho detto da subito di lanciarsi in questa avventura!


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo pero’ che in questa vicenda non si stia considerando quello che l’utente ha piu’ volte ribadito: il fortissimo desiderio.
> Quello c’e’ e credo abbia poco a che vedere con  tutte le osservazioni fatte o eventuali monete di scambio per sacrifici fatti veri o presunti.
> È attratta come mai prima..e non se ne capacita.
> A livello mentale e fisico è sconvolgente e potente.
> Hai voglia a spiegarle le cose…


Ma la fonte del problema qual è? 
Il desiderio e l'attrazione in sè? Non credo.
Nei 20 anni nei quali non ha tradito il marito era un cesso inguardabile e nessuno l'avvicinava? 

Il problema è la relazione con il marito? conviene che parta da lì.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, ma a te piace il babbà, no?
> 
> Ps: Tornando a questioni serie: si, ma è un disegno che riproduce un volto immaginario?
> 
> Ps2: Avere un tumore non significa saper curarlo.


È un disegno di una donna bruna trovato in rete. Mi piaceva la posa riflessiva. Io non ho quel bel naso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si ma magari ti si diceva “non mangiarli che diventi un baule e ti viene il diabete gestazionale”, non che probabilmente il tuo desiderio era dovuto al fatto che da piccola te li avevano negati.
> Se le chiedi se abbia o meno pensato alle conseguenze sul matrimonio o su suo marito non risponde, non le interessa. È un desiderio diverso rispetto ai tuoi bignè ’ .


Io ho sempre mangiato liberamente da bambina, pure troppo.
L’esempio del bigné era per dire che si possono avere desideri, ma poi si sceglie.
Prevalentemente chi sceglie di tradire lo fa con discrezione. Ma le conseguenze sono per se stessi, come i bigné.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se lavora con lei ed è solo una questione di sesso basta accordarsi il giorno prima per la pausa pranzo del giorno dopo  per esempio...
> Non servono a nulla messaggini e telefonate al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro ...più tranquillo di così.


Esattamente, in questo caso sì.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Si decisamente ..però è davvero un duello tra quello che vorrei veramente e i doveri e il rispetto di una promessa ..
> Sono in una vita fatta di continue e estenuanti rinunce ..in nome della famiglia ..
> Neanche un gatto posso prendere perché non va bene ad altri..





Nadia2222 ha detto:


> Dovrò vederlo ?di rinunce ne ho fatte un po’ ..dal lavoro ..al posto in cui vivere a stare sola per anni perché lui fuori a lavorare ..anche se può non sembrare sono una buona mamma e moglie ..quindi no al parrucchiere o alla palestra perché il tempo è dedicato alla casa e alla famiglia ..mai un uscita con amiche ..il gatto ..cose che fanno tutte forse ..ma che ne so ora sembrano un macigno


Come tutti.
Che è 'sta lagna?
Un modo per convincerti che è giusto scoparti un altro come rimedio per le tue frustrazioni?
Ma scopatelo per il piacere di farlo. E basta.


----------



## valentina.65 (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come tutti.
> Che è 'sta lagna?
> Un modo per convincerti che è giusto scoparti un altro come rimedio per le tue frustrazioni?
> Ma scopatelo per il piacere di farlo. E basta.


Bravo Danny, non si può sentire...ipocrita al massimo altro che brava moglie ..


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Ottobre 2022)

Spero per lui non vadano oltre. Devessere troppo una lagna sta qua. Vade retro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come tutti.
> Che è 'sta lagna?
> Un modo per convincerti che è giusto scoparti un altro come rimedio per le tue frustrazioni?
> Ma scopatelo per il piacere di farlo. E basta.


A me la lagna fa venire voglia di mettere la mano alla pistola.
Ma è sempre una gara al maggior sofferente.


----------



## Gennaro73 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un disegno di una donna bruna trovato in rete. Mi piaceva la posa riflessiva. Io non ho quel bel naso.


Assomiglia a tua figlia?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Assomiglia a tua figlia?


No. Mia figlia è più bella.


----------



## Actorus (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


quindi sei indecisa ma curiosa , vorrei sapere se oltre a tuo marito hai avuto esperienze con altri uomini, certe curiosità possono essere pericolose  se scoperte possono far naufragare il tuo  matrimonio, sei consapevole del prezzo?,  poi inutile piangere  dicendo che è stata solo una sbandata un errore una leggerezza  che non si ripeterà più.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> quindi sei indecisa ma curiosa , vorrei sapere se oltre a tuo marito hai avuto esperienze con altri uomini, certe curiosità possono essere pericolose  se scoperte possono far naufragare il tuo  matrimonio, sei consapevole del prezzo?,  poi inutile piangere  dicendo che è stata solo una sbandata un errore una leggerezza  che non si ripeterà più.


Mia moglie mi ha detto un periodo, quando smise di essere gelosa se ero fuori per lavoro:

"se qualcuno che ti piace ti corteggia, e cedi, tu perdi la testa e mi lasci,  mentre io, se anche cedo, non perdo poi la testa"

Anche mia moglie la pensa come te.

Certo, è anche vero che cosí parlando, mi ha confessato di aver tradito...oppure ha parlato alla cazzo per sentito dire...ma perché dirmi una cosa del genere? Nella.migliore delle ipotesi era diventata tranquilla perché ha pensato che se avessi ceduto a qualcun'altra, l'avrei lasciata perchè inesperto(tornando a Nadia, se inesperta).

Ma era sicurissima su lei stessa.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Mia figlia è più bella.


...e finî che ero il marito della figlia di Brunetta...


----------



## omicron (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> ...e finî che ero il marito della figlia di Brunetta...


La figlia di brunetta non è sposata


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha detto un periodo, quando smise di essere gelosa se ero fuori per lavoro:
> 
> "se qualcuno che ti piace ti corteggia, e cedi, tu perdi la testa e mi lasci,  mentre io, se anche cedo, non perdo poi la testa"
> 
> ...


Tua moglie è particolare,gioca con le parole


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tua moglie è particolare,gioca con le parole


È sicuramente abituata a fare la gatta morta...da un pò sembra meno


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La figlia di brunetta non è sposata


Magari è sposata ma non lo sa, sai quanti matrimoni inconsapevoli ci sono al mondo? Come i fidanzamenti senza sapere di esserlo.


----------



## omicron (11 Ottobre 2022)

da "non sapevo di essere incinta" a "non sapevo di essere sposata"


----------



## Actorus (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha detto un periodo, quando smise di essere gelosa se ero fuori per lavoro:
> 
> "se qualcuno che ti piace ti corteggia, e cedi, tu perdi la testa e mi lasci,  mentre io, se anche cedo, non perdo poi la testa"
> 
> ...


potrei capire una donna che dice: se dovessi cedere comunque non ti lascerei,    (anche se non è per me accettabile)  comunque spero che le parole di tua moglie siano solo una infelice espressione . e non la pensa come me, io sto per separarmi...  io non perdono.


----------



## omicron (11 Ottobre 2022)

cmq @Nadia2222 è sparita


----------



## Actorus (11 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq @Nadia2222 è sparita


Non ho neanche letto tutto il 3d ... meglio così!


----------



## omicron (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> pero‘ sei comparso te.


io???


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> È sicuramente abituata a fare la gatta morta...da un pò sembra meno


Se sta nvecchià


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> potrei capire una donna che dice: se dovessi cedere comunque non ti lascerei,    (anche se non è per me accettabile)  comunque spero che le parole di tua moglie siano solo una infelice espressione . e non la pensa come me, io sto per separarmi...  io non perdono.


Si, anche a me han fatto male, perchè si evince che per lei è una cosa "fattibile" il cedere, nel senso di tradire. 
Non avrò mai certezza assoluta se lo ha fatto con precedenti o anche (o solo) con me. Non è comunque rassicurante.
Ad ogni modo è solita fare uscite "non necessarie", e penalizzanti per lei stessa, anche su altre questioni, ed ho valutato anche questo.




ologramma ha detto:


> Se sta nvecchià


Si, poi ha avuto seri problemi di salute in questi utlimi 2 anni, e le sono stato molto vicino, non solo per lei, ma anche per non lasciare mia figlia orfana di madre.


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Si, poi ha avuto seri problemi di salute in questi utlimi 2 anni, e le sono stato molto vicino, non solo per lei, ma anche per non lasciare mia figlia orfana di madre.
Questo mi dispiace molto ,hai fatto bene ha stare vicino a tua moglie ,anche se ha avuto una condotta non proprio corretta .
Siete una famiglia con una figlia  ,al male non ci sono ragioni che tengono fagli capire il tuo affetto penso che capirà i suoi errori ,ripeto se siete ancora insieme qualcosa di buono c'è sempre,un abbraccio fraterno ,
Gennà mi hai smosciato  ero tutto allegro


----------



## Actorus (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, anche a me han fatto male, perchè si evince che per lei è una cosa "fattibile" il cedere, nel senso di tradire.
> Non avrò mai certezza assoluta se lo ha fatto con precedenti o anche (o solo) con me. Non è comunque rassicurante.
> Ad ogni modo è solita fare uscite "non necessarie", e penalizzanti per lei stessa, anche su altre questioni, ed ho valutato anche questo.


 Avete molto non detto tra voi due, sarebbe il caso di chiarire finché siete in tempo


----------



## Actorus (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, poi ha avuto seri problemi di salute in questi utlimi 2 anni, e le sono stato molto vicino, non solo per lei, ma anche per non lasciare mia figlia orfana di madre.


, 
accidenti mi spiace molto, siete una famiglia ed avete attraversato una brutta tempesta, questo fa si che tutti capiscano  quali sono le cose veramente importanti, altro che lo scopacciare a random col rischio di far danni enormi.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Non ho neanche letto tutto il 3d ... meglio così!


Però sei comparso te.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho tentato inutilmente di richiamarla verso le responsabilità verso se stessa e mi sono trovato davanti un muro di gomma.
> Sembra quasi che il tradimento sia una logica conseguenza come di uno spettacolo teatrale, dove prima si accettano e si sentono pesantemente le responsabilità verso la famiglia e dopo si arriva alla scoperta che possono essere conservate semplicemente creandosi un mondo parallelo, un luna park che servirebbe unicamente per accettare lo status quo, rinforzandolo senza metterlo e senza mettersi in discussione.
> Non sto dicendo che farlo sia facile eh, ma questo a me sembra sia...


E' in botta. SE è vera la storia.

Un po' come parmaletale che in botta veniva a sproloquiare di alba beta e gamma sparando cazzate incel, solo in teoria sia chiaro.

Se il conflitto è dentro di lei, è ovvio che spostarlo fuori, ossia su "tradimento sì e tradimento no" non possa portare da nessuna parte.
Il conflitto non è lì.

Ci sono persone, donne in particolare, che accettano cose perchè subiscono un dogma interiore "così dev(i)e essere".
Sono tante.
Poi, se gli va bene, ad un certo punto si "svegliano" e si rendono conto che la loro vita fa cagare. Che le rende semplicemente tristi.
Che non c'è niente che le rappresenti.

Affrontare una roba del genere non è semplicemente guardare la propria vita.
E' guardare le direttive che si sono seguite per costruirla proprio così.
E questo significa entrare in conflitto che quelle che spesso chiamo catene generazionali.
E' doloroso.
Spesso non hanno gli strumenti per farlo. Spesso non hanno le energie. Spesso non hanno le risorse per trasformare il pensare in fare.

Il tradimento non è una risposta perchè in questi casi diventa un rischio grossissimo di reiterare le puttanate che han condotto lì.
solo che le si reitera all'ombra della trasgressione.

Non è status quo...è identità.
E decidere scientemente di farsi a pezzi....non è da tutti.

Il tradimento è il male minore. 
La trasgressione conferma il sistema delle regole che trasgredisce. Ha esattamente questa funzione. 
Tradire è confermare il sistema che si tradisce. Se non lo si confermasse (e questo sarebbe scientemente farsi a pezzi) non si potrebbe trasgredirlo. 

A volte serve una perversione. 
La maggior parte di quelle volte, si finisce in trasgressione. 
Il minore dei mali. E il più funzionale. (anche sul grande libro è contemplato...proprio per un motivo di funzionalità al mantenimento del potere, da parte del sistema, sostenendo l'illusione che il trasgressore se ne prende un po'''ma fa parte del gioco, è calcolato. Un po' come le puttanate che possono fare gli utenti di un elettrodomestico, che vien studiato tenendo conto delle puttanate che può fare la gente che lo compra).


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che concordo con G (e mia figlia).
> I sacrifici che ha fatto probabilmente sono quelli che hai fatto tu, ad esempio rientrando per dare da mangiare, per i gatti.
> Ogni scelta comporta anche delle fatiche, almeno qualcuna. Vedere solo quelle per assolversi dì qualcosa che si considera sbagliato è ...sbagliato.


I sacrifici che ho fatto PER ME hanno reso sacro il mio fare.
E' qualcosa che mi porta soddisfazione anche se sto strisciando sui gomiti.

Ne ho fatti altri, per rispondere a richiami interni...li ho distrutti tutti ad un certo punto.
Facendo casino. Bruciando e facendo macerie.
Fottendomene delle conseguenze e del dolore.
Mio e altrui.

Ne andava della mia sanità mentale.

E sai da chi ho imparato ad assumermi il rischio di distruggere tutto? Di calpestare tutto e tutti?
Da mia madre.
Che *non* ha avuto il coraggio di farlo. Che ha rinunciato a se stessa. Che si è persa.
E mi ha fatto crescere con una lei vergognosa, per rispondere a quello che credeva fosse giusto (per il mondo) ma non era giusto per lei.
L'ho vista soffrire fin da bambina. La vedo soffrire oggi. Dibattendosi.

Non è giusto. E non è sbagliato.
Non esiste il giusto e lo sbagliato.

Se proprio dovessi trovare qualcosa di sbagliato troverei sbagliato che tante persone crescano all'ombra di modelli che le castrano profondamente.
Per stare nel giusto socialmente condiviso. Per la paura di non appartenere...di esser a-normali. 
Ma il socialmente condiviso serve per mantenere il potere dove sta. Per far sentire al sicuro le persone che hanno bisogno di aggrapparsi ai modelli per orientarsi.

La vita è una.
Non è nè giusta nè sbagliata.
Ognuno risponde della sua.

Rispondere della propria vita avendola vissuta all'ombra dei fantasmi è una tortura.
Che spero si risolva con la morte per chi la vive.

Non so se è il caso di questa utente. SE sia vera o se sia falsa...ma da quello che ha scritto se anche scopa, non solo non risolve il conflitto, ma lo amplifica. Perchè finita la botta tornerà a non prendersi neanche il gatto perchè gli altri non vogliono il gatto. E a vivere una vita rinunciando anche alle piccole cose che la possono rendere serena con se stessa.

Ma se tradisce e le va di culo, perlomeno ha preso aria da una situazione vessatoria da cui non riesce ad uscire.

Dovendo scegliere il male minore...il male minore è che scopi e prenda aria.
Che si prenda la sua dose di benessere.

Vivere una vita all'ombra dei dover esser è veramente la peggior tortura.
Salvo si sia martiri o masochisti emotivi.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io al massimo mi difendo, non provoco...e  poi non eri stata proprio gentile con me, nonostante non avessi derubato e deformato una tua proprietá intellettuale.



Non ho scritto che provochi. Ho scritto che hai uno stile provocatorio. 
E non è la stessa cosa. 

Non sono state nè gentile nè non gentile.
Ti ho semplicemente scritto, rispondendo al tuo post in cui scrivevi che ho cose in comune con tua moglie, che non è possibile. 
Per il semplice motivo che non mi piacciono i maschi fissati con il loro cazzo. 

Suona bene vero proprietà intellettuale? 
E' per questo che l'hai citata? per la sonorità, vero? 

Non ci sono altri motivi per citarla, su un forum.
Lo sai questo?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> I sacrifici che ho fatto PER ME hanno reso sacro il mio fare.
> E' qualcosa che mi porta soddisfazione anche se sto strisciando sui gomiti.
> 
> Ne ho fatti altri, per rispondere a richiami interni...li ho distrutti tutti ad un certo punto.
> ...


Per me, in quelle condizioni descritte (che definiscono la vita come una prigione e lei come una detenuta) un amante funziona come farsi di eroina.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me, in quelle condizioni descritte (che definiscono la vita come una prigione e lei come una detenuta) un amante funziona come farsi di eroina.


Qualunque cosa è una addiction se stai male con te stesso...

Che è il motivo per cui quando si ha a che fare con chi dipende, discutere dell'oggetto della dipendenza, oltre la parte informativa dei danni alla salute e all'economia, è inutile

L'unico discorso sensato è ragionare sul soggetto. 

Ma non tutti sono in grado. A quel punto...vada per la riduzione del danno. A mio avviso. 

D'altro canto anche quella prigione è una forma di dipendenza. 

Se si può scegliere la forma della dipendenza...che venga scelta a d un certo punto. 

SE è vero quel che ha scritto, gira intorno ai 50...a quell'età un percorso sui fantasmi interiorizzati è come scalare l'everest avendo alle spalle come allenamento la passeggiata in collina....

E tener il punto per un principio. di cui neanche si conosce la provenienza ma che è scritto chissà da chi...ma anche no. 
Specialmente se quel principio ha perso valore. 

Ne avesse ancora, perchè no.

Ma da come scrive, i dogmi che l'hanno sostenuta...stanno semplicemente crollando. 

Le donne sono fra le peggiori quando si parla di vessazione. 
Se poi la vessazione è di se stesse su se stesse...sono professioniste. 
E' storico questo.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa è una addiction se stai male con te stesso...
> 
> Che è il motivo per cui quando si ha a che fare con chi dipende, discutere dell'oggetto della dipendenza, oltre la parte informativa dei danni alla salute e all'economia, è inutile
> 
> ...


Però attenzione a parlare di vessazioni, a me, da come si è espressa sembra più un abito stretto che si è fatta entrare.
La mia curiosità, in effetti, di tutta la faccenda è del rapporto che ha col marito.
Che non deve mica per forza essere barbablù.
E i danni autoinferti alle proprie aspettative, mica si ripianano facendo finta di niente.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' in botta. SE è vera la storia.
> 
> Un po' come parmaletale che in botta veniva a sproloquiare di alba beta e gamma sparando cazzate incel, solo in teoria sia chiaro.
> 
> ...


Vedo che con i miei sproloqui-solo-in-teoria-sia-chiaro ho lasciato il segno se continui a nominarmi anche se non ho più scritto nulla.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' in botta. SE è vera la storia.
> 
> *Un po' come parmaletale che in botta veniva a sproloquiare di alba beta e gamma sparando cazzate incel, solo in teoria sia chiaro.*


 Ecco appunto.... ti è rimasta impressa sta cosa, vedo...


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Però attenzione a parlare di vessazioni, a me, da come si è espressa sembra più un abito stretto che si è fatta entrare.
> La mia curiosità, in effetti, di tutta la faccenda è del rapporto che ha col marito.
> Che non deve mica per forza essere barbablù.
> E i danni autoinferti alle proprie aspettative, mica si ripianano facendo finta di niente.


Non parlo di vessazioni da parte di altri. 

Parlo di autovessazione. 

Quando dipendi dagli schemi dei dover essere e scegli credendo di scegliere per te (ma in osservanza di quegli schemi senza averli discussi) è inevitabile prima o poi farci i conti se la distanza fra chi si è e chi si è dovuti essere è ampia. 

Non è questione di aspettative.

Se vivi una vita governato dal superego....quando poi arriva l'es...fai i danni. 
In mezzo servirebbe un IO strutturato...ma se quell'io non si è strutturato, c'è ben poco da fare. 

E' più profonda la faccenda in questi termini. 
E non è risolvibile con qualche toppa. 

Il marito probabilmente non c'entra niente. 

E' interna la questione. 

Il tradimento è un tentativo di fuga. 
che per sua struttura, lega ancora di più.
Ma a volte...non si può fare altrimenti.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.... ti è rimasta impressa sta cosa, vedo...


Io tra l'altro non mi ricordo nemmeno più bene.. Se nk non sbaglio ho solo avuto la pessima idea di rispondere a un tuo commento, se non sbaglio


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io tra l'altro non mi ricordo nemmeno più bene.. Se nk non sbaglio ho solo avuto la pessima idea di rispondere a un tuo commento, se non sbaglio


Avevo risposto io ad un tuo poi la faccenda è continuata....
e poi è degenerata....


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Vedo che con i miei sproloqui-solo-in-teoria-sia-chiaro ho lasciato il segno se continui a nominarmi anche se non ho più scritto nulla.





spleen ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.... ti è rimasta impressa sta cosa, vedo...


No. O meglio...Era talmente delirante che l'avevo letta solo dagli incel fino ad oggi, ritrovarla anche qui sul forum mi ha in effetti impressionata.

Ma l'ho citato in risposta a @spleen non a caso...in un suo post (di spleen) mi avevi detto di tener presente che parmaletale era in botta...quindi quando si è in botta ci può stare, anche fare discorsi sconclusionati.

Ecco...come ci stanno teorie incel (che sono deliranti e per certi versi anche con derive violente) tanto quanto ci sta una che ha il desiderio di prendersi qualcosa per sè tramite una trombata.   

Son due botte diverse. Ma non per questo una è meglio dell'altra.

Fra le teorie in ballo nelle due diverse botte, continuo a* non *preferire le derive incel. Che portano parecchia violenza implicita e strisciante.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Io tra l'altro non mi ricordo nemmeno più bene.. Se nk non sbaglio ho solo avuto la pessima idea di rispondere a un tuo commento, se non sbaglio


Vedo che però sei attento...non ti ho citato (appositamente) ma ho citato gennaro e arrivi tu. 
Mi piacciono molto le casualità.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vedo che però sei attento...non ti ho citato (appositamente) ma ho citato gennaro e arrivi tu.
> Mi piacciono molto le casualità.


Parmaletale, sei gennaro?


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Avevo risposto io ad un tuo poi la faccenda è continuata....
> e poi è degenerata....


Ah giusto, secondo la regola in base alla quale se uno menziona qualcosa perché magari ne ha letto qualcosa da qualche parte, allora ne diventa automaticamente un fermamente convinto sostenitore senza se e senza ma


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vedo che però sei attento...non ti ho citato (appositamente) ma ho citato gennaro e arrivi tu.
> Mi piacciono molto le casualità.


Certo che sono attento, li leggo sempre con attenzione i tuoi commenti, e mi pare sia la seconda volta che mi tiri in ballo. Perdonami se me ne sono sfuggite altre


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parmaletale, sei gennaro?


No no, sono sempre io, quello della oss che diceva che se si era fatta la vita parallela era anche colpa mia che non le avevo guardato il telefono prima che si innamorasse dell'altro..


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. O meglio...Era talmente delirante che l'avevo letta solo dagli incel fino ad oggi, ritrovarla anche qui sul forum mi ha in effetti impressionata.
> 
> Ma l'ho citato in risposta a @spleen non a caso...in un suo post (di spleen) mi avevi detto di tener presente che parmaletale era in botta...quindi quando si è in botta ci può stare, anche fare discorsi sconclusionati.
> 
> ...


Ma parlarci, col marito, è proprio così impossibile?

ok ok 
qua si entra nel campo della non comunicabilità...


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> No no, sono sempre io, quello della oss che diceva che se si era fatta la vita parallela era anche colpa mia che non le avevo guardato il telefono prima che si innamorasse dell'altro..


Scusa, era una domanda retorica ed inutile.
Si comunque ricordo bene la tua vicenda.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa, era una domanda retorica ed inutile.
> Si comunque ricordo bene la tua vicenda.


Scusa tu, ho risposto prima di leggere tutto e non avevo notato che era retorica


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non parlo di vessazioni da parte di altri.
> 
> Parlo di autovessazione.
> 
> ...


La mia precedente compagna, psicologa, mi diceva sempre che in facoltà molti consideravano la psicanalisi una religione molto affascinante, per tutti gli altri invece era solo una pseudoscienza


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha detto un periodo, quando smise di essere gelosa se ero fuori per lavoro:
> 
> "se qualcuno che ti piace ti corteggia, e cedi, tu perdi la testa e mi lasci,  mentre io, se anche cedo, non perdo poi la testa"
> 
> ...


Vabbè praticamente ti ha detto che potrebbe tradirti da un momento all'altro, quindi non ha paletti. Inoltre ti ha anche detto che sei "un fesso" e che lei è molto più cazzuta di te. Della serie che se lei tradisce non perde la testa perché ha il controllo. Potrebbe essere che anche il rapporto con te è improntato al controllo e non è basato su stima e fiducia. In buona sostanza ti ha scelto perché ti controlla!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Certo che sono attento, li leggo sempre con attenzione i tuoi commenti, e mi pare sia la seconda volta che mi tiri in ballo. Perdonami se me ne sono sfuggite altre


E' un bell'esercizio l'attenzione.
Fa bene a chi lo esercita.

Ti "tiro in ballo" in ogni post che scrivo...non hai letto la mia firma?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa è una addiction se stai male con te stesso...
> 
> Che è il motivo per cui quando si ha a che fare con chi dipende, discutere dell'oggetto della dipendenza, oltre la parte informativa dei danni alla salute e all'economia, è inutile
> 
> ...


Credendo alla prigione


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un bell'esercizio l'attenzione.
> Fa bene a chi lo esercita.
> 
> Ti "tiro in ballo" in ogni post che scrivo...non hai letto la mia firma?


Giusto! Ma non credo di meritare tanto onore


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> La mia precedente compagna, psicologa, mi diceva sempre che in facoltà molti consideravano la psicanalisi una religione molto affascinante, per tutti gli altri invece era solo una pseudoscienza


Fra la religione e le sostanze, scelgo le sostanze a mani basse. 
Dipendenza per dipendenza, tendo a scegliere quella che porta maggior piacere. 

Le religioni, di qualunque tipo, pur avendo parecchio potenziale, tendono a finire nell'inibizione.


----------



## omicron (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credendo alla prigione


Da smartphone le firme non si vedono


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Giusto! Ma non credo di meritare tanto onore


Non preoccuparti dei meriti...è una di quelle strade lastricate che sarebbe meglio non percorrere inutilmente


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti dei meriti...è una di quelle strade lastricate che sarebbe meglio non percorrere inutilmente


Se io non fossi un incellone direi che ci stai provando


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credendo alla prigione


Certo. 

Ma chi più chi meno, si è tutti ingabbiati da qualche parte. 
I dover essere sono le sbarre più comuni e più diffuse. 

E più funzionali socialmente. 

Il rifiuto di ragionare riguardo il tradimento e i suoi impliciti non riguarda altro che questo. 
Mantenere preservato il sistema in cui è possibile inserire il tradimento. 

Chi perverte quel sistema, oppure chi crede oppure chi lo traduce a sua misura...non tradisce. 
Semplicemente.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Se io non fossi un incellone direi che ci stai provando


Ma tu non sei un incellone...stavi solo citando teorie che non condividi minimamente.
E le hai citate solo perchè sei stato sollecitato in quella direzione lì.
Non ci avresti neanche pensato tu, a quelle teorie. Sono stati gli altri.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei un incellone...


Allora non ci stavi provando


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma chi più chi meno, si è tutti ingabbiati da qualche parte.
> I dover essere sono le sbarre più comuni e più diffuse.
> ...


Appunto. Una forma di “ingabbiamento”, ma io direi di organizzazione che garantisce certe sicurezze, anche affettive, la scegliamo tutti. Descriversi come vittime è stucchevole. Dalle gabbie si può uscire accettandone il costo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Allora non ci stavi provando


Il mio Maestro mi diceva sempre "non provarci, fallo"
Io ascolto il mio Maestro. 

Vorresti un'altra traditrice? 
Credo che uno come *sembri* tu, potrei tradirlo in tre giorni.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La vita è una.
> Non è nè giusta nè sbagliata.
> Ognuno risponde della sua


Sono d'accordo, e penso che la maggior parte dei traditi lo sia. La vita  è una e non va sprecata! Se tradisci una persona devi dirglielo, in maniera che possa decidere se rimanere o andare, o sbaglio?


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, e penso che la maggior parte dei traditi lo sia. La vita  è una e non va sprecata! Se tradisci una persona devi dirglielo, in maniera che possa decidere se rimanere o andare, o sbaglio?


Non sbagli ma se non scoperti perché farli soffrire


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio Maestro mi diceva sempre "non provarci, fallo"
> Io ascolto il mio Maestro.
> 
> Vorresti un'altra traditrice?
> Credo che uno come *sembri* tu, potrei tradirlo in tre giorni.


Magari è quello che uno che *sembra* come me ti vorrebbe far credere, e gli stipiti di casa tua ne risentirebbero prima che i suoi


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Una forma di “ingabbiamento”, ma io direi di organizzazione che garantisce certe sicurezze, anche affettive, la scegliamo tutti. Descriversi come vittime è stucchevole. Dalle gabbie si può uscire accettandone il costo.


No....non sempre. 
A volte il costo è troppo alto. 

I costi esterni non sono mai alti come quelli interni. 
La frammentazione è spesso un costo troppo alto. Sono gli stessi sistemi difensivi interni che non permettono di arrivare al pagamento. 

Quando il conflitto è fra gli schemi che definiscono CHI SI E'...non è pagare lo scotto materiale di un divorzio, un impoverimento....meglio la depressione o una vita infelice. Per tanti. Che si leggono anche sul forum. 

Non è che non vogliono. Non possono.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Magari è quello che uno che *sembra* come me ti vorrebbe far credere, e gli stipiti di casa tua ne risentirebbero prima che i suoi


Potrebbe essere...ma non lo sapremo mai.   

Fortuna gli stipiti si sostituiscono in fretta. 
Poi sai, le femmine se sono cornute sono poverette. 

Saresti proprio uno stronzo a tradirmi!!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, e penso che la maggior parte dei traditi lo sia. La vita  è una e non va sprecata! Se tradisci una persona devi dirglielo, in maniera che possa decidere se rimanere o andare, o sbaglio?


Devi....si dovrebbe lo preferisco.

E' più aderente alla realtà storica e attuale.

SE si dicesse del tradimento, prima del tradimento, non ci sarebbe il tradimento.
Il tradimento esiste dalla notte dei tempi, per non esser detto, mescolato a tanti altri non detti a cementare l'unione.
E' un insegnamento antico.

Onestamente penso che vivere faccia una paura fottuta. A tutti.
Semplicemente.

Tanto che spesso, anche chi fa saltare il banco, poi si ritrova a vivere e rivivere le stesse situazioni (anche allo specchio vale come rivivere).
Oppure ad evitarle del tutto. Per lungo tempo.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere...ma non lo sapremo mai.
> 
> Fortuna gli stipiti si sostituiscono in fretta.
> Poi sai, le femmine se sono cornute sono poverette.
> ...


Concordo: non lo sapremo mai


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> In mezzo servirebbe un IO strutturato...ma se quell'io non si è strutturato, c'è ben poco da fare.


@ipazia  questa affermazione descrive la tua situazione?

In altro post hai detto che per come sei lo devi a tua madre. Ma non è anche questo essere vittima degli schemi? Ragionando così tutti abbiamo schemi...


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Concordo


Vedi?

Basta pensarci un momento, ed è facile.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il mio Maestro mi diceva sempre "non provarci, fallo"
> Io ascolto il mio Maestro.
> 
> Vorresti un'altra traditrice?
> Credo che uno come *sembri* tu, potrei tradirlo in tre giorni.


Lo hai preso di mira. Deve averti evocato qualche spettro....


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @ipazia  questa affermazione descrive la tua situazione?
> 
> In altro post hai detto che per come sei lo devi a tua madre. Ma non è anche questo essere vittima degli schemi? Ragionando così tutti abbiamo schemi...


Certo che tutti abbiamo schemi. Siamo bestie fatte così.
Senza schemi di riferimento non sappiamo sopravvivere. 

E' uno dei motivi per cui è altamente complesso comprende l'essere umano, ma di contro è anche piuttosto semplice individuare in quale schema di riferimento si sta muovendo in quel momento.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Devi....si dovrebbe lo preferisco.
> 
> E' più aderente alla realtà storica e attuale.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che vivere faccia paura a tutti sono d'accordo. Però penso che una persona equilibrata sappia affrontare meglio le cose. I principi servono proprio a questo, a guidarci. Li abbiamo ereditati da chi nella vita ci è passato prima di noi, ed ha saputo vivere. Allora non sono semplici schemi, non si è schiavi dei principi ma padroni. 
Con questo non voglio dire che bisogna essere perfetti, i latini dicevano sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico. Gli errori fanno crescere, ma bisogna prima riconoscere di aver sbagliato, ci vuole coraggio. Chi ha i sensi di colpa è perché ha principi, e chi ha principi è perché ha (ed ha avuto) coraggio di mettersi in discussione. Forse anche i sensi di colpa aiutano a vivere e a sentirci vivi, e a sentirsi migliorati dopo una caduta.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

@ipazia 
Non hai risposto alla domanda:  
*In mezzo servirebbe un IO strutturato...ma se quell'io non si è strutturato, c'è ben poco da fare*
Pensi che questo rifletta la tua situazione?


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai preso di mira. Deve averti evocato qualche spettro....


Solo lui?

Ne ho più di uno nel mirino in questo periodo


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Vabbè praticamente ti ha detto che potrebbe tradirti da un momento all'altro, quindi non ha paletti. Inoltre ti ha anche detto che sei "un fesso" e che lei è molto più cazzuta di te. Della serie che se lei tradisce non perde la testa perché ha il controllo. Potrebbe essere che anche il rapporto con te è improntato al controllo e non è basato su stima e fiducia. In buona sostanza ti ha scelto perché ti controlla!


Beh, oddio, tipo... anche se è abbastanza ridicolo, perchè la tipa che agisce di impulso è sempre stata lei, e cosî è rimasto negli anni.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo lui?
> 
> Ne ho più di uno nel mirino in questo periodo


Si me ne sono accorto....


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No....non sempre.
> A volte il costo è troppo alto.
> 
> I costi esterni non sono mai alti come quelli interni.
> ...


Sicuramente hai un punto di vista particolare, che è utile a comprendere meglio certe dinamiche con certe persone. Che chiaramente sono dinamiche tossiche. Perché uno come parmaletale lo tradiresti in tre giorni?


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo hai preso di mira. Deve averti evocato qualche spettro....


Anche secondo me, magari qualcuno che lei pensava incel gli è costato qualche euro di falegname per rifare gli stipiti di casa


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Beh, oddio, tipo... anche se è abbastanza ridicolo, perchè la tipa che agisce di impulso è sempre stata lei, e cosî è rimasto negli anni.


Infatti ho detto che controlla te e non se stessa. Il controllo su di te serve perché non riesce a controllare se stessa.  Così i conti tornano!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Si me ne sono accorto....


 

e poi dì la verità, dai...ci sto anche andando pianino...mica sto toccando! 

Sono delicatissima e tutto sommato non li prendo solo di mira. Se leggessero potrebbero trovare anche roba interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No....non sempre.
> A volte il costo è troppo alto.
> 
> I costi esterni non sono mai alti come quelli interni.
> ...


Sei più “buona” di me.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che controlla te e non se stessa. Il controllo su di te serve perché non riesce a controllare se stessa.  Così i conti tornano!


Ha sempre pensavato di controllarmi questi anni a suon di scopate, tenendomi per questo con lei. Il motivo che mi ha spinto a non valutare separazioni, invece, è stata mia figlia, non le scopate.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che provochi. Ho scritto che hai uno stile provocatorio.
> E non è la stessa cosa.
> 
> Non sono state nè gentile nè non gentile.
> ...


Ho capito. Ti piaccio. Che ti piaccia o no.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> La frammentazione è spesso un costo troppo alto. Sono gli stessi sistemi difensivi interni che non permettono di arrivare al pagamento.
> 
> Quando il conflitto è fra gli schemi che definiscono CHI SI E'...non è pagare lo scotto materiale di un divorzio, un impoverimento....meglio la depressione o


Puoi spiegare meglio?


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> ,
> accidenti mi spiace molto, siete una famiglia ed avete attraversato una brutta tempesta, questo fa si che tutti capiscano  quali sono le cose veramente importanti, altro che lo scopacciare a random col rischio di far danni enormi.


Si. È per quello che poi è arrivata a dirmi che gli voglio piú bene io di quanto lei ne vuole a me.
Mi fa capire che a parti invertite non avrebbe avuto la stessa attenzione e cura che ho avuto io.
Brutto, ma almeno è stata sincera...e pensare che comunque gli piaccio


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Parmaletale, sei gennaro?


Non ho quel "fisico bestiale", non sono io Parmalatela


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ha sempre pensavato di controllarmi questi anni a suon di scopate, tenendomi per questo con lei. Il motivo che mi ha spinto a non valutare separazioni, invece, è stata mia figlia, non le scopate.


Ti capisco, il sesso è uno strumento di controllo (per non essere lasciata). E la sua non era gelosia ma possesso. Infatti la sua preoccupazione non era il tradimento, ma che l'avessi lasciata! Perciò ti ha detto quel che ti ha detto. Il tradimento è poca roba, il problema è l'abbandono. Lei non si sentirebbe in colpa perché non ti lascerebbe mai. Il tuo focus è sul tradimento, il suo sull'abbandono.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il fatto che vivere faccia paura a tutti sono d'accordo. Però penso che una persona equilibrata sappia affrontare meglio le cose. I principi servono proprio a questo, a guidarci. Li abbiamo ereditati da chi nella vita ci è passato prima di noi, ed ha saputo vivere. Allora non sono semplici schemi, non si è schiavi dei principi ma padroni.
> Con questo non voglio dire che bisogna essere perfetti, i latini dicevano sbagliare è umano, perseverare è diabolico. Gli errori fanno crescere, ma bisogna prima riconoscere di aver sbagliato, ci vuole coraggio. Chi ha i sensi di colpa è perché ha principi, e chi ha principi è perché ha (ed ha avuto) coraggio di mettersi in discussione. Forse anche i sensi di colpa aiutano a vivere e a sentirci vivi, e a sentirsi migliorati dopo una caduta.



Cosa significa "equilibrata"? 

I principi sono una autostrada. 
Ma sono legati al tempo. E al cambiamento. 

Lasciare i principi alla guida...senza metterci dentro critica degli stessi...ci avrebbe mantenuti alla pietra e al bastoncino per accendere il fuoco. 
E' l'equilibrio fra il principio e il la discussione del principio che ha spostato la lancetta. 

Il senso di colpa è una copertina calda calda e delegante (al perdono...e nella nostra cultura...dieci avemaria e sei pulito e candido come un ciglio), se non è seguita da un fare. 
Preferisco la responsabilità. E l'assunzione del proprio percorso di vita. 

Non esiste non fare errori. Semplicemente. 
E non ha senso "scusarsi", senza imparare. Imparare è la scusa. 
E spesso pure la colpa. 

Ognuno vive il suo tempo.
Quel che era valido 50 anni fa, non lo è più.

E il tempo fra una validità e un'altra si sta abbreviando. Sempre di più e sempre più velocemente. 

Fra l'altro...la conoscenza che l'uomo ha del mondo è minima...come è minima quella che ha di se stesso. 
Si affida ai principi che sono sistemi classificatori semplificanti basati sulle conoscenze attuali. 
Renderli assoluti e da lì far discender il giusto e lo sbagliato come se fossero scritti su monoliti...capisco che è comodo e funzionale a mantenere gli equilibri del potere sociale e della distribuzione delle risorse. 

Ma è solo un altro schema.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Vabbè praticamente ti ha detto che potrebbe tradirti da un momento all'altro, quindi non ha paletti. Inoltre ti ha anche detto che sei "un fesso" e che lei è molto più cazzuta di te. Della serie che se lei tradisce non perde la testa perché ha il controllo. Potrebbe essere che anche il rapporto con te è improntato al controllo e non è basato su stima e fiducia. In buona sostanza ti ha scelto perché ti controlla!


In ogni caso ha parlato troppo.
Chi fa corna parla poco di corna in casa.


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> e poi dì la verità, dai...ci sto anche andando pianino...mica sto toccando!
> 
> Sono delicatissima e tutto sommato non li prendo solo di mira. Se leggessero potrebbero trovare anche roba interessante.


Quando ti conobbi, forumisticamente parlando, ricordo che dovevo leggere con attenzione, spesso più volte per capire dove volevi andare a parare.
Poi conoscendoti meglio credo di essere riuscito a collocare meglio il tuo pensiero. E lo ho trovato estremamente arricchente ed interessante, non esagero.
Credo che in generale ci sia chi sta in botta, chi non è interessato a capire, chi non capirà mai.
Credo che la maggior parte stia in botta.
E' per quello che sono sempre indulgente.
Anche per il fatto che talvolta cerco di metterm nella condizione di chi capita qui per la prima volta, dopo aver magari passato un mezzo inferno.
 Poi, oh, a qualcuno uno scossone potrebbe anche far bene...


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei più “buona” di me.


Non lo so se sono buona. 

Ma sto osservando mia madre. 
Se sono in grado di com-prendere quella che è adesso è solo perchè ho com-preso quella che è stata. Togliendole la colpa e riconoscendo le eredità e le responsabilità. 

Lei, per esempio, è il classico esempio di persona che pur di non frammentarsi ha scelto di stare male. 
Portando con sè chiunque le stesse intorno. 
E non poteva fare altrimenti.

Non portare con sè quelli che aveva intorno avrebbe significato dover discutere se stessa. 

Posso com-prenderla solo guardandola. 
Pulendomi. Dalla rabbia e dal dolore. 

Come lei...ne vedo parecchie. 

Certo, quando sono giovani fanno più rabbia. 

E' facile "comprendere" la povera vecchia.

Ma io ho scritto a fondo cosa e chi era, prima di essere una povera vecchina. 

Sono sempre la stessa persona. 

Da vecchi fanno solo più pena.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ti piaccio. Che ti piaccia o no.


E per il cazzo...mi hai beccata!!

Sei fuuurbo....quasi quanto luuungo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, il sesso è uno strumento di controllo (per non essere lasciata). E la sua non era gelosia ma possesso. Infatti la sua preoccupazione non era il tradimento, ma che l'avessi lasciata! Perciò ti ha detto quel che ti ha detto. Il tradimento è poca roba, il problema è l'abbandono. Lei non si sentirebbe in colpa perché non ti lascerebbe mai. Il tuo focus è sul tradimento, il suo sull'abbandono.


Ottima analisi! Non avevo mai accostato questi due aspetti!

Infatti lei era rimasta scioccata da uno che l'aveva lasciata e si era spostato velocemente con un'altra. 

Quindi potrebbe avermi tradito, ma l'importante è che non mi ha lasciato?

Una sua collega, amica anche mia (ma piú di lei), una volta fece un discorso sul tradimento, dicendo che tanto per fare solo sesso non è un problema, basta che poi uno non lascia il proprio compagno.

Siccome questa sua collega era anche collega di quel tipo che la sculacciava, io ho pensato che volesse giustificare mia moglie, sospettando che sapessi qualcosa.


Più tardi mia moglie é tornata su quell'argomento e mi ha detto" io non ho capito di che parlava"

Cosa che mi ha insospettito ulteriormente


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E per il cazzo...mi hai beccata!!
> 
> Sei fuuurbo....quasi quanto luuungo.


Oh, io mi sono offerto di inviare prova certificata della mia lunghezza. Non é stato voluto, ma la prova rimane a sto punto.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando ti conobbi, forumisticamente parlando, ricordo che dovevo leggere con attenzione, spesso più volte per capire dove volevi andare a parare.
> Poi conoscendoti meglio credo di essere riuscito a collocare meglio il tuo pensiero. E lo ho trovato estremamente arricchente ed interessante, non esagero.
> Credo che in generale ci sia chi sta in botta, chi non è interessato a capire, chi non capirà mai.
> Credo che la maggior parte stia in botta.
> ...



E' il bello del forum, secondo me. 

Ognuno porta, a seconda del periodo, dell'umore, della contingenza ciò che gli porta più vantaggio in quel momento. 

Poi sì, il mio pensiero è quello che è. 
Serve leggere senza saltare le righe. 
E serve proprio leggere, perchè scrivo parecchio. 

Non è ovviamente necessario farlo   

Ho da sempre scritto per me, non per gli altri. 
E scrivere mi ha sempre fatto bene. 

Ogni tanto, come con te, si incontra qualcuno con cui c'è assonanza...ed è bello.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Oh, io mi sono offerto di inviare prova certificata della mia lunghezza. Non é stato voluto, ma la prova rimane a sto punto.


Ma postalo qui e via...c'è chi posta il culo, perchè non il cazzo? 

Inquadra le palle, così ci risparmiamo i pon pon finti!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa significa "equilibrata"?
> 
> I principi sono una autostrada.
> Ma sono legati al tempo. E al cambiamento.
> ...


Il principio non va interpretato come qualcosa di rigido e bloccante, ma come un qualcosa di ispiratore. Se so che un mio gesto può far soffrire devo evitarlo. Se io stesso lo percepisco come ingiusto (perché magari se fatto a me mi farebbe incazzare) devo evitarlo. Ma non è una costrizione. E' chiaro che i principi cambiano nel tempo, in quanto  cambia la morale insieme alla società. Però ci sono cose che rimangono stabili. Qui si parla di tradimento. Il tradimento è un qualcosa di sbagliato, non solo nell'ambito sentimentale, ma anche in quello professionale, lavorativo, sportivo ecc... 
Quel che scrivo non è per convincerti di qualcosa che chiaramente non percepisci, ma è proprio perché sono incuriosito dal tuo modo di ragionare.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma postalo qui e via...c'è chi posta il culo, perchè non il cazzo?
> 
> Inquadra le palle, così ci risparmiamo i pon pon finti!


Mi bastava provare che non mentivo e l'ho fatto.

Postarlo per ricevere qualche messaggio privato, non ho voglia


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi bastava provare che non mentivo e l'ho fatto.
> 
> Postarlo per ricevere qualche messaggio privato, non ho voglia


E fai bene!!!


Sai che noia i messaggi privati?

Ti capisco! Anche io non ho mai postato il culo per quello.
Sarebbe stato troppo impegnativo dover rispondere a tutti!!


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E fai bene!!!
> 
> 
> Sai che noia i messaggi privati?
> ...


Io il mio l’ho postato invece e non mi ha scritto nessuno.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, il sesso è uno strumento di controllo (per non essere lasciata). E la sua non era gelosia ma possesso. Infatti la sua preoccupazione non era il tradimento, ma che l'avessi lasciata! Perciò ti ha detto quel che ti ha detto. Il tradimento è poca roba, il problema è l'abbandono. Lei non si sentirebbe in colpa perché non ti lascerebbe mai. Il tuo focus è sul tradimento, il suo sull'abbandono.


Aspé!!! Cosa mi hai ricordato!!!

Eravamo io, mia moglie e questa sua collega(collega anche di quello che  sculacciava mia moglie, le chiedeva "le spinte", e poi é diventato distaccatissimo).

Ad un certo punto viene fuori che tornando verso casa da una delle mie trasferte, avevo dato uno strappo ad una mia collega.

Mia moglie allora fa" vedi, lui va in auto con altre donne", con fare tra lo scherzoso ed il rancoroso...non si capiva.

La sua collega e nostra amica(più sua), parte con un sentito ed energico pippone, nel quale, rivolgendosi più che altro a me, mi dice che anche se uno scopa con altri, l'importante é non lasciare il proprio compagno.


Ha pensato di fare un favore a mia moglie, giustificandola, e buttandola sul tutto scopiamo in giro, basta tornare dal compagno?

Il senso era quello di certo, e mia moglie, non solo non si é ingelosita ancora do più verso di me, ma anzi, ha fatto finta di non aver capito quel discorso, che invece era chiarissimo.

Ps: altra cosa, pur continuando a frequentarci, e lei a chiamarla, da allora ( da prima non era così), mi dice di non fidarmi di questa sua collega, nello specifico di non fidarmi di quel che dice.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so se sono buona.
> 
> Ma sto osservando mia madre.
> Se sono in grado di com-prendere quella che è adesso è solo perchè ho com-preso quella che è stata. Togliendole la colpa e riconoscendo le eredità e le responsabilità.
> ...


Avevo sospettato che pensassi a tua madre. E credo di concordare per quanto ho capito.
Ma, come mi dice sempre @Nocciola , ci sono anche le stronze e gli stronzi.
C’è chi non si frammenterebbe per niente, solo non vuole rimetterci la Scavolini.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il mio l’ho postato invece e non mi ha scritto nessuno.


Hahaha


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Aspé!!! Cosa mi hai ricordato!!!
> 
> Eravamo io, mia moglie e questa sua collega(collega anche di quello che  sculacciava mia moglie, le chiedeva "le spinte", e poi é diventato distaccatissimo).
> 
> ...


Guarda non lo sò se ha voluto fare un favore a lei. Magari sono amiche perché sono uguali.
Comunque tu e tua moglie non siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
Lei non ti abbandonerebbe mai, ma ti tradirebbe;
Tu non lo tradiresti mai, ma l'abbandoneresti (magari se scoprissi un tradimento).
Forse lei ti ha detto che puoi andare con altre, proprio perché sa che ti ha legato con il sesso (ti piace tanto scopare con tua moglie che non sai se riusciresti a fare lo stesso con un'altra per quanto possa essere carina. Tua moglie ti fa sentire bene a letto, ti asseconda, lei è come tu la desideri vero???)


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> altra cosa, pur continuando a frequentarci, e lei a chiamarla, da allora ( da prima non era così), mi dice di non fidarmi di questa sua collega, nello specifico di non fidarmi di quel che dice


Tu cosa ne pensi? Perché ti ha detto così? Magari la collega sa o ha intuito qualcosa, e quindi ha messo le mani avanti nel caso in cui ti accennasse qualcosa. Io mi avvicinerei a questa collega per valutare la reazione di tua moglie


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Il principio non va interpretato come qualcosa di rigido e bloccante, ma come un qualcosa di ispiratore. Se so che un mio gesto può far soffrire devo evitarlo. Se io stesso lo percepisco come ingiusto (perché magari se fatto a me mi farebbe incazzare) devo evitarlo. Ma non è una costrizione. E' chiaro che i principi cambiano nel tempo, in quanto  cambia la morale insieme alla società. Però ci sono cose che rimangono stabili. Qui si parla di tradimento. Il tradimento è un qualcosa di sbagliato, non solo nell'ambito sentimentale, ma anche in quello professionale, lavorativo, sportivo ecc...
> Quel che scrivo non è per convincerti di qualcosa che chiaramente non percepisci, ma è proprio perché sono incuriosito dal tuo modo di ragionare.


Non percepisco tentativi di convincimento.   

E tutto sommato non sono in disaccordo con quello che scrivi. 
Ma lo trovo riduttivo. 
Nel senso che descrive solo una parte della complessità dell'umano. E della modalità con cui gli umani si aggrappano ai principi. 

Saper utilizzare un principio nel modo in cui tu descrivi richiede parecchia consapevolezza. 
Che è la stessa che non fa cadere nella dicotomia del giusto vs sbagliato. E che è la stessa che permette di percorrere la "strada" che corre fra il giusto e lo sbagliato, considerandoli in un unicum e non in contrapposizione. 

Mi spiego? 

Quello che sto sottolineando è semplicemente che il tradimento è connaturato all'alleanza.
E una qualunque relazione, a maggior ragione una relazione intima, è alleanza. 

Non si può tradire fuori da una alleanza. 
E paradossalmente tradire conferma quell'alleanza (proprio perchè se non ci fosse l'alleanza non si potrebbe tradirla). 

Noi si tenta di ragionare in termini lineari.
Una cosa dimostrata ad ogni livello è che non siamo semplicemente lineari. E la linearità è un riferimento, una "norma". Una semplificazione costruita su una media. 

Poi ci sono le persone. 

A me stanno sul cazzo le persone, ma sono molto incuriosita dall'umanità. 

I principi, capita spesso, diventano gabbie. 
Aderisco per rispondere ad un bisogno ancestrale di appartenenza ad un gruppo. 
Spesso non mi chiedo neanche se quel principio funzioni per me, in che modo e a quali condizioni. 
E uso il giudicare moralmente chi lo discute per difendere me stesso attraverso la difesa del principio.

Non ce l'ho coi principi a priori. 
Ce l'ho con l'utilizzo dei principi come monoliti. 

Quanto al provocare dolore...o al non provocarlo...dovendo scegliere fra se stessi e l'altro, si sceglie se stessi.
Più è rigida l'impalcatura dei principi, meno si ha il controllo sui propri agiti. In un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il mio l’ho postato invece e non mi ha scritto nessuno.


Spetta che ti scrivo io!! 

Non ho visto il cazzo, ma vado sulla fiducia! E poi non mi piace vedere il faccino triste!


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Guarda non lo sò se ha voluto fare un favore a lei. Magari sono amiche perché sono uguali.
> Comunque tu e tua moglie non siete sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
> Lei non ti abbandonerebbe mai, ma ti tradirebbe;
> Tu non lo tradiresti mai, ma l'abbandoneresti (magari se scoprissi un tradimento).
> Forse lei ti ha detto che puoi andare con altre, proprio perché sa che ti ha legato con il sesso (ti piace tanto scopare con tua moglie che non sai se riusciresti a fare lo stesso con un'altra per quanto possa essere carina. Tua moglie ti fa sentire bene a letto, ti asseconda, lei è come tu la desideri vero???)





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Tu cosa ne pensi? Perché ti ha detto così? Magari la collega sa o ha intuito qualcosa, e quindi ha messo le mani avanti nel caso in cui ti accennasse qualcosa. Io mi avvicinerei a questa collega per valutare la reazione di tua moglie


Si, a letto mi piace, e da quel che sento in giro mi asseconda abbastanza. 

È vero che è l'unica con cui sono andata oltre il bacio, ma se mi piace, cosa mi importa di far qualcosa che non me la faccia piacere  piú? E sono quasi 20 anni di scopate. Ci sono stati periodi non lunghi di astinenza (piú che altro per le mie trasferte),  ma poi si recupera. Raro che siamo stati tra due cicli senza una scopata almeno.

In effetti questa sua collega divenne improvvisamente molto energica! Avevo addirittura pensato all'inizio che stesse dicendo a me che mi avrebbe scopato volentieri, ma la non reazione di mia moglie, ed il fatto che lei, cosí sensibile a queste cose, abbia fatto la finta tonta, specificandomi dopo di non aver capito nulla, mi fa pensare che questa collega volesse  giustificare mia moglie di sesso extra matrimoniale.

Avevo pensato di chiederle qualcosa, ma devo trovare il modo giusto.

Va detto che se mia moglie le ha detto di tacere, lei tace quasi certamente.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo sospettato che pensassi a tua madre. E credo di concordare per quanto ho capito.
> Ma, come mi dice sempre @Nocciola , ci sono anche le stronze e gli stronzi.
> C’è chi non si frammenterebbe per niente, solo non vuole rimetterci la Scavolini.


A lei, ma anche a tante altre. 
E altri.

La stronzaggine appartiene a tutti....anche non rimetterci la scavolini è uno schema. Di principio. 
E rinunciare alla scavolini significa rinunciare ad una immagine di sè. 

A volte è pigrizia anche definire stronzi e via. 
Non che io sia parca nel definire stronzi e stronze. 

Ma è quasi amichevole, per quanto mi riguarda. 

In realtà penso che serva parecchia intelligenza per essere davvero stronzi. E gli stronzi che decidono scientemente di fare gli stronzi sono la minoranza. 
La maggior parte lo è per caso. Mica ci ha pensato. 

Di donne che si sono sposate trasformando il matrimonio in prostituzione istituzionalizzata non è che ne manchino eh.

E di uomini che stanno in matrimoni di cui non sono soddisfatti altrettanto. 

Non casualmente - ed è una cosa che continua a stupirmi - la gente sta insieme ma pare che lo sport preferito sia sputtanarsi lamentandosi uno alle spalle dell'altro. 

E se non lo fai, lamentarti almeno un po' intendo, sei pure strana/o.   

Ed è anche questo uno schema. 
Che cazzo me ne faccio di un marito se non posso dire che almeno un po' non mi aiuta in casa minchia???
Non è neanche marito se non posso lamentarmi del fatto che non aiuta in casa (che poi è tutta da ridere anche l'impostazione...non aiuta in casa...come se fosse uno che passa di lì e la casa non lo riguardasse, schema! Tanto quanto le mogli che non scopano, o che scopano male etc etc)

Di schemi parecchio ripetitivi è pieno. 

La ricchezza di quello di mia madre è che è molto spostato verso la patologia, quindi parecchio evidente. 
Ma con un filo di attenzione alla meccanica spostandosi dal contenuto, la meccanica sottesa è sempre quella. 
Solo si aggancia a contenuti diversi. 

E il risultato è sempre la dinamica vittima e carnefice. 
In un modo o nell'altro. 

Ma sappiamo ormai bene che la dinamica esterna non si realizza se prima non è interna. 
E riconoscibile. 

Se non è riconoscibile dentro, se non risuona dentro, non accade neanche fuori. 

Estremizzando tu staresti con uno che te ti prende a schiaffi?
No. 
Perchè?
Perchè dentro di te non ha spazio di riconoscibilità quel tipo di manifestazione in una relazione. 

Scendendo dall'estremo, tu staresti con uno che entra in casa e ti dice "ciao zoccola del mio cuore? 

Sono schemi di riferimento. 
Non sono nè giusti nè sbagliati in sè.

Ma si può ragionare sulle conseguenze accettabili o meno. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Spetta che ti scrivo io!!
> 
> Non ho visto il cazzo, ma vado sulla fiducia! E poi non mi piace vedere il faccino triste!


Parlavo del culo, mica del cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlavo del culo, mica del cazzo.


A vabbè! Meglio, anche il faccino che ride! 

come dicevo, non ho grande interesse per il cazzo.

Ma i culi maschili mi piacciono parecchio!

Hai un bel culo?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> A lei, ma anche a tante altre.
> E altri.
> 
> La stronzaggine appartiene a tutti....anche non rimetterci la scavolini è uno schema. Di principio.
> ...


Io non starei con la maggior parte degli uomini e pure delle donne 
È ovvio che ognuno ha limiti personali e che agli altri possono apparire sciocchi.
Per questo possiamo discutere.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma postalo qui e via...c'è chi posta il culo, perchè non il cazzo?
> 
> Inquadra le palle, così ci risparmiamo i pon pon finti!


Carogna!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non starei con la maggior parte degli uomini e pure delle donne
> È ovvio che ognuno ha limiti personali e che agli altri possono apparire sciocchi.
> Per questo possiamo discutere.


I limiti discendono dagli schemi di riferimento...che li confermino o li disconfermino, poco conta. 

E sì, se ci si guarda dentro, ma solo a questa condizione, si può discutere. 

Se ci si ferma sugli assiomi...non si può.
diventa solo uno schieramento fra "fai bene vs fai male, giusto vs sbagliato, etc etc". 

Che è uno sport diffuso, quello delle dicotomie e degli schieramenti. 
Ma onestamente, oggi più che mai, lascio praticare ad altri. Se entro, è solo per fare il pagliaccio, per divertirmi.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Carogna!



Ma onesta. 


ti ho letto e mi è in automatico partito il sorriso.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> *Perché uno come parmaletale lo tradiresti in tre giorni*?


Perchè non espone nulla di essenziale. 

E non in termini di contenuto.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Carogna!


...quindi tu hai postato il tuo culo eh? Zozzone.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma onesta.
> 
> 
> ti ho letto e mi è in automatico partito il sorriso.


Ma che ci faccio io alle donne...


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che ci faccio io alle donne...


Le insulti


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le insulti


Mai!!!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai!!!


Ma c'è modo e modo!

Anche insultare è un'arte.
Ci sono insulti tenerissimi.

E' il solito discorso per cui una carezza può essere uno schiaffo e uno schiaffo una carezza...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma c'è modo e modo!
> 
> Anche insultare è un'arte.
> Ci sono insulti tenerissimi.
> ...


E che non lo so che è un'arte?
Quando sono tranquillo e dico le cose col sorriso faccio male. Ovviamente senza dire una parola brutta.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che non lo so che è un'arte?
> Quando sono tranquillo e dico le cose col sorriso faccio male. Ovviamente senza dire una parola brutta.


Esattamente. 

Sono quei sorrisi che fanno sbrilluccicare i denti.


----------



## ParmaLetale (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè non espone nulla di essenziale.
> 
> E non in termini di contenuto.


Chi disprezza, compra


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Ottobre 2022)

@ipazia Insomma tu hai sempre tradito, poi hai trovato una spiegazione ai tuoi tradimenti. Hai imparato a convivere con questo aspetto.
Se hai cercato una spiegazione significa che ti sei posta delle domande. A che età è successo questo? Hai mai avuto voglia o la possibilità di parlarne con uno psicologo?


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> 
> Sono quei sorrisi che fanno sbrilluccicare i denti.


Quando poi tradisci, tendi a compensare con tuo marito, trattandolo meglio a letto?


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2022)

ma gli Incel pure qui?


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> 20 anni di matrimonio mai tradito e mai avuto pensiero di farlo....sopra i 40anni
> da qualche mese un ragazzo molto piu giovane cominciando con complimenti su wa ci sta provando ..ed io sono sempre più presa.. mi ha risvegliato emozione e sensazioni che non provavo da tempo.. ma tranne conversazioni su wa e incontri veloci in pubblico non vi è stato altro... sono piena di voglia di farlo ma al tempo stesso ho mille paure... dei sensi di colpa .. di essere scoperta ... di rovinare tutto..
> ma non riesco a farla finita...
> non so perche  scrivo qua.. so bene che ci possono essere diverse opinioni a riguardo ma ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno


Tornando al tema originale, mi domando: non sarebbe più utile per Nadia (o per qualunque signora nella sua situazione) chiedersi prima di tutto se il giovin signore che la tampina non la vede solo come un'occasione di svuotamento di zebedei, anche continuativo, e dunque tutte quelle belle parole e quei bei atteggiamenti che a lei suscitano tante belle sensazioni, sono in effetti nient'altro che una recita con un fine non proprio nobile?


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tornando al tema originale, mi domando: non sarebbe più utile per Nadia (o per qualunque signora nella sua situazione) chiedersi prima di tutto se il giovin signore che la tampina non la vede solo come un'occasione di svuotamento di zebedei, anche continuativo, e dunque tutte quelle belle parole e quei bei atteggiamenti che a lei suscitano tante belle sensazioni, sono in effetti nient'altro che una recita con un fine non proprio nobile?


non hai letto bene, le è stato detto


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non hai letto bene, le è stato detto


Chiedo scusa, mi è sfuggito, avevo pure messo il like a Brunetta che gliel'aveva fatto notare


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, mi è sfuggito, vado a rileggere


pagina 2, post di brunetta, hai anche messo il like


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tornando al tema originale, mi domando: non sarebbe più utile per Nadia (o per qualunque signora nella sua situazione) chiedersi prima di tutto se il giovin signore che la tampina non la vede solo come un'occasione di svuotamento di zebedei, anche continuativo, e dunque tutte quelle belle parole e quei bei atteggiamenti che a lei suscitano tante belle sensazioni, sono in effetti nient'altro che una recita con un fine non proprio nobile?


Il problema, vedi, è che alla signora in questiione la cosa potrebbe pure andare bene....


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pagina 2, post di brunetta, hai anche messo il like


Si ho visto, grazie


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema, vedi, è che alla signora in questiione la cosa potrebbe pure andare bene....


Questo mi incuriosiva, che soddisfazione si trova ad essere trattati come un oggetto


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo mi incuriosiva, che soddisfazione si trova ad essere trattati come un oggetto


perchè lei non potrebbe fare altrettanto con lui? lei come chiunque altro


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Questo mi incuriosiva, che soddisfazione si trova ad essere trattati come un oggetto


Devi rovesciare la prospettiva secondo me.
Anche lei potrebbe trattarlo come un oggetto per soddisfarsi.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tornando al tema originale, mi domando: non sarebbe più utile per Nadia (o per qualunque signora nella sua situazione) chiedersi prima di tutto se il giovin signore che la tampina non la vede solo come un'occasione di svuotamento di zebedei, anche continuativo, e dunque tutte quelle belle parole e quei bei atteggiamenti che a lei suscitano tante belle sensazioni, sono in effetti nient'altro che una recita con un fine non proprio nobile?


Credo che alla signora in questione non le importi nulla se lui la vede così. Le va bene anche questo. 
Io credo che la signora debba fare il punto della sua situazione generale. Che scopazzi a destra e a manca ci sta, ma prima chiarisca la situazione con il marito. Se vuole fare altre esperienze più esaltanti lo lasci.


----------



## Warlock (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ehm... qui ormai si parla a vanvera... la signora è scomparsa...
Caso strano scompaiono tutti non appena capiscono che non gli si da le pacche sulle spalle...


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Tornando al tema originale, mi domando: non sarebbe più utile per Nadia (o per qualunque signora nella sua situazione) chiedersi prima di tutto se il giovin signore che la tampina non la vede solo come un'occasione di svuotamento di zebedei, anche continuativo, e dunque tutte quelle belle parole e quei bei atteggiamenti che a lei suscitano tante belle sensazioni, sono in effetti nient'altro che una recita con un fine non proprio nobile?


Sarebbe più utile a mio avviso che si faccia sta scopata in santa pace che tanto se non è questo è il prossimo.


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Ehm... qui ormai si parla a vanvera... la signora è scomparsa...
> Caso strano scompaiono tutti non appena capiscono che non gli si da le pacche sulle spalle...


tra l'altro danny le aveva anche dato dei buoni consigli per non farsi beccare


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Devi rovesciare la prospettiva secondo me.
> Anche lei potrebbe trattarlo come un oggetto per soddisfarsi.





omicron ha detto:


> perchè lei non potrebbe fare altrettanto con lui? lei come chiunque altro





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che alla signora in questione non le importi nulla se lui la vede così. Le va bene anche questo.


Magari ho capito male, ma dalle sue risposte non mi sembrava ragionasse in questi termini verso il tipo.


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Magari ho capito male, ma dalle sue risposte non mi sembrava ragionasse in questi termini verso il tipo.


e cosa ti sembrava?


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e cosa ti sembrava?


Mi sembrava che ponesse più l'accento sulle belle sensazioni ecc ecc che lusinghe del tipo che le risvegliavano


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che ponesse più l'accento sulle belle sensazioni ecc ecc che lusinghe del tipo che le risvegliavano


appunto
lo sta usando per soddisfare un'esigenza anche lei
che non c'è niente di male eh, basta esserne consapevoli


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto
> lo sta usando per soddisfare un'esigenza anche lei
> che non c'è niente di male eh, basta esserne consapevoli


Intendi un'esigenza emotiva quindi?


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intendi un'esigenza emotiva quindi?


da quello che scrive mi pare evidente


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto
> lo sta usando per soddisfare un'esigenza anche lei
> che non c'è niente di male eh, basta esserne consapevoli


Tutti vediamo una parte di realtà e ci crediamo.
Crediamo nel marito che dorme con noi e intanto in pausa pranzo va a letto con un’altra.
Lei crede alla irresistibile  attrazione del tizio, pur senza avere alcuna conoscenza e controllo della vita del ragazzo.
La nostra mente funziona così. Vediamo i film e completiamo le parti delle stanze che non esistono e che sono occupate dalle attrezzature e dalle maestranze. Ugualmente completiamo la giornata degli altri secondo la nostra idea.
È questo completamento che ci dà sicurezza di vivere, come siamo certi che l’auto che viene nella direzione opposta non invaderà la nostra corsia. A volte succede.


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> da quello che scrive mi pare evidente


ok allora mi chiedo che soddisfazione emotiva si prova nel ricevere delle lusinghe che sono una recita finalizzata allo svuotamento di zebedei


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti vediamo una parte di realtà e ci crediamo.
> Crediamo nel marito che dorme con noi e intanto in pausa pranzo va a letto con un’altra.
> Lei crede alla irrestringibile attrazione del tizio, pur senza avere alcuna conoscenza e controllo della vita del ragazzo.
> La nostra mente funziona così. Vediamo i film e completiamo le parti delle stanze che non esistono e che sono occupate dalle attrezzature e dalle maestranze. Ugualmente completiamo la giornata degli altri secondo la nostra idea.
> È questo completamento che ci dà sicurezza di vivere, come siamo certi che l’auto che viene nella direzione opposta non invaderà la nostra corsia. A volte succede.


ma io parlo di quello che vuole lei, mica di quello che immagina facciano gli altri




ParmaLetale ha detto:


> ok allora mi chiedo che soddisfazione emotiva si prova nel ricevere delle lusinghe che sono una recita finalizzata allo svuotamento di zebedei


ah non lo so, a me i lecchini, gli insistenti e gli appiccicosi irritano il sistema nervoso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io parlo di quello che vuole lei, mica di quello che immagina facciano gli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ah non lo so, a me i lecchini, gli insistenti e gli appiccicosi irritano il sistema nervoso


Ma il problema è che anche lei non sa cosa vuole.
Purtroppo siamo indotti a pensare di risolvere le nostre inquietudini senza capirle.


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che anche lei non sa cosa vuole.
> Purtroppo siamo indotti a pensare di risolvere le nostre inquietudini senza capirle.


ma infatti dovrebbe pensare prima a quello


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che anche lei non sa cosa vuole.
> Purtroppo siamo indotti a pensare di risolvere le nostre inquietudini senza capirle.


Che voleva andare col tipo mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro, anche che cercasse una giustificazione o una pacca sulla spalla, in effetti magari questo non significa sapere cosa si vuole


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti dovrebbe pensare prima a quello


Quando la vita è definita ci si rende conto che non si può più cambiare.
C’è chi va a vivere in campagna e chi trova improvvisamente affascinante il o la collega che magari oggettivamente è inguardabile.


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando la vita è definita ci si rende conto che non si può più cambiare.
> C’è chi va a vivere in campagna e chi trova improvvisamente affascinante il o la collega che magari oggettivamente è inguardabile.


Intendi che non possiamo cambiare noi o la vita in quanto definita?


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando la vita è definita ci si rende conto che non si può più cambiare.
> C’è chi va a vivere in campagna e chi trova improvvisamente affascinante il o la collega che magari oggettivamente è inguardabile.


ma i tuoi esempi sono proprio esempi di cambiamenti
e cmq il collega brutto può benissimo essere affascinante


----------



## Warlock (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tra l'altro danny le aveva anche dato dei buoni consigli per non farsi beccare


Il problema di molte persone che passano di qui, è che cercano conferme per quello che hanno fatto o vorrebbero fare.
Qua, sia traditi che traditori hanno sperimentato sulla loro pelle le azioni che hanno intrapreso.
Che uno sia un tradito o un traditore sa benissimo che il tradimento è sbagliato, i consigli quindi vanno comunque in una direzione, o almeno si cerca di far comprendere i rischi.
I nuovi utenti invece cercano un forum sul tradimento e si aspettano che qui tutti si complimentino ed aiutino il fedifrago a destreggiarsi amabilmente nella doppia relazione.
E, a volte, sono così ottusi, così in bolla e così superficiali che appena qualcuno dice qualcosa di contrario al modo di comportarsi, spariscono offesi.
Offese che percepiscono perchè, presentandosi in un certo modo, hanno risposte solo su quello che noi possiamo interpretare della persona che scrive.
Per cui, se una si presenta dicendo che ha voglia di carne giovane, poi si vanta di essere una brava mamma e moglie, non conoscendo la persona nel suo essere intero ma da come si descrive... lascio a voi la risposta.
Vorrei solo ricordare che le pacche sulle spalle fanno bene all'autostima, ma le critiche ti fanno ragionare e, spero, crescere


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Il problema di molte persone che passano di qui, è che cercano conferme per quello che hanno fatto o vorrebbero fare.
> Qua, sia traditi che traditori hanno sperimentato sulla loro pelle le azioni che hanno intrapreso.
> Che uno sia un tradito o un traditore sa benissimo che il tradimento è sbagliato, i consigli quindi vanno comunque in una direzione, o almeno si cerca di far comprendere i rischi.
> I nuovi utenti invece cercano un forum sul tradimento e si aspettano che qui tutti si complimentino ed aiutino il fedifrago a destreggiarsi amabilmente nella doppia relazione.
> ...


che quando si scrive (o si parli), si voglia avere ragione, è pacifico
ma @Nadia2222 era arrivata qua chiedendo consigli e quelli le sono stati dati, nessuno l'ha offesa, anzi, le è stato detto di ragionarci bene su prima di rischiare qualcosa, nel caso in cui avesse deciso di buttarsi le è stato anche detto come fare per evitare i rischi maggiori
poi certo, ognuno porta la sua esperienza, anche io quando sono stata con lo sposato o con il convivente sapevo che era sbagliato, fino a lì penso che ci arriviamo tutti, poi bisogna vedere quanto ti interessa, senza però cercare scuse


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Intendi che non possiamo cambiare noi o la vita in quanto definita?


Si può sempre cambiare. Ma non vogliamo. Sappiamo bene che “chi lascia la strada vecchia...”
Chiudere un matrimonio è traumatico e implica una netta riduzione del tenore di vita. Si può dire addio a viaggi e vacanze. Si riducono le frequentazioni comuni. E soprattutto bisogna guardare in faccia figli e parenti.
Invece si può cambiare tutto perché nulla cambi.


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può sempre cambiare. Ma non vogliamo. Sappiamo bene che “chi lascia la strada vecchia...”
> Chiudere un matrimonio è traumatico e implica una netta riduzione del tenore di vita. Si può dire addio a viaggi e vacanze. Si riducono le frequentazioni comuni. E soprattutto bisogna guardare in faccia figli e parenti.
> Invece si può cambiare tutto perché nulla cambi.


ma mica bisogna chiudere il matrimonio per forza, prima si può anche cercare di recuperare il recuperabile


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma i tuoi esempi sono proprio esempi di cambiamenti
> e cmq il collega brutto può benissimo essere affascinante


Cambiamenti collaterali che non mettono in discussione niente. È solo il partner che ha deluso. Noi invece non lo abbiamo deluso, piacciamo perfino al collega “affascinante“!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma mica bisogna chiudere il matrimonio per forza, prima si può anche cercare di recuperare il recuperabile


Con l’amante non si recupera niente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che quando si scrive (o si parli), si voglia avere ragione, è pacifico
> ma @Nadia2222 era arrivata qua chiedendo consigli e quelli le sono stati dati, nessuno l'ha offesa, anzi, le è stato detto di ragionarci bene su prima di rischiare qualcosa, nel caso in cui avesse deciso di buttarsi le è stato anche detto come fare per evitare i rischi maggiori
> poi certo, ognuno porta la sua esperienza, anche io quando sono stata con lo sposato o con il convivente sapevo che era sbagliato, fino a lì penso che ci arriviamo tutti, poi bisogna vedere quanto ti interessa, senza però cercare scuse


Ma la posizione della amante single è ben diversa da quella del traditore.


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiamenti collaterali che non mettono in discussione niente. È solo il partner che ha deluso. Noi invece non lo abbiamo deluso, piacciamo perfino al collega “affascinante“!


mettersi in discussione è difficile, c'è da dire che se ti trovi a recriminare tutto quello che è passato, stai già mettendo e mettendoti in discussione, perché ammetti di aver fatto delle scelte che poi si sono rivelate sbagliate (altrimenti non me le porteresti a supporto), quindi la presunzione di non aver mai deluso nessuno non si può avere proprio per i motivi che dicevi prima, non sappiamo cosa pensino o cosa facciano gli altri, lo immaginiamo ma non lo sappiamo 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l’amante non si recupera niente.


ma infatti io le avevo detto di pensarci bene



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la posizione della amante single è ben diversa da quella del traditore.


sicuro, il traditore sbaglia ma non è che l'amante single fa bene eh  io al massimo posso dire che se non ci fossi stata io ce ne sarebbe stata un'altra (anche più di una ed effettivamente con lo sposato c'erano)


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mettersi in discussione è difficile, c'è da dire che se ti trovi a recriminare tutto quello che è passato, stai già mettendo e mettendoti in discussione, perché ammetti di aver fatto delle scelte che poi si sono rivelate sbagliate (altrimenti non me le porteresti a supporto), quindi la presunzione di non aver mai deluso nessuno non si può avere proprio per i motivi che dicevi prima, non sappiamo cosa pensino o cosa facciano gli altri, lo immaginiamo ma non lo sappiamo
> 
> 
> ma infatti io le avevo detto di pensarci bene
> ...


Certo .


----------



## ParmaLetale (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può sempre cambiare. Ma non vogliamo. Sappiamo bene che “chi lascia la strada vecchia...”
> Chiudere un matrimonio è traumatico e implica una netta riduzione del tenore di vita. Si può dire addio a viaggi e vacanze. Si riducono le frequentazioni comuni. E soprattutto bisogna guardare in faccia figli e parenti.
> Invece si può cambiare tutto perché nulla cambi.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti vediamo una parte di realtà e ci crediamo.
> È questo completamento che ci dà sicurezza di vivere, come siamo certi che l’auto che viene nella direzione opposta non invaderà la nostra corsia. A volte succede.


Più traumatico della chiusura di un matrimonio è dover chiudere un matrimonio e cambiare vita (ma non alla gattopardo) perchè ci si rende conto che a furia di completamenti della realtà a fine sicurezza di vivere, non ci siamo accorti di aver preso l'autostrada contro mano e non sono pazzi tutti quelli in senso contrario che stanno invadendo la nostra corsia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Più traumatico della chiusura di un matrimonio è dover chiudere un matrimonio e cambiare vita (ma non alla gattopardo) perchè ci si rende conto che a furia di completamenti della realtà a fine sicurezza di vivere, non ci siamo accorti di aver preso l'autostrada contro mano e non sono pazzi tutti quelli in senso contrario che stanno invadendo la nostra corsia.


È quello che prova chi scopre di essere stato tradito.


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quando poi tradisci, tendi a compensare con tuo marito, trattandolo meglio a letto?


Quella dinamichina che citi funziona solo coi maschi fissati col cazzo. 
Ti ho già più volte detto che non mi piacciono i maschi fissati col cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> @ipazia Insomma tu hai sempre tradito, poi hai trovato una spiegazione ai tuoi tradimenti. Hai imparato a convivere con questo aspetto.
> Se hai cercato una spiegazione significa che ti sei posta delle domande. A che età è successo questo? Hai mai avuto voglia o la possibilità di parlarne con uno psicologo?


Il tradimento è connaturato alla relazione. A qualunque relazione.
Sia che lo si agisca sia che non lo si agisca.
Il tradimento è una risposta, non una domanda.
E risponde alla domanda "vuoi tu condividerci?". Non per finta, fra non detti e mezzi detti. 
Per davvero. Con quello che comporta rispetto agli schemini da mulino bianco e unicorni rosa. E grande libro della vita. 

Non ho trovato spiegazioni. Ho collocato me stessa rispetto al tradimento.

Certo che sono stata in terapia.
Ma perchè sono cresciuta in una famiglia disfunzionale e sono stata violentata.


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Chi disprezza, compra







aquila del deserto, si dice da me.


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma gli Incel pure qui?


...la gramegna....


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tradimento è connaturato alla relazione. A qualunque relazione.
> Sia che lo si agisca sia che non lo si agisca.
> Il tradimento è una risposta, non una domanda.
> E risponde alla domanda "vuoi tu condividerci?". Non per finta, fra non detti e mezzi detti.
> ...


e sei una TdC.   ma il discorso degli Incel mo che c'entra?  o era l'altra discussione?


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e sei una TdC.   ma il discorso degli Incel mo che c'entra?  o era l'altra discussione?





altra discussione. Solo in teoria però.


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2022)

ste teorie....


----------



## Nonècomecredi (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tradimento è una risposta, non una domanda.
> E risponde alla domanda "vuoi tu condividerci?". Non per finta, fra non detti e mezzi detti.
> Per davvero. Con quello che comporta rispetto agli schemini da mulino bianco e unicorni rosa. E grande libro della vita.


Non mi è chiaro. La domanda "vuoi tu condividerci" è presente in tutte le relazioni? Nel senso che tu intraprendi una relazione con l'idea di relazione aperta, poi se l'altro ci sta allora non è tradimento, se non ci sta allora si passa al tradimento. (Questo è quello che ho compreso)
L'altra domanda era, quando hai iniziato a ragionare sui tuoi comportamenti? C'è stato qualche evento particolare nel corso della tua vita da adulta?


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. La domanda "vuoi tu condividerci" è presente in tutte le relazioni? Nel senso che tu intraprendi una relazione con l'idea di relazione aperta, poi se l'altro ci sta allora non è tradimento, se non ci sta allora si passa al tradimento. (Questo è quello che ho compreso)
> L'altra domanda era, quando hai iniziato a ragionare sui tuoi comportamenti? C'è stato qualche evento particolare nel corso della tua vita da adulta?


"Ci" è riflessivo. E quel condividere è riferito al dentro la  relazione, non all'esterno della relazione. 


Ho risposto anche all'altra domanda.

Eri tu che avevi postato la spiegazione di lettura senza comprensione?


----------



## ivanl (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> "Ci" è riflessivo. E quel condividere è riferito al dentro la  relazione, non all'esterno della relazione.
> 
> 
> Ho risposto anche all'altra domanda.
> ...


non so perchè, ma in alcuni tuoi interventi, sento distintamente il sibilo di una bacchetta di legno sulle nocche


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> non so perchè, ma in alcuni tuoi interventi, sento distintamente il sibilo di una bacchetta di legno sulle nocche


Perché la figa di legno che è in me ogni tanto fa capolino....e poi adoro il frassino


----------



## ivanl (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché la figa di legno che è in me ogni tanto fa capolino....e poi adoro il frassino


sei terribile


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché la figa di legno che è in me ogni tanto fa capolino....e poi adoro il frassino


Il paletto per i vampiri?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> "Ci" è riflessivo. E quel condividere è riferito al dentro la  relazione, non all'esterno della relazione.
> 
> 
> Ho risposto anche all'altra domanda.
> ...


Non è chiaro, considera che questo pensiero è tuo personale, quindi ciò che scrivi è da prendere con le pinze. 
Condividerci chi? Riferito a noi come coppia? Condividerci con chi? (E' difficile afferrare il senso grammaticale di quello che scrivi)
Che valutazione dai alla tua terapia? Senti che è stata utile in qualcosa?


----------



## omicron (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non è chiaro, considera che questo pensiero è tuo personale, quindi ciò che scrivi è da prendere con le pinze.
> Condividerci chi? Riferito a noi come coppia? Condividerci con chi? (E' difficile afferrare il senso grammaticale di quello che scrivi)
> Che valutazione dai alla tua terapia? Senti che è stata utile in qualcosa?


ma che è un interrogatorio?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2022)

Ipazia vive così: Sabato si tromba chi c’è c’è.


----------



## Tachipirina (12 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l’amante non si recupera niente.


ci sono persone che ce l'hanno fatta, certo è dura da digerire un rospone così (almeno per me lo sarebbe), ma a volte può dare lo scossone (mossa sbagliata a mio parere) a situazioni dove regna la noia.

certo poi non è la soluzione migliore per risolvere i problemi all'interno della  coppia, ma ne ho sentite e non poche.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (12 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma che è un interrogatorio?


Semplice curiosità


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...la gramegna....


da noi si dice    gramigna


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quella dinamichina che citi funziona solo coi maschi fissati col cazzo.
> Ti ho già più volte detto che non mi piacciono i maschi fissati col cazzo.


Ma non é vero...casomai per i maschi fissati con la figa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Finchè non ti ricordavi che ero tradito, ti ero addirittura simpatico. Ora che ti ricordi che lo sono, devo addirittura andare dallo psicologo.
> 
> E tu avresti quasi 50 anni? Manco un 13 enne ragionerebbe come te.
> 
> Sai che ti dico? Quasi quasi faccio un post dove riassumo i vari disagi mentali che ho trovato in questo forum, tra i quali il tuo.


Guarda che la mia risposta è stata data perché in un post che hai modificato avevi scritto una boiata bestiale ..
Non ho risposto subito perché in sto giorni non avevo copertura internet e nel frattempo ho rimosso la castronata che avevi scritto...
Poi sul fatto della simpatia .. chissà come minchia hai fatto a dedurlo...
Sostengo comunque che uno sano non aprirebbe mai un post sul suo cazzo ..
Ma...va beh...
Cmq non ho letto i vari  interventi...da sabato in poi...
Tra tutti i post c è una mezza Treccani...
Ma dimmi pure i miei disagi mentali visto che volevi aprire un post...
Perché ipotizzo tu sia un super uomo superiore a tutti...con una modalità che si avvicina quasi alla santità...


----------



## ParmaLetale (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...la gramegna....





perplesso ha detto:


> ste teorie....





ologramma ha detto:


> da noi si dice    gramigna


Con tutto il rispetto sembrate Himmler, Göring e Goebbels a una cena in cui credono di aver scoperto che c'è un ebreo imbucato


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

Perché mi dici così? Ho solo corretto la  parola gramigna forse al nord dicono diversamente


----------



## ParmaLetale (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perché mi dici così? Ho solo corretto la  parola gramigna forse al nord dicono diversamente


Scusami.. è che sembrava proprio una conversazione fra nazisti che parlano di ebrei discutendo con naturalezza del loro essere inferiori, pericolosi e infestanti, e che ne sono ossessionati tanto da vederli anche dove non ci sono...


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Scusami.. è che sembrava proprio una conversazione fra nazisti che parlano di ebrei discutendo con naturalezza del loro essere inferiori, pericolosi e infestanti, e che ne sono ossessionati tanto da vederli anche dove non ci sono...


ipazia e perplesso si perculano a vicenda 
non capisco dove tu abbia visto quello che scrivi


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto sembrate Himmler, Göring e Goebbels a una cena in cui credono di aver scoperto che c'è un ebreo imbucato


sì sono Heinrich Himmler, domande?


----------



## ParmaLetale (13 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sono Heinrich Himmler, domande?


No, tutto chiaro, grazie


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

Parma alcune risposte possono sembrare incazzose ,ma spesso non si può leggere tutto quindi molte risposte possono sembrare ma possono essere anche dette così ,un po' ironiche.
Dai prendila con un sorriso


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tradimento è connaturato alla relazione. A qualunque relazione.
> *Sia che lo si agisca sia che non lo si agisca.*
> *Il tradimento è una risposta, non una domanda.
> E risponde alla domanda "vuoi tu condividerci?". Non per finta, fra non detti e mezzi detti.
> ...





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro. La domanda "vuoi tu condividerci" è presente in tutte le relazioni?* Nel senso che tu intraprendi una relazione con l'idea di relazione aperta, poi se l'altro ci sta allora non è tradimento, se non ci sta allora si passa al tradimento. *(Questo è quello che ho compreso)
> L'altra domanda era, quando hai iniziato a ragionare sui tuoi comportamenti? C'è stato qualche evento particolare nel corso della tua vita da adulta?





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non è chiaro, considera che questo pensiero è tuo personale, quindi ciò che scrivi è da prendere con le pinze.
> Condividerci chi? Riferito a noi come coppia? Condividerci con chi? (E' difficile afferrare il senso grammaticale di quello che scrivi)
> Che valutazione dai alla tua terapia? Senti che è stata utile in qualcosa?


Che bruttissimo vizio quello di prendere pezzi di conversazione e usarli ricollocandoli e decontestualizzandoli.
(sempre per rimanere nel tema del leggere e comprendere quel che si è letto)

Hai interpretato e non letto.

Non ripeto quello che ho già scritto nell'altro post. (anche tenendo conto del fatto che sono dovuta andare a riprendere questi per ricollocare)

Il grassetto, letto tutto e non estrapolando frammenti, significa letteralmente quel che è scritto.
Il tradimento è una risposta (agirlo o non agirlo è relativo a questo livello di riflessione).
For dummies....che sia tradimento sì oppure tradimento no oppure tradimento forse...non cambia la domanda.

Vuoi tu condividerci?
A seconda della risposta segue un agito piuttosto che un altro.

La relazione aperta, c'entra come i cavoli a merenda (sempre tenendola for dummies).


Per semplice curiosità, tu sei mai stato in terapia?



spleen ha detto:


> Il paletto per i vampiri?


Giusto!! anche per i vampiri, è vero...

non ci avevo pensato. 

Ero proprio terra terra...il frassino è un legno che mi piace molto!



ivanl ha detto:


> sei terribile








Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ipazia vive così:  chi c’è c’è.


...chi non c'è non c'è
chi è stato è stato
e chi è stato non è 

(cit) 






ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto sembrate Himmler, Göring e Goebbels a una cena in cui credono di aver scoperto che c'è un ebreo imbucato


Preferisco Torquemada.



ologramma ha detto:


> da noi si dice    gramigna


gramigna è il nome comune. 

gramegna è dialettale. 

ci sono dei detti molto belli sulla gramegna


----------



## ParmaLetale (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Parma alcune risposte possono sembrare incazzose ,ma spesso non si può leggere tutto quindi molte risposte possono sembrare ma possono essere anche dette così ,un po' ironiche.
> Dai prendila con un sorriso


Ma infatti il problema, a volte, è prendersi troppo sul serio


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma non é vero...casomai per i maschi fissati con la figa


Per l'appunto...


----------



## spleen (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...chi non c'è non c'è
> chi è stato è stato
> e chi è stato non è
> 
> (cit)


Alice?


----------



## ParmaLetale (13 Ottobre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Alice?


Giovanni Lindo Ferretti


----------



## spleen (13 Ottobre 2022)

ParmaLetale ha detto:


> Giovanni Lindo Ferretti


ah. ok grazie.


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> View attachment 10606


uguale, proprio


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> gramigna è il nome comune.
> 
> gramegna è dialettale.
> 
> ci sono dei detti molto belli sulla gramegna


Difatti ho detto che su da voi può avere un altro significato da noi quando i terreni incolti la vegetazione si infoltisce e le radici si compattano ed è
chiamata gramigna


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Difatti ho detto che su da voi può avere un altro significato da noi quando i terreni incolti la vegetazione si infoltisce e le radici si compattano ed è
> chiamata gramigna


No. Non è nè su nè giù.

Gramigna è il nome comune.
Gramegna è il termine dialettale che traduce il nome comune.

Entrambe le parole hanno lo stesso significato.

Volendo esser pignola cambia il significante (ossia la forma) ma non cambia il significato (ossia il contenuto)

https://www.ortodacoltivare.it/coltivare/gramigna.html



spleen ha detto:


> Alice?


questa...








ivanl ha detto:


> uguale, proprio


vabbè dai...ho solo i capelli un po' più corti


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non è nè su nè giù.
> 
> Gramigna è il nome comune.
> Gramegna è il termine dialettale che traduce il nome comune.
> ...


Allora nel mio dialetto si dice :gramiccia 
Che vuol dire stessa cosa


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che bruttissimo vizio quello di prendere pezzi di conversazione e usarli ricollocandoli e decontestualizzandoli.
> (sempre per rimanere nel tema del leggere e comprendere quel che si è letto)
> 
> Hai interpretato e non letto.
> ...


Premesso che gli schemini da mulino bianco e unicorni rosa di sti tempi non li ha nessuno, vista la crisi che tira... 
Nessuno estrapola pezzi. 
Un'espressione come "vuoi tu condividerci?" non significa nulla, ergo può significare tutti. Ecco che allora c'è bisogno di interpretare, anche "riprendendo" quello che hai scritto prima o in altri post.
Non prenderla a male, ma quando scrivi sembra che fai delle supercazzole come se fosse antani )

Saluti con scappellamento a destra


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Premesso che gli schemini da mulino bianco e unicorni rosa di sti tempi non li ha nessuno, vista la crisi che tira...
> Nessuno estrapola pezzi.
> Un'espressione come "vuoi tu condividerci?" non significa nulla, ergo può significare tutti. Ecco che allora c'è bisogno di interpretare, anche "riprendendo" quello che hai scritto prima o in altri post.
> Non prenderla a male, ma quando scrivi sembra che fai delle supercazzole come se fosse antani )
> ...


Mi piace sempre molto il meccanismo dello spostamento per togliersi dalla comunicazione.
Non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto...

E grazie!!!! 
Avevo scommesso su questo tipo di movimento comunicativo da parte tua. Ho vinto una cena nel mio ristorante preferito.

Non ho motivo di averne male.
Ho vinto una cena e non mi sento supercazzolata. Ti pare?

Ricorda di scappellare anche a sinistra...l'isometria è utile al cazzo.
Tutto spiegazzato fa brutto...che sia alfa beta gamma o delta...questo anche in pratica, non solo in teoria

Hai risolto gli approfondimenti o hai altre curiosità?

Sono a disposizione.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace sempre molto il meccanismo dello spostamento per togliersi dalla comunicazione.
> Non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto...
> 
> E grazie!!!!
> ...


No, però se tu non spieghi meglio (vuoi tu condividerci) e io non posso interpretare, allora non rimane molto da aggiungere alla conversazione .
Se la domanda è: sei mai stato in terapia, la risposta è si, ma niente di che, giusto un pò stress post traumatico, (non legato a questioni sentimentali).
Chiaro e lineare come sempre


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Io non posso interpretare
> 
> Se la domanda è: sei mai stato in terapia, la risposta è si, ma niente di che, giusto un pò stress post traumatico, (non legato a questioni sentimentali).



Certo che non puoi interpretare.
Mica sei a teatro   

Se sei stato in terapia, allora la tua domanda a riguardo dovresti sapere che non ha né capo né coda. 

Giusto?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se sei stato in terapia, allora la tua domanda a riguardo dovresti sapere che non ha né capo né coda.
> 
> Giusto?


La mia domanda non c'entra ne con la mia terapia ne con la tua di terapia. 

Hai detto una cosa, che potrebbe essere detta anche in altro modo. Prova con un post, massimo 3 righe 

Quando ne hai voglia!


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> La mia domanda non c'entra ne con la mia terapia ne con la tua di terapia.





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Che valutazione dai alla tua terapia? Senti che è stata utile in qualcosa?


Diciamo che anche la memoria e i pronomi personali non se la passano benissimo eh...



Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa, che potrebbe essere detta anche in altro modo. Prova con un post, massimo 3 righe
> 
> Quando ne hai voglia!


Certo che potrei scrivere in altro modo. Potrei semplificare. O anche ridurre a frase minima e al massimo un complemento.

Se il mio interesse fosse scrivere semplificato e rivolto a chi ne ha bisogno, della semplificazione intendo.

Il mio interesse invece è a scrivere come desidero io  e a chi sa e desidera accedere. 

Però sei simpatico!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che potrei scrivere in altro modo. Potrei semplificare. O anche ridurre a frase minima e al massimo un complemento.
> 
> Se il mio interesse fosse scrivere semplificato e rivolto a chi ne ha bisogno, della semplificazione intendo.
> 
> ...


Non ti preoccupare prenditi il tuo tempo per rispondere. Elaborare fa sempre bene
Comunque il tuo divagare mi fa svagare


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare prenditi il tuo tempo per rispondere. Elaborare fa sempre bene
> Comunque il tuo divagare mi fa svagare


Eri tu, vero, quello del leggere e comprendere?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eri tu, vero, quello del leggere e comprendere?


Vedo che sei molto più sintetica adesso! Cos'è successo?


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Vedo che sei molto più sintetica adesso! Cos'è successo?





Prova a rileggere.
Lentamente. Parola per parola.
Mi raccomando, non andare per completamento. Non ti far trasportare dalla fretta.

E' una cattiva consigliera.

Ti agevolo un po' e tolgo anche la risposta che hai ignorato, evitandola.
Oltre che le parti che potrebbero esser distrattori dal contenuto.

Vediamo se trovi la risposta!




ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che potrei scrivere in altro modo. Potrei semplificare. O anche ridurre a frase minima e al massimo un complemento.
> 
> Se il mio interesse fosse scrivere semplificato e rivolto a chi ne ha bisogno, della semplificazione intendo.
> 
> Il mio interesse invece è a scrivere come desidero io  e a chi sa e desidera accedere.


Pianino, pianino.
Hai tutto il tempo del mondo.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prova a rileggere.
> Lentamente. Parola per parola.
> Mi raccomando, non andare per completamento. Non ti far trasportare dalla fretta.
> 
> ...


Ma io avevo già capito prima ancora che scrivessi


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Ma io avevo già capito *prima ancora *che scrivessi


ullapeppa!!!! 


un s.u.p.e.r.e.r.o.e. !!!










hai altri poteri oltre questo? 

https://www.bigodino.it/lifestyle/hai-poteri-paranormali-8-segnali-per-capirlo.html
(questo mi pare adeguato per indagare la faccenda!!)


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> ullapeppa!!!!
> 
> 
> un s.u.p.e.r.e.r.o.e. !!!
> ...


si, come se fosse antani!


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> si, come se fosse antani!


su, su, non sminuirti!!!
Vero che questo è il forum dei timidi, ma....caspiterina!!! 

....anche solo un potere va bene per essere s.u.p.e.r.e.r.o.i.!!!

Che emozione!!!!!   
Non mi ero mai scritta con un s.u.p.e.r.e.r.o.e. col potere pissichico!!!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> su, su, non sminuirti!!!
> Vero che questo è il forum dei timidi, ma....caspiterina!!!
> 
> ....anche solo un potere va bene per essere s.u.p.e.r.e.r.o.i.!!!
> ...


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


>


Manterrò il segreto a costo della vita!!!! 
Croce sul cuore!! 


L'ho visto nei films. 
Vita parallela.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

@perplesso, o sommo admin, so che nulla sfugge al tuo vigile sguardo...ma ti prego....ti prego...distoglilo per preservare questo segreto...


(sussurra ipazia dimessa)


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Allora nel mio dialetto si dice :gramiccia
> Che vuol dire stessa cosa


Esatto!!


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto!!


non mi avere un doppio orgasmo per così poco, suvvia.....


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi avere un doppio orgasmo per così poco, suvvia.....


no no....tranquillo.

E poi sotto i tre (orgasmi) non vale come orgasmo! 

...io mi mantengo pura e casta. Lo sai...


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> no no....tranquillo.
> 
> E poi sotto i tre (orgasmi) non vale come orgasmo!
> 
> ...io mi mantengo pura e casta. Lo sai...


sì.  certo


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Il problema di molte persone che passano di qui, è che cercano conferme per quello che hanno fatto o vorrebbero fare.
> Qua, sia traditi che traditori hanno sperimentato sulla loro pelle le azioni che hanno intrapreso.
> Che uno sia un tradito o un traditore sa benissimo che il tradimento è sbagliato, i consigli quindi vanno comunque in una direzione, o almeno si cerca di far comprendere i rischi.
> I nuovi utenti invece cercano un forum sul tradimento e si aspettano che qui tutti si complimentino ed aiutino il fedifrago a destreggiarsi amabilmente nella doppia relazione.
> ...


Molte persone che passano hanno magari solo l'obiettivo di vedere che gente c'è.


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  certo


Certo!


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

Nadia2222 ha detto:


> mi dispiace...


Leggi e rileggi quello che ha scritto @ipazia


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è un venticinquenne che vuole vantarsi con gli amici di scoparsi la milf troia.
> Contenta tu.


Ma sei tu che scrivi o ti hanno sottratto per un attimo il telefono ?


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

Varlam ha detto:


> Mostrizzarlo vuol dire ritenere che lui non sarebbe in grado di capire ?


No.
Significa attribuire a lui colpe che non ha in relazione al tradimento.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esperto uno sotto i 30?


Uno che punta una donna 15 anni più grande di lui o è molto sveglio o semplicemente molto spavaldo o, comunque, nel caso di rifiuto, non si scompone più di tanto e passa oltre.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Tratta bene a casa il coniuge


Questo.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Alla fine non conta il tradire, ma il non farlo sapere.


L'ho scritto nel 2014 non so quante volte e me ne avete dette di tutti i colori.


----------

